# Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - May 27th 2013



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> WWE Champion John Cena refused medical attention following his vicious Last Man Standing Match against Ryback at Extreme Rules, though he may not have that option at WWE Payback when he faces the “Human Wrecking Ball” in an Ambulance Match.
> 
> In a contest where the objective is nothing less than to send your opponent stretchered out in a mobile medical vehicle, the already shaken Cena has a very tough challenge against the rampaging Ryback as is. Cena has triumphed in these contests before, but with Ryback so close to his goal of the WWE Title, The Champ will have his work cut out for him in a big way.
> 
> ...



Discuss...

Prime Time Players again plz.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Another 3 hours with the new jobber of the company Curtis Axel, meh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Goodness, wonder if Jack will be involved in another APP vote or involved in the show at all for that matter.  Anyways, hope for a Christian return.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Another 3 hours with the new jobber of the company Curtis Axel, meh.


3 hour show of mostly filler, I doubt Axel will be the worst thing on the show.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks god the Appreciation Night won't be a part of the show


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WWE APP


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wonder how the Canadian crowd will react to Axel.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Really looking forward to more D Bry carracter development.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

RAW in my hometown, unfortunately for me I have work tomorrow and will be missing it both Live! in person and on TV, can't wait to catch the whole show in HD once I'm home though.

It's a nice feeling to know that all these wrestlers are in my city right now and I can see any one of them right now, it just makes me feel at home knowing they're so close.


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 19, 2013)

Ziggler is coming back ? 

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Will be interesting to see if Axel has recovered from his "burial" last week  \idioticsmarkcomment


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can not wait to see who Axel will face tonight


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Apparently Axel's on the Highlight Reel tonight, which I suspect will lead to him feuding with Jericho....


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> Apparently Axel's on the Highlight Reel tonight, which I suspect will lead to him feuding with Jericho....


Poor Y2J apparently has to put everything over.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> It's a nice feeling to know that all these wrestlers are in my city right now and I can see any one of them right now, it just makes me feel at home knowing they're so close.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

First time in weeks that I can actually watch RAW live tonight, pretty buzzed. I don't have to be up for anything tomorrow. HELL YAW. :mark: :mark:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> First time in weeks that I can actually watch RAW live tonight, pretty buzzed. I don't have to be up for anything tomorrow. HELL YAW. :mark: :mark:


Nothing to be exicted on imo. It's pure suffering with all those recaps and commercials. At least it's quite fun if you're in this thread synchronized.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

What APPens to be on the show tonight?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

supposedly Jericho/Axel/Heyman are scheduled to open the show. Who knows if that will change by the afternoon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Nothing to be exicted on imo. It's pure suffering with all those recaps and commercials. At least it's quite fun if you're in this thread synchronized.


Looking forward to Bryan tonight to be honest. Loving his new aggressive side! Oh and seeing where Curtis Axel goes too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Make sure you guys download the APP for tonight. :cole3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dexter Morgan said:


> 3 hour show of mostly filler, I doubt Axel will be the worst thing on the show.


:cena4 Duh!

I'm not looking forward to the Cena promo or the potential filler matches. 

:cole3 I am excited for that WWE App though! I'll be downloading it while eating my Dominoes pizza and drinking my Sonic milkshake! And of course, I'll be searching for both of those items through the Yahoo search engine!

:vince5


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The opening segment sounds promising.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

So will John Cena be on raw tonight?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking forward to Heyman/Jericho and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

SheamusRKO said:


> So will John Cena be on raw tonight?


Lets hope not. 

But...unfortunately yes, Cena will answer Ryback's challenge for the ambulance match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Want to see more of that aggressive stomping from Bryan tonight. That was frickin' awesome! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ashes11 said:


> What APPens to be on the show tonight?


A special APPearance from Bret Hart seems to be on the cards.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

so we have no ROCK we have no BROCK we have super cena doing a lame arse promo on how he never gives up and how his so good at giving handjobs to vince mcmahon. we have the lame arse curtis axel. looks like a jobber and will not be a star he is bait for cena for a later date. 

as far as i can see we will see the domination off the shield and once again bait for cena at a later date. we also have the ryback rip off. yes i will still watch the show but this roster at present is the worst roster in the history off the wwe.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Only 3 pages? 

:vince2 everyone must be on the WWE app!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, even though RAW is in my hometown, I won't be going. Well, I may change my mind and get a ticket at the door since it's not sold out. I just don't know about paying for a ticket, when I can watch it from the comfort of my own home. I'll probably just watch it from home.

Anyways, I am looking forward to seeing what Axel does tonight. If he fueds with Jericho, that could be alright. Also more Team Hell No, hopefully they get a rematch against the Shield for the Tag Team Titles, with Bryan snapping after they lose again. I fully expect Cena to return tonight and respond to Ryback's challenge for the Ambulance Match at Payback, of course accepting it. 

Really, not much to look forward to, but I'm remaining optimistic and hoping for an okay show.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That picture. And we're supposed to take that fucker seriously.

Still not watching until Punk's back. Will check out what Shield does later on.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Looking forward to Bryan tonight to be honest. Loving his new aggressive side! Oh and seeing where Curtis Axel goes too.


Yeah sure but I was referring to watching it live.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Yeah sure but I was referring to watching it live.


Ah, I see. Yeah I don't mind commercials and stuff. Whenever I watch RAW live I'm on this this forum too. So commercials go pretty fast.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

- On a show that has Tons of Funk, Zack Ryder and The Miz, I will gladly watch Curtis Axel.
- Looking forward to more aggression from the Not Weak Link Superstar, Daniel Bryan.
- I love hearing about when someone is gonna accept a challenge, as if they're gonna say no to the match.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Would make sense why Jerichos actually been winning recently, so as to make Axel look that much stronger. Wonder if Jericho will play the NXT winning promo of McGillicutty could be entertaining.


----------



## Big Phil (May 27, 2013)

I think Curtis Axel can become something big not as big as Brock Lesnar and CM Punk became. but as Paul Heyman said last week. '' That was the same reaction you had in 2002 and 2006.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Raw was good last week, hopefully its good this week as well


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Looking forward to more from Daniel Bryan, and I might even stay up and watch it live in the hopes of an ask the pro segment on the app.

As a Regal fan, the wwe app does have it's occasional uses.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

the real question that everyone wants an answer to is...
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
:cena2 how will John Cena overcome the odds this week?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I want to see more of the "Til 5, Ref!" American Dragon Daniel Bryan tonight.
Other than that? NO PUNK NO BUYS unk2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

METTY said:


> Lets hope not.
> 
> But...unfortunately yes, Cena will answer Ryback's challenge for the ambulance match.


WWE already made the match official and yet Cena's still going to 'answer the challenge'. fpalm


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena is back :mark::mark:


Xevoz said:


> Raw was good last week, hopefully its good this week as well


and this ^^


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Cena is returning tonight? I really hope the crowd doesn't let me down, and he gets massively booed, lol.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Thank God there's an NBA playoff game tonight


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucifer34 said:


> Cena is returning tonight? I really hope the crowd doesn't let me down, and he gets massively booed, lol.


Why aren't you going?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

In before Nimbus asks whats time Raw starts

I want Dolph Ziggler to return dammit

Also no Punk no buys

And make sure you download the WWE app for tonights show


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I just have to say the picture you used for Curtis Axel makes him look like the biggest cheeky tool I have ever seen. I mean look at that smile lol, what a creeper


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm so 'APPy Monday Night RAW is on tonight. I might call round to my GrandpAPPy's to watch it with him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This Del Rio/Ziggler feud better not be like Sheamus/Del Rio last year. Ziggler needs to beat Del Rio then move on to feuding with Bryan please! :mark:


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

BKelly237 said:


> Thank God there's an NBA playoff game tonight


I don't want a sweep tho. :side:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Will Roman Reigns be stripped of the tag title as he hurt his ankle on Smackdown and theres no way he can hold that title while injured. I wonder how the Shield will explain his absense from the ring


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

He tweaked it, to my knowledge he wasn't seriously injured


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Only excited to see Bryan's character development, and The Shield


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Will Roman Reigns be stripped of the tag title as he hurt his ankle on Smackdown and theres no way he can hold that title while injured. I wonder how the Shield will explain his absense from the ring


He didn't hurt it as bad and besides they won't strip him of the title. Ziggler suffered a concussion and is thankfully still WHC


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hoping to see more spankings on AJ's ass :ass


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Well Roman better keep that ankle strapped up and not go down those stairs on the entrance or in the ring it will ruin the Shield push by having to lose a title cos of a injury


Anyways Raw is gonna suck tonight if theres no Dolph, CM Punk or Kaitlyn kicking AJ's ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Hoping to see more spankings on AJ's ass :ass


And a squeeze. :datass


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty much just looking forward to when Raw goes off the air, when I can watch the Bret Hart Appreciation Night festivities without having to use that fucking app. Cameras keep on rolling for Canadian viewers!

And then HHH will hit up Twitter when everything's over...

"Hitman Appreciation Night - 4/10."


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Should be a good crowd tonight in Canada, looking forward to the Shield, Team Hell No and the highlight reel with Axel and Heyman.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking forward to discussing RAW on here tonight. It's not been the same the past few weeks watching it taped.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Axel/Heyman/y2j :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for some more aggression from :bryan tonight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hoping for some more aggression from :bryan tonight


Hell yeah. :mark: :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RAW is CANADA

wen

I'm hoping for more than a 4/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Here for dat WWE APP, RIGHT GUYS? :mark:



*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

NoyK said:


> *Here for dat WWE APP, RIGHT GUYS? :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> *


No doubt :cole3


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

Jbardo said:


> Really looking forward to more D Bry carracter development.


Possibly a heel turn?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to Monday Night App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Extreamest said:


> Possibly a heel turn?












Turning him heel would be such a bad idea. Bryan is one of the most over guys on the roster.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Extreamest said:


> Possibly a heel turn?


I'm starting to think that Bryan will turn heel, but I really hope he doesn't as I prefer him as a face.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I am actually really looking forward to Raw tonight to see where they take some of these storylines, Axel/Sandow/Shield/Y2J and hopefully Orton will turn to make that Payback video make sense


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Will be watching to see :bryan APPly the no lock on another victim.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They better not keep interrupting the matches with that WWE App crap tonight, showing backstage interviews. It's really annoying and takes away from the match.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't like the fact that they tell people to go watch an interview on the WWE app instead of the match that is going on. It's like they don't give a crap about the match


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> I don't like the fact that they tell people to go watch an interview on the WWE app instead of the match that is going on. It's like they don't give a crap about the match


Exactly. I hate it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CALGARY, again please.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> CALGARY, again please.


Del Rio's reaction in that video is classic!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Definitely have a feeling Bryan is turning heel. I think it would be better if he stayed as an aggressive face, but whatever. Interested to see what happens with Axel tonight, for better or worse. Excited for the Shield as usual, see where they go from here.

Also, does the WWE App pretty much make it so RAW is a commercial-free 3 hour show or something? Just curious.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *Here for dat WWE APP, RIGHT GUYS? :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't possibly wait for the WWE App :mark: 

Tout who?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> I am actually really looking forward to Raw tonight to see where they take some of these storylines, Axel/Sandow/Shield/Y2J and hopefully Orton will turn to make that Payback video make sense


Make sense?

:vince


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I think a few people will be APPalled by the show.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, app jokes are becoming stale now unk2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SonoShion said:


> OK, app jokes are becoming stale now unk2


Well if WWE would stop shoving it in our faces, well...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drinking Game tonight: Every time Michael Cole says 'WWE App' we take a shot.

Would probably be dead by the end of the show!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Drinking Game tonight: Every time Michael Cole says 'WWE App' we take a shot.
> 
> Would probably be dead by the end of the show!


or the first 20 minutes of RAW


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm jsut waiting for a guy from NXT to be the "Corporate" guy gimmick, covered in logos, his twitter account tattoo'd on his chest.

Tout shout signature move before the Download slam.. 
The App lock submission finisher


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> WWE has published a storyline update to Triple H's medical condition on their website.
> 
> According to their report *Triple H will not be on tonight's episode of Raw*. Dr. Chris Amann has advised the Cerebral Assassin that he should not be traveling under his current condition. He should stay at home and continue to rest until he is medically cleared to wrestle, which should be sometime in the middle of this week.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking forward to The Shield, Fandango, Heyman/Curtis and Ryback.

It would be great if Randy Orton punted Cena in the head tonight.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

xD7oom said:


>


Good. I'm sure he'll survive if the spotlight isn't on him for one week.

Doubt it though,


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Triple H fucking sucks.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

:cole1 Make sure you have the WWE app before Raw starts


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> :cole1 Make sure you have the WWE app before Raw starts


That joke wasn't funny 9 pages ago, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Alex said:


> That joke wasn't funny 9 pages ago, shut the fuck up.


:vince2


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

APParently Cena will respond to Rybacks challenge tonight. I TOUghT Cena would be (t)out for much longer.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd APPreciate it if Barrett was on tonight.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Drinking Game tonight: Every time Michael Cole says 'WWE App' we take a shot*.
> 
> Would probably be dead by the end of the show!


No thanks... I want to live!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

APParently you're all losers.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> CALGARY, again please.


Please god let this happen tonight on Raw in Canada with the fans throwing back Cena's t shirt nobody wants your shit Cena


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Please god let this happen tonight on Raw in Canada with the fans throwing back Cena's t shirt nobody wants your shit Cena


I want his shit, in and around my mouth.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> I'd APPreciate it if Barrett was on tonight.


Been listening to his new theme and it's really grown on me.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Cat sitting for Lily's Mom. Cat sitting for Lily's Mom. It's gonna be fun, it's gonna bring us all closer together.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

> WWE has published a storyline update to Triple H's medical condition on their website. According to their report Triple H will not be on tonight's episode of Raw. Dr. Chris Amann has advised the Cerebral Assassin that he should not be traveling under his current condition. He should stay at home and continue to rest until he is medically cleared to wrestle, which should be sometime in the middle of this week.





xD7oom said:


>


Bet it's going to end up Triple H ignoring doctors orders and will be on Raw tonight. But he'll probably come out for Bret Harts Appreciation night after Raw.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Pwoper said:


> Cat sitting for Lily's Mom. Cat sitting for Lily's Mom. It's gonna be fun, it's gonna bring us all closer together.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I glad HHH isn't on RAW tonight. He's boring right now, and has been for some time.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Ordered Chinese food today
Some mushy pork sauce got away
Flipped the cushion now everything OK


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Pwoper said:


> Ordered Chinese food today
> Some mushy pork sauce got away
> Flipped the cushion now everything OK


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Alex said:


>


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Pwoper said:


>


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

If Triple H's boring, what you call Cena and the new jobber Axel? And IF Triple H's boring, dance off with Santino And Khali is not boring?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Alex said:


>












OH HELLO GURLS!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Pwoper said:


> OH HELLO GURLS!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Alex said:


>


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Pwoper said:


> OH HELLO GURLS!












Only if you rub it hard enough.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:banplz:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

dxbender said:


>


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This actually happened(and is why HIMYM is awesome lol)


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

xD7oom said:


> :banplz:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

dxbender said:


> This actually happened(and is why HIMYM is awesome lol)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

dxbender said:


>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

This needs to happen on every Raw discussion thread now.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


>


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Had my beer. Ate my burgers. Ate my beans. Farting up a storm. 

Now all that is left to do is watch Raw!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

So, anyone looking forward to RAW tonight?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Pwoper said:


>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Alex said:


>


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Had my beer. Ate my burgers. Ate my beans. Farting up a storm.
> 
> Now all that is left to do is watch Raw!


Raw will still be the shittiest part of your day.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Any Nimbus?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure why people are posting stuff about How I Met Your Mother but this is

Legend- wait for it...


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Any Nimbus?


wut tyme is rAW on?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm not sure why people are posting stuff about How I Met Your Mother but this is
> 
> Legend- wait for it...



ary!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

But being serious I'm looking forward to the Shield tonight.


Now back to the How I Met Your Mother Gifs.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm not sure why people are posting stuff about How I Met Your Mother but this is
> 
> Legend- wait for it...


We decided to ejaculate HIMYM gifs, videos and pictures all over your RAW thread.

:vince5


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Alex said:


> wut tyme is rAW on?


 Almost had me there. wens


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


>


Paul Burchill.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

The boobs on the bus go up and down, up and down, up and down. The boobs on the bus go up and down, up and down, up and down. All through the town.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

dxbender said:


>


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> First time in weeks that I can actually watch RAW live tonight, pretty buzzed. I don't have to be up for anything tomorrow. HELL YAW. :mark: :mark:


RAW is 10x better recorded when you can FF through all the crap.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

For a quick laugh before Raw starts I implore you all to go on the "misandry" tag on Tumblr, its like a hilarious guilty pleasure seeing the sheer amount of stupidity and ignorance displayed there.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> For a quick laugh before Raw starts I implore you all to go on the "misandry" tag on Tumblr, its like a hilarious guilty pleasure seeing the sheer amount of stupidity and ignorance displayed there.


I'd rather masturbate over wrestlingsexconfessions on Tumblr, thanks.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I'm eagerly awaiting for Orton to finally turn tonight. Dude deserves more spotlight, the reactions he's been getting lately are insane, and he's not even in any relevant feud.

Please let it be today.

Also really curious where the Triple H angle is going to.*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Alex said:


> I'd rather masturbate over wrestlingsexconfessions on Tumblr, thanks.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm completely out of it as it is but will they really only show this on the WWE APP for non-Canadians?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


>


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

You know you love the WWE App


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Alex said:


>


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Alex said:


> I'd rather masturbate over wrestlingsexconfessions on Tumblr, thanks.


I mean, hearing abut how they want Randy rough in bed is pretty invigorating


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This RAW is guaranteed to be the crappiest of the year. Nothing to look forward to. I'll still watch it though 

Also, $1000 on Cena opening the show.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Expect Cena to do something with this.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> I mean, hearing abut how they want Randy rough in bed is pretty invigorating


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> I mean, hearing abut how they want Randy rough in bed is pretty invigorating


Read a AJ/Kaitlyn one that was pretty intense.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Expect Cena to do something with this.


Bet those two didn't even know who he was.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Mertesacker (Feb 28, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Expect Cena to do something with this.


His arms look fucking disgusting.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pwoper said:


>


Omfg, Bottom! <3


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Omfg, Bottom! <3


:yes


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Forgot this was tonight. I've been busy yesterday because of Cup Final which we lost


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Canadian crowd should be good, that's really all there is to look forward to. That and a Shield match hopefully.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> Expect Cena to do something with this.


Doubt it. Not Memorial Day in Canada, so we're hopefully saved from another "Look how much Cena is better than everyone else in the world" thing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bottom is the greatest.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> Doubt it. Not Memorial Day in Canada, so we're hopefully saved from another "Look how much Cena is better than everyone else in the world" thing.


*Well, he was THE Marine. It's 'his' day too.*


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Over/under for number of App plugs tonight?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What are the chances, if any, of Christian returning tonight, seeing as Raw is from Canada?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BKelly237 said:


> Over/under for number of App plugs tonight?


No less than 20.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

BKelly237 said:


> Over/under for number of App plugs tonight?


I'm going to go with 7 from Cole, 1 Advertisement, and one plug from a Superstar/Lawler trying to say applesauce instead.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> What are the chances, if any, of Christian returning tonight, seeing as Raw is from Canada?


I say a high chance. LOL if cole is all like "hey look, is that Christian?" :cole3


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Dopesick said:


> Bottom is the greatest.


Yeah it is very underrated. One of my favourite shows of all time.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I say a high chance. LOL if cole is all like "hey look, is that Christian?" :cole


*If only Todd Grisham was still here. If only we could hear him awkwardly say "It's....it's Christian." again*


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm actually hoping for an entertaining Raw. It seems as though everyone is expecting a terrible show. I am on the Curtis Axel Bandwagon so I am looking forward to him. The Shield is the hottest shit in wrestling hands down and they are literally getting better every week, so of course I am looking forward to them. "The fire of justice is bruning bright and we are the flames!" Fandango? Zigger? Heyman? Canada? Hopefully we get a decent show.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I say a high chance. LOL if cole is all like "hey look, is that Christian?" :cole3


You are forgetting "Wait a Minute! That's Christian!"


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What a rub-appropriating ****** this guy is.










:cena5

Of course, if he starts getting heat in Canada (he will) he'll start lapping the balls of U.S. and Canadian
military members. Because you know it is impossible to boo somebody if they hug a cancer patient or start
ball-lapping a military member.

:cena5

Fuckin' chode of a human being. Yeah, Austin beat his wife but at least he was interesting.

Edit: Was in the U.S. Army for 4 years, and Cena's military pandering to make up for not progressing as a character
since 2005 is positively nauseating.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I say a high chance. LOL if cole is all like "hey look, is that Christian?" :cole3


Don't forget:

"You gotta be kidding me!"

"Is it? Is it him?"

"No way!"

:cole3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You don't realize how madly I'd mark if Christian returned tonight. It's been too long! :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THAT'S CHRISTIAN CAGE! THE INSTANT CLASSIC FROM TNA!

:cole3 :lawler


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Why would they book Raw in Canada on Memorial Day? WWE usually loves to pay tribute to the troops and have Jim Duggan come out and do his USA gimmick. 

Also I'm pretty bummed about Bret Hart not being on TV tonight. I don't get the point of bringing in Hart and Michaels if you are only going to show it in Canada. I believe they did the same thing with Edge, too.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"You can see Christian's return, exclusively on the WWE App!" :cole3*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ugh, people make jokes about RAW everyweek and they're the first people who watch the show live.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I actually do hope Christian returns, it would add some much needed interest depending on how they book him. I don't see him going after the WHC until the ADR and Ziggler thing finishes (Sadly) so maybe he will start a midcard feud or a feud with Axel. Either way I am excited for it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

rjsbx1 said:


> *"You can see Christian's return, exclusively on the WWE App!" :cole3*


:lmao

You, the WWE universe have the option if you want Christian to return tonight. Voting results is 100 percent in favor of a return

Vince: RIG IT, RIG IT!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Moar!!! Daniel Bryan character development.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

To be fair, in theory there is a lot to look forward to.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Evolution on WWE Vintage  and Dudleys


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:cole3 - OH MY, A NICE REFRESHING SONIC SHAKE!! Oh yeah, and there's Christian..


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*One of my favorite parts of RAW has always been in the first 5 minutes. I like to see which terrible Ed Hardy shirt Lawler decided to wear for the night.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Warrior said:


> Moar!!! Daniel Bryan character development.


That's honestly the thing I'm looking forward to the most tonight. If they go ahead and turn him heel though, just.. fpalm


----------



## PunkKnowsBest (May 27, 2013)

Need Punk back


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I watch raw for this threads reactions. Seriously. 

That, and the day A-Ry returns.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Ugh, people make jokes about RAW everyweek and they're the first people who watch the show live.


how is it possible to watch a show *live* first?

point taken, though.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Christian! Christian! At last you're on your own!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got a text from wwe about using the app to watch the Bret hart appreciation night. 20 minutes before raw and they have already plugged the app.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Monday Night Apps is almost upon us.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Daiko said:


> :cole3 - OH MY, A NICE REFRESHING SONIC SHAKE!! Oh yeah, and there's Christian..


And I just ordered a Dominos Pizza :lawler
And my Subway Sub! :lawler
Watch King eat all his food exclusively on the WWE App :cole3


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That is one App plug and we haven't even started yet.
:vince5


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So everyone is just gonna keep making the exact same unfunny joke huh


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"The stage is set for out next WWE Pay-Per-View, WWE PAYAPP...PAYBACK." :cole3*


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

Green Light said:


> So everyone is just gonna keep making the exact same unfunny joke huh


You must be new here


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Just got a text from wwe about using the app to watch the Bret hart appreciation night. 20 minutes before raw and they have already plugged the app.


4/10 Plug


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Not in my top 1000 App plugs that will happen tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Soon be time for our weekly dose of visual disgust
I'll count how many times "app" is mentioned :cole3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tedorse said:


> You must be new here


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Tedorse said:


> You must be new here


unk2 :steen


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> Evolution on WWE Vintage  and Dudleys


Yeah, watching that right now. Fat Bubba/Bully!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

APP :steen APP
:vince5


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Super Cena sign :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> APP :steen APP
> :vince5


:vince2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> :vince2


:vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody2


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Going live in 2 mins :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I am here for the fuckery! WWE, don't disappoint.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

my god that smackdown shield match was amazing


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Thanks to Raw, I've seen the last 5 minutes of just about every NCIS ever made.*


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Watching on spanish tonight so I won't hear the word app a single time


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Let the fuckery begin!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Time to watch the post-watershed production!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'M SO PUMPED! :mark:


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

here for the nonsense

let the fuckery begin, huzzah!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Raw begins NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you ready for 3 hours of GIFs, bitching about the show and pictures of hot girls?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOLz


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

It's Showtime. Who brought the popcorn?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok folks, time how long it takes for them to mention the app


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

:cena3 "I missed last week cause I got my ass kicked at extreme rules, but I'm back and will overcome the odds tonight" :cena5


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TheGoat said:


> Watching on spanish tonight so I won't hear the word app a single time


El app! :vince5


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao USA patriotic shit in Canada.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Let's hope this crowd is rowdy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cena is definitely opening the show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Let The Games Begin


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Gotta love a Memorial day tribute Raw being done in Canada, WWE logic everyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Salute the veterans...on the WWE APP. :cole3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Honoring America. In Canada.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Memorial day


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah, gay.


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

I was half-expecting them to show a Cena video montage after that quote about heroes.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

More desperate "please love us" WWE bullshit.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't like seeing stuff like this. Brings back painful memories. No offence intended.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are you ready for 3 hours of GIFs, bitching about the show and pictures of hot girls?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice intro, as expected.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought this was a wrestling show?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Lets see how many times they mention WWE app tonight!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Celebrate Memorial Day on the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes you're getting the Memorial Day salute. 
Just fucking deal with it.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd shit a lung if Canada boo'd all this army shite.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are you ready for 3 hours of GIFs, bitching about the show and pictures of hot girls?


HELL YEAH!:austin


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

App mention in 3 minutes


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

#bizarroland


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't be the only one who hates when they do this whole troops shit


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The first thing they do is a recap


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So now that HHH isn't here tonight, Curtis Axel might actually look decent tonight.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Expect lots of OLE OLE OLE OLE chants


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

John Cenas gonna be glorified so fucking hard tonight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cole hasn't mentioned the WWE App yet. New record!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

whats the bet cena will squash axel within a month?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

curtis mr.perfection santa beard axel rose


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cena4 to start us off. WWE you never disappoint!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wrestling_junkie said:


> Lets see how many times they mention WWE app tonight!


354000?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Skullduggery said:


> The first thing they do is a recap


*
Us, the watchers have short term memory man! :vince2*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Starting with a recap. NICE


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Well the Canadians cheered for the troops.

I am proud of my country, Canada.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Triple H: the best attention whore in the business.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHH kicked his own ass last week.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dat selling.*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

RAW IS RECAPS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Triple H recap to kick us off :jpl


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh great. To follow up Ryback's awesome promo last week, we get a generic 'jokes but first but gets serious at the end' Cena promo. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i almost forgot that Raw was taking place in Canada tonight


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena opening...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nothing says respect like paying tribute to the United States military while spending Memorial Day in Canada.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are you ready for 3 hours of GIFs, bitching about the show and pictures of hot girls?


Why else would I be here


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RYBACK RUUUUULES


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone seen Ziggler? 
No. Thanks Jack Swagger. You fucking douche.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Raw should come to Nigeria


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

They already announced the Cena/Ryback match. Why would he need to answer a challenge.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Brown Horatio said:


> App mention in 3 minutes


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Cena already? Kill me now.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

cena to come out smiling, OF COURSE! NO-SELL INJURIES


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Celebrate Memorial Day in Canada!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice Boos


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

RYBACK RULES!!!!! Stll cracks me up. lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:cena4


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, I think Jericho plans to put Curtis over tonight seeing as the highlight reel is with Paul Heyman, either that or start a feud with him, and not just do the job for one night


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Adda boy canadians, booing cena, nice start


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Cena starting the show :vince


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Is this the same guy that does TNA voice overs or something?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

So who is posting the first ass gif?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Anyone seen Ziggler?
> No. Thanks Jack Swagger. You fucking douche.


This


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah fuck. Go away cena. Lots of cheers too. Boo you canada


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

OH Shit The Champ is HERE!!!! :cena2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Boos for Cena. WHAT A SHOCKER!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

So he's not dead.. A little disappointing..


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Cena's shit eating grin gets better and better each week.*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CENA BACK TO A 100%


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Come on my Canadian buddies, boo this man more.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena- "You know what I'm talking about"

Cena haters - No we don't. Go away.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

After a brutal beating at the hands of Ryback, how will times will john cena smile with that shit eating grin and tell poopie jokes?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The champ is here with dat no selling


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Props to the guy who said Cena was opening the show tonight (Y).*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My hero, missed him last week. :cena3


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena has become his gimmick


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Prepare for five minutes of corny jokes


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Nothing says respect like paying tribute to the United States military while spending Memorial Day in Canada.


Aren't buildings closed here?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Pop then a lot of booing lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That smile...that face...I just want to punch it until it looks like raw hamburger meat. 

Oh and I love how Cole said that he was still champion after the LMS match, like he won it or something, lol.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Cena, please put the mic down. I'm begging you.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

John Cena opens the show. My reaction:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

boooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

John Cena...the biggest supporter of the veterans AND sick children.

This guy is perfect...I swear! - :vince5


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *Props to the guy who said Cena was opening the show tonight (Y).*


Wish I could actually bet on it.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The douche is here! :cena5 :cena4 :cena3 :cena2 :cena
"John Cena loves the troops." :cole3 We get it, asshat


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cena selling those injuries, bravo Cena bravo, fantastic selling


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

TheGoat said:


> Prepare for five minutes of corny jokes


*
Just five?
*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lmao at cena chants


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

This Ryback/Cena feud since Ryback has turned into this crowd bashing villian will become the most unintense and boring pile of crap. Ryback will run away from every fight... woww! great feud.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i guess Cena got tired of wearing his WWE title t-shirt


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

come on canada boo this man louder!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CENA RECHARGING DEM BATTERIES.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Where's Jack Swaggers lethal boot to the face when you need it?


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah there's Cena with his smile.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol at Cena getting that Canadian love


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I realized a few weeks ago that I don't even care enough to hate Cena anymore. Feels good.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

its been a week and a half since ER?? uhhh ok


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

the crowd killer is here! 10 minute borefest of a promo


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can we get a boring chant in here


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Let it now be known that 8 days equals a week and a half.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's not unrest. It's hatred. And the WWE's determination to ignore it, and have Cena be all happy smiley hail the conquering WWE hero, makes everyone involved look mentally deficient.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Cena.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> Gotta love a Memorial day tribute Raw being done in Canada, WWE logic everyone.


Hey fucktard, Memorial Day is a major U.S. holiday. They're suppose to ignore that because they just so happen to be in Canada? Even when it's being broadcasted to the U.S.?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't know Cena that match was mostly remembered for it's rest breaks if you ask me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

His voice and tone reminds me of every hack black preacher ever.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

kopitelewis said:


> I'd shit a lung if Canada boo'd all this army shite.


*sigh* One of the reasons so many American's come off as ignorant.

Just completely ignore the fact that the soldiers you seen in those videos fought right ALONG SIDE Canadian troops. 

In Canada, we don't have to boo or make fun of other countries to make ourselves look cool


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Vancouver loves cena sign with the NO on it. Love it


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

is canada no selling him?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Umm how come Cena is not at home resting? You know selling the injuries..


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

No I'm sure I saw Ryback get to his feet Cena.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Um I didn't hear Ryback say that last week.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Wth I didn't realise cena would be cheered


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Really John? Ryback was up you weren't. You should have lost. Cunt


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I just spit out my water after seeing the lady holding up the "Fanhanko" sign. Oh my fucking Jesus, did you see those lumpy, flappy arms? :lmao


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

I was carted off in an ambulance .... don't worry, I'm just fine


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

tig-os


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Not enough booing. I'm not proud of you Calgary.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

:cole3 as usual mixed reactions.

"Cena getting booed"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Where's Jack Swaggers lethal boot to the face when you need it?


Just warming it up for Shield members.. You know guys we want to see....


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> I realized a few weeks ago that I don't even care enough to hate Cena anymore. Feels good.


I envy that


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is what my stream showed during the Memorial Day vid package


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

WE want BRET! LMAO


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

We want BRETTTTT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol we want Bret chants


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"rightfully feels" so give him the belt if you agree he deserves it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"We Want Bret" :lmao*


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

seems like raw aint comin' off mute. 

Entertain me, peons!


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

WE WANT BRET!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Cheap pop.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena's promo makes no sense?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Haha nice chants.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

John Cena. What a hero. 

Yes. Sarcasm.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Canada :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

We Want Bret


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

We want Bret' - Cena must be thinking dis crowd. 4/10


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Cena verbally recapping the recap we just saw? 

"We Want Bret" chant, lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This crowd is going to be good! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheap pop!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheap pop

The cena specialty


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

We want bret chant. I love my compatriots.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"We want Bret" chants. Nice!

LOLCena.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bret Chants! No one cares about you Cena.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This crowd disappoints me.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cheap pop for Hart, lulz.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

WE WANT BRET CHANTS LMFAO :mark: :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Canada > cena


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WWB chants


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

They want Bret, y'all.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

WrestlinFan said:


> Hey fucktard, Memorial Day is a major U.S. holiday. They're suppose to ignore that because they just so happen to be in Canada? Even when it's being broadcasted to the U.S.?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well I mean it might have been smart to book this Raw in the States since it is Memorial Day


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This is why I hate you John


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL They Booed him after he stop continue about Bret Hart.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*No Cena, you're not fucking funny. Just stop.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Not even been 10 minutes and Cena's already causing the show to drag


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat cheap pop.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Dat Ryback impression :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

They ain't feeling it, Cena. TURN IT UP!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback should be champion.

Cue Cena with a corny joke about bright lights


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

3 stages of hell match? i like


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll admit that 'woo, pretty bright lights' made me chuckle.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

3 stages of hell match. You have my fucking attention.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

3 stages of hell


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Cena vs Ryback 3 Stages of hell?

3 stages of torture lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

3 STAGES OF HELL MATCH, WAIT, YES! :mark:


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Straight out of the Mick Foley book of cheap pops...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST NO PLEASE GOD NO


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Three Stages of Hell??

:ex:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Waiiit What


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

No way Ryback has the endurance for a 3 stages of hell match.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena always gotta ride the coattails....


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Bret gives this promo a 4, maybe 3/10


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

3 Stages of Hell Match! :mark:


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Hey fucktard, Memorial Day is a major U.S. holiday. They're suppose to ignore that because they just so happen to be in Canada? Even when it's being broadcasted to the U.S.?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Evening fucktard you conventiently forgot that WWE scheduled this RAW in Canada knowing it would be on Memorial Day.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

3 stages of hell sure I'd like to see that hasn't been done in a while.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Three stages of Hell wasted on Cena?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Violent?

Soccer moms unite!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The 4/10 sign!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Stage 1, Download the App

....


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

3 Stages of Hell :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

3 stages of hell? I thought it was ambulance match :bosh


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They really pushing it with these long ass matches for Ryback.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Three Stages of Hell is this promo.*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought it was a Ambulance Match?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

3 stages of hell? Not bad.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

PG Stages of hell ...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, 3 Stages of Hell. This feud just got interesting! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

They want tables, y'all.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hate the crowd forever for taking all Cena's baits.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"3 stages of HELL" match with Cena and Ryback in it.

I don't know if there is a more appropriate label for a Ryback/Cena match ever.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd lol if they chanted Bully Ray instead.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

ACES AND EIGHTS?! DEVON AND BUBBA RAY COMING BACK?!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck! They're going to waste a 3 stages of hell match on these two cunts.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

crowd are sheep tonight, thought Canadians were better than that


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stage 1 is a Lumberjack match = Oh Jesus Christ. 

Stage 2 is a Tables Match = OK better.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ladders plz.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Worst we want tables chant ever.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*3 stages of hell match? Oh fuck yes :mark:

The 3 matches could definitely be better though.

Why not Hell In A Cell, Inferno Match, and Buried Alive match? :vince5*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This could be interesting. I don't think Ryback can handle a match like that though


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> 3 stages of hell? I thought it was ambulance match :bosh


There you go


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WOW! The violent lumberjack match! Shocking!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

3 stages of hell is a very great choice.

means ryback will win a match over cena :lol


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

3 stages of hell? So Cena and Ryback win one each before the decider. Where Cena wins the decider.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Although 3 stages of hell is win


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

3 stages of hell.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Cena is basically giving it away that the first 2 stages will be one win each

EDIT: Oh okay, he wins


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

WWE Payback main event should be good with those stipulations but we all know who will win :cena3


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

im already bored of this match, and they're only describing it


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

stage 2 sucks, tables matches can end quickly


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena loses the lumberjack round via the Shield, Cena wins the Tables match, then wins final stage


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So 3 Stages of Hell:

1. Lumberjack match
2. Tables match
3. Ambulance match

Chant was like "WE WANT BRETLES"


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Worst fucking 3 stages ever.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's an ambulance match! Wrapped in a hell in a cell1


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

The match sounds shit already...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

PG 3 Stages of Hell! Yay, how... boring.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would they chant with him 

Why Canada whyyyyyyy


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

It would be hilarious if Cena won a 2 out of 3 Falls match 3-0.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

An hour before 2 Broke Girls. Kat Dennings > Raw


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena Burring Ryback already?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Stage 1- Cena pins Ryback
Stage 2- Cena slips on the top rope and falls through a table
Stage 3- Cena puts Ryback in the Ambulance and wins

That's how the match will go, sorry for the spoilers.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena promo is Cena


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

It's something I've not seen in a very long while. Kinda hard to not be excited about it, even though chances are Cena will prevail..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. They've even made three stages of hell seem horrible.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

no feed me more at the start, ruins his song.

LOL @ BORING CHANTS ALREADY


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WWT chants now. Wow. 

3SOH sounds fun, though. HHH/Austin is a classic, HHH/HBK was poor and HHH/Orton was decent.

- Lumberjack
- Tables
- Ambulance

Wish there was a steel cage fall somewhere.


EDIT: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDBEEEEEEEEEEERG :lol


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Ryback not gonna come down that ring, chickenshit heel of course!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat super mega awesome Ryback reaction! 

said no one ever


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lumberjack and Tables matches? really?

This is gonna be the most uneventful 3 stages of hell match ever


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

What the fuck are the lumberjacks going to do?

First fall should of been a street fight of something.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"SOME KIIIIIIND OF MOOOOONSTERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!"*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue Goldberg chants. 

I don't think this crowd gives a fuck. The Tables are more over than the two wrestlers.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Goldberg chants have gotten old


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These "Goldberg" chants got old a long time ago!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

GOLDBERRRRRRRRRRG


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ryback promo :mark:*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Goldberg chants! :lmao Canada be nice.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

- Lumberjack, Table, Ambulance ? Lolwut? No cage ?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Feed me more removed from Ryback theme?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This crowd sucks


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

They cant kill those goldberg chants lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

First the crowd gets behind Cena and then Goldberg chants? ugh. I wish the goldberg chants would stop. Along with the what chants.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thats some weak ass matches for 3 stages of hell


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

I seriously can't wait until this feuds over.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

3 stages of hell for two people who've been feuding for like 4 weeks. k.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"Three stages of heck, we are PG after all.":cena5


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

what chants


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What's so bad about a ride an ambulance? It's free.
May need one after this show.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well atleast were getting another 3 stages of hell match


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Canadians are retards.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

"What happens when I win the first two?"

:cena4


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lame lumberjack match.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ew. Ryback seriously sucks on the mic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*FUCK the "What?" chant.*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lucifer? :lol


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Heavy wit da goldberg chant, deez muhfuckas wildin b.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is Ryback fucked


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMAO thats it? LOL


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

"I AM THE DEVIL HIMSELF AND ALL YOU STUPID MINDLESS PEOPLE FELL FOR IT."

o you.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

WOW INTIMIDATING RYBACK? ;L


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Say hello?

NVM, HEYMAN SAVING THIS.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

"Say hello to Lucifort!"
TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The babyface champ gets booed, the #1 contender gets Goldberg chants, and nobody will ever care about the main event until you put Daniel Fucking Bryan in the mix.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Luci-what?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello Satan


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Ryback.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

wtf? Thought that was Punk's angle for Hell in a Cell...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf was that grumblin'?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

say hello to janemba


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

y2j4lyf said:


> This crowd sucks


Well.. Calgary sucks, so not sure what you were expecting.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HEYMAN!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What is he talking about wtf


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The fck is Ryback saying?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

uh oh, who here is a Paul Heyman guy?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

THE GOAT IS HERE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :heyman


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Dem what chants.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

What the fuck Ryback? :aries2
OH MY GOD HEYMAN :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ryback is the devil? Oh shit...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*HEYMAN! This keeps getting better :mark:*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

HEYMAN TIME MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Heyman to save us all


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

GOAT Time


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Come up NEXT Brett Heart..to push the WWE APP


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

BURYING TIME


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Lumberjack match seems meh, but tables should be decent.

EDIT: HEYMAN


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HEYMMANANNNN!!!! :heyman :mark:


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Heyman!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

heyman :mark:

Oh fuck please tell me cena wont take on axel and bury him

FUCK NO VINCE


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DA GOAT!!! Heyman! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SAVE_US. HEYMAN :heyman


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cue Curtis Axel.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The crowd should have been saying hello.

"Say hello to Satan!"
"HELLO SATAN!"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

A wild Paul heyman appears. Cena to bury and go over Curtis axel btw


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Heyman. :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

looks like :cena2 is abut to :buried Axel


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL i think they are really playing this debut as a joke


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

AXEL TIME :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

here we go, cena about to bury axel


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Paul!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Uh oh Axel gonna get buried by Cena tonight ffs


They've changed the fucking theme?!?!!??!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't want any of this.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Heyman :mark: Axel.. Yey... fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

His debut on Raw.. 

Jesus Christ...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

WELP. HERE COMES THE AXEL.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I swear to god if Cena buries Curtis...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> The babyface champ gets booed, the #1 contender gets Goldberg chants, and nobody will ever care about the main event until you put Daniel Fucking Bryan in the mix.


OR BRING BACK DERRICK BATEMAN!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now lets see if Curtis Axel is made to look like a bitch against Cena.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Open your mouths! Curtis Axel is coming down your throat!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> heyman :mark:
> 
> Oh fuck please tell me cena wont take on axel and bury him
> 
> FUCK NO VINCE


:cuss:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

That theme is amazing.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

RIP Axel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Axel is just screaming future failed project.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Same music?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

"You liked that Mr Perfect remix? LET'S CHANGE IT, BOYS" :vince2


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

They changed his fucking theme again.

Make up your mind WWE jesus.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WTF HAVE THEY DONE TO CURTIS AXEL'S THEME?

IT WAS PERFECT.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*That smirk.

He definitely needs a better theme though.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

didnt think it was possible to get a worse reaction than Del Rio


Axel has done it!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Theme changed already? fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Job Squad time


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

They changed the theme?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I think Curtis Axel is going to fail just like the XFL.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Will Axel now be buried by Cena this week?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wrestling_junkie said:


> I swear to god if Cena buries Curtis...


Oh you know he will. Thats all Cena fucking does


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why they change his theme already?
The remixed Perfect theme was good.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God they already changed his theme and made it way worse like they did Sin Caras.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

GOAT theme


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like it's dinner time for Cena.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

This guy is a bootleg Planet Stasiak


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That fucking airplane noise in his theme. Cut that shit out.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

good god no


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

new theme sucks!

bring back the Mr. Perfect remix


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Where the fuck did his theme go?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I liked his old theme


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Feed Axel to Cena - that'll make him a bigger babyface, see?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Fuck NO..DON'T :berried axel


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wtf, why the hell did they change his theme music?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

They ruined that golden theme fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They changed his theme? BULLSHIT!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I miss Joe Michael Curtis McGilliaxel's theme from the NXT days.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

uh oh, Axel is going to be buried


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't Cena whip this guy's ass enough when he was in Nexus?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Now lets see if Curtis Axel is made to look like a bitch against Cena.


Ryback will interfere, Alex will win but no one will remember it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> OR BRING BACK DERRICK BATEMAN!


Yisssss. Preferably with accompanying SUBMISSION WRESTLING skits with the aforementioned Bryan.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

great Curtis Axel is gonna be buried by cena tonight. Honestly HHH puts Axel over last week now cena needs to ruin it by burying Axel


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Welp, RIP Axel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cena better not bury Curtis Axel.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:mark:

Curtis Axel about to :buried Cena*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the 'mr perfect' part of the theme kicks in shiortly after the start


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lololol against Cena


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Wasn't it the theme without the intro?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

At least Ryback didn't mention the ******* Satan....Beelzebubba


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Axel's theme sounds pretty decent.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Axel is gonna get :berried by every member of the Breakfast Club.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL both get booed.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*No, Cena you are full of crap.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

1) They changed his theme already [x]
2) He's about to get buried by Cena in week 2 of this gimmick [x]

The :buried is coming.


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Shit! I loved the Perfect remix theme.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> looks like :cena2 is abut to :buried Axel


Yep. 

JOHNNY BOY


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did Cena just bury Curtis Axel? Thanks for making new stars wwe.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT HEAT!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Well there goes the Jericho idea down the drain


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope Cena buries this bore.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What is that slit on Axel's abdomen? Did he previous get surgery or something?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Johnny boy? 

.... ooh boy...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Did Paul really say future HoFer?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Axel sucks on the mic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is wrong with this dude. :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Johnny Boy? K.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

"Woah woah woah woah woah woah WOAH"

-Catchphrase. PRINT THAT MONEY, VINNIE MAC.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So we have a wrestler... that not many people know... that not many people like... that had a great thing...

and they remove the one thing about him that people actually kinda liked... his entrance music.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG OMG, a heel asking for a fight....


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Axel.......talks.........slow.........as..............hell......


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha! He's actually getting a bit of heat


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaddap Axl. You sound lame.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know Hennig, the whole point of Heyman being with you is that you don't have to talk, right?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Curtis Axel is terrible.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

Curtiisss.......needs....to.....work....on his....mic SKILLZZ


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

A Calgary Stampede pop..............:argh:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

woah woah woah woah woah woah woah woah


how can anyone say this guy is anygood


we are looking for a FIGHT

fucking garbage


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Axel sucks on the mic. Hardcore


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Guy has a Canes jersey on?? lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't quite work out if Axel is getting a push or just a very high profile burial


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy Alex looked like he was trying way too hard there.

FIIIIIIIIIIIIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This crowd is frickin' awesome tonight! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

big dog in the yard? Cena get out THE SHIELDS yard


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H got his Revenge already by Burring The Mr Perfect Remix :lmao


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I think that was the intro and the Perfect mix kicks in later.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Did not see this match coming so early.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Perfect Jr. to win by countout


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So Cena is gonna make Axel look like a jackass by basically dominating him?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kind of pointless of having Heyman if Axel talks :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So Curtis Axel is going to lose.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Poor guy's never going to get over this way.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

another freakin Cena Ryback match, yawn


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Axel needs work on the mic...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Everyone loved the Perfect remix theme? :vince3

Well I'm changing that theme! :vince2


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Am I crazy, or is Curtis Axel making Cena's promo look good?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Jericho vs Curtis :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Del Rio?

Piss break.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Jericho? Heyman? Same segment? YES!! *


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn, first song for Axel was 1000x better.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah right, InB4 Ryback interferes in that match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> 1) They changed his theme already [x]
> 2) He's about to get buried by Cena in week 2 of this gimmick [x]
> 
> The :buried is coming.


God damn Shawn used to be so beautiful.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Axels push


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

didn't Del Rio avenge his loss on Main Event


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I can die happy after I see the segment between Jericho and Heyman


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

del rio no reaction once again lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I missed the first 15 minutes, think WWE will recap it? :cole3

:lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

RAW IS APP

RAW IS SONICS

RAW IS DOMINOS

:vince5


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Welp, here's Del Rio, I'll be back in a few minutes


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Avenge his loss? He won on Smackdown FFS. God I hate Del Rio so much


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Could someone please explain to me why Ricardo always carries that bucket around? I don't get it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think Axel might actually beat Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, didn't ADR avenge his loss by beating Big E on Main Event? WTH is this for then?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why was it a controversial victory? Axel wrestled by the rules, Trips got counted out or whatever. Nothing controversial there at all. Shut your dickhole, Cole.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Del Rio Match... Great. Can i Throw up in the bucket..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ posters complaining about Trips "burying" this fool last week. He deserves it. Get this bland CAW outta here


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Over RAW already, just turned it off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Didn't Cena whip this guy's ass enough when he was in Nexus?


:lol forgot he was part of Nexus.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Curtis Axel...proving you cant polish a turd


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Am I crazy, or is Curtis Axel making Cena's promo look good?


Just as planned:vince2


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Fucking the best thing about Azel, great


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Crowd sound decent. Here comes Albertoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

18 minutes without an app mention?! Unacceptable! :vince4


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Axel is gonna flop. I just know it. What the hell is Heyman there for if Axel is gonna get on the mic. You'd think he'd at least ask Rock for advice on how to cut a promo while he was helping him train.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't want any of this.


Yes you do.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

If Cena is the main event match I won't be happy. McGillicutty in the main event two Raws in a row would be an absolute joke.

That aside I look forward to the highlight reel and hope for a good Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> God damn Shawn used to be so beautiful.


Haha, my wife says the same thing when I'm watching a match of his from the 90s. I just say he looked "cooler" back then.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Boy Alex looked like he was trying way too hard there.
> 
> FIIIIIIIIIIIIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.


Way too much pressure on the guy, feel bad for him. Hope he can hold up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No app mention yet!!!
I'm suffering withdrawal!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ Del Rio's segment being sponsored by Taco Bell :lmao*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't get how anyone can call that total garbage. Curtis talks fine...sheesh lighten up. Passable


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

@WWEBrayWyatt 3m
Tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock 
#EaterOfWorlds
#Raw


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Queen Akasha said:


> Axel is gonna flop. I just know it. What the hell is Heyman there for if Axel is gonna get on the mic. You'd think he'd at least ask Rock for advice on how to cut a promo while he was helping him train.


Judging by the Rock's performances, he needed as much help as Hennig could provide, and apparently a ton more. No time for promo training.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This won't be a good match, get to see glimpses of AJ though.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Way too much pressure on the guy, feel bad for him. Hope he can hold up.


Well when most of the forum want him to fail so they can justify their he sucks claims :side:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope Axel is the next Heidenreich rather than the next Lesnar for a Heyman client.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

kopitelewis said:


> @WWEBrayWyatt 3m
> Tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock
> #EaterOfWorlds
> #Raw


OH MY FUCKING GOD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> No app mention yet!!!
> I'm suffering withdrawal!


:cole3 Folks, I hear there's a clamoring for the WWE app tonight. Well here's what you can do to download the WWE app!
*Goes into a 30 minute discussion*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Wait, Cole said Del Rio is gonna try to avenge his loss from last week up next...but he already did last Wednesday on Main Event*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao @ posters complaining about Trips "burying" this fool last week. He deserves it. Get this bland CAW outta here



I was going to say he is the most vanilla looking guy I've seen in a while, but I'll just quote this to.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Waiting for the WWE App to be mentioned.

:cole3


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

If Axel doesn't improve then I'll call for his firing but he just started no need to wish him to fail.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bray Wyatt? WAIT WHAT? PLEASE BE TRUE! :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Hypno said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy Orton in 12 Rounds 2...this time, he ain't going to the papers!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Wait, Cole said Del Rio is gonna try to avenge his loss from last week up next...but he already did last Wednesday on Main Event*


And they even showed the recap of that avenging.

This fucking shitshow of a show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Saw someone post a Bray tweet. Might be in for something tonight.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

Hypno said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


WOW :ex:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Judging by the Rock's performances, he needed as much help as Hennig could provide, and apparently a ton more. No time for promo training.


Rock was never gonna be good in the ring at 40+ no matter who was training him. He's not in ring shape anymore and he most likely doesn't have the time to train efficiently anyways.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually love heel Ryback. marked a little when he called himself Satan.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

-_-


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Albertoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Nooooooooooooo
Reactionooooooooooooo


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

why the hell do they have that buckt, so freaking stupid


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

msi360-20 said:


> No app mention yet!!!
> I'm suffering withdrawal!


YJ was just on there..talking about Heyman's ponytail..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

12 Rounds Part 2
DVD Blu Ray Next Tuesday.
Free on all Torrent Sites tomorrow.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

:ziggler3 makes a run in on Del Rio vs Big E?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hypno said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
:mark


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Why does Ricardo always carry around that bucket? Does it serve any purpose at all?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Alberto Del Boring vs. Big Ass Boobston.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What's with the bucket? Sometimes I wish all the Smackdown main event talent would stay the fuck on Smackdown so I don't have to deal with their bullshit.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Crickets for Del Rio as usual, SHOCK


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Randy Orton in 12 Rounds 2...this time, he ain't going to the papers!


_(Because him going to the papers is actually a deleted scene. We had to cut it for time.)_


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*BIG E!!!!!!*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Randy Orton in 12 Rounds 2...this time, he ain't going to the papers!


Good movie. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's go Big E!!!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*TIME TO GET TURNT. BIG E'S THEME*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol DAT COCAINE


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:mark: BIG BOOTY HO :mark:


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Del rio! LATINO HEAT!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

did ziggler die or something


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This big goof....messin' with that white stuff again. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booty booty booty booty booty everywhere.
That downs clap. At least he put his grease on before doing it this time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My TUNE


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Big E = ratings!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Some people are being way too hard on Axel who just fucking started LAST WEEK. How can you want him to fail when he's a young guy with all the room in the world to improve, and hes already nice in the ring? This is just absurd, TWO WEEKS...geez


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Queen Akasha said:


> Axel is gonna flop. I just know it. What the hell is Heyman there for if Axel is gonna get on the mic. You'd think he'd at least ask Rock for advice on how to cut a promo while he was helping him train.


The guy's not gonna be great on the mic two weeks into his first real push. They shouldn't be putting Axel into this position in the first place.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

I'm starting to wonder if Del Rio would even get a reaction in Mexico.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

For some reason Big E is starting to look like a pokemon to me :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I really miss Ziggler.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Gotta love how AJ gets out of the way to avoid Big E's arms


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

She wants the E.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If I can tell whether or not you're circumcised when you're in your wrestling gear, get new gear.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Of the three 3 Stages of Hell matches that WWE has done, Austin Vs. HHH was really the only one that was any good. 

HHH Vs. HBK in 2002 was surprisingly sloppy and by far the worst match they had together. 

And HHH Vs. Orton was a joke. HHH loses a Stretcher Match and the show still ends with HHH kicking Orton's ass. OK. Also they whizzed right through the first two falls, so the stip didn't even matter. 

My point? Ryback & Cena don't have too much to live up too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I want Roman Reigns and Big E in a screaming contest


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> Waiting for the WWE App to be mentioned.
> 
> :cole3


:mark:

25 minutes in and still no mention. I'm confused.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Even Ricardo is sick of Del Rio


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match again?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

With ass and titties like that, I bet Big E would be really popular in prison.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Shut up King


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Why haven't you mentioned the app yet Cole? :vince5


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

shut up King......


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

JBL setting the roots for a Big E / Dolph feud. For now though, I'll settle for Lawler getting knocked the fuck out for the shitty jokes..


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Lawler just learned about HD.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Tit-E Langston...did he just clap chalkboard erasers at us for his entrance?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hypno said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Big E has more credibility than the World champion at this point.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

"AJHD"

Lawler. I swear to god. I wanna high five you. In the face. While wearing barbwire gloves.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Lawler being creepy. What's new?


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Waiting for someone to make a Jerry Lawler pedophile joke.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Langston's quad could feed an African village


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys, the APP is back. :cole3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Wooo a Northern Ireland mention* :yes :yes
Post count 1986 - year of birth!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE APP finally mentioned. OMG MENTION AGAIN!!! :mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*APP TIME.*


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Hypno said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


Was he at the last NXT tapings? If so how has his character progressed? Was there any mention of him moving up?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WWE APP!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WWE App


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WWE App!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cut em off :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TripleHsNose said:


> I want Roman Reigns and Big E in a screaming contest


I want Roman Reigns in a screaming contest with me...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:vince4 What do you mean this match already happened? I don't remember that!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Let's listen in to Ziggler via the WWE APP :cole3


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

They just cut him off. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ziggler has brown hair! :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Orodreth said:


> Ziggler is coming back ?
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:





Like A Boss said:


> Why does Ricardo always carry around that bucket? Does it serve any purpose at all?


It's for Del Rio's current run. 

WWE APP!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They cut him off :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*FUCKING APP :mark:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They need to stop showing the WWE App throughout matches. It's so distracting.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Buried on the app


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

WWE APP:" Because it's more important than the match that's going on" :cole3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

WWE App Mention :mark: #App4HoF


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MORE BIG E BEATDOWNS.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

This WWE App interrupting match shit better fucking stop.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dude, Axel said all of two sentences. Stop being negative just for the sake of it. Heyman IS on the mic. He spoke for most of the promo.

Let the kid develop for Christ's sake!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell did Dolph say?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WTF, Dolph sounded depressed as hell at the beginning of that WWE App plug


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What a technologically reliable app.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I love how they cut off Ziggler as he was getting into his promo :lmao

Poor guy. Oh and APP APP APP


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So they took Ziggler's awesome live tweeting and turned it into....




_that_.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> :vince4 What do you mean this match already happened? I don't remember that!


We didn't recap it so it doesn't exist


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

It's ok WWE, I didn't want to listen to what Ziggler had to say anyway......


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You miss the Ziggs? Thank Mr. Swagger. 

They need to fire Swagger and Hook zeb up with Cesaro.. Perfect storyline... Cesaro came here legally.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Of the three 3 Stages of Hell matches that WWE has done, Austin Vs. HHH was really the only one that was any good.
> 
> *HHH Vs. HBK in 2002 was surprisingly sloppy and by far the worst match they had together. *
> 
> ...


Their HIAC match was even worse. As was their LMS.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cyon said:


> For some reason Big E is starting to look like a pokemon to me :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh look, Del Rio needing GOAT's yes chants to be over.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Stop with that stupid interview shit. Either show the damn thing or not. This reminds me of DLC in video games. Gotta pay .99$ to unlock the full interview.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....Because there aren't Hispanic Canadians. Apparently.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"We Want Ziggler!"

:mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Next week: WWE App Appreciation Night.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Beatles123 said:


> Dude, Axel said all of two sentences. Stop being negative just for the sake of it. Heyman IS on the mic. He spoke for most of the promo.
> 
> Let the kid develop for Christ's sake!


Dude's been in development forever, and it's not like this is his first time being called up. Plus if you're being compared to Brock and Punk you need to have something special right out of the gate.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

2 App mentions so far.

:mark:

WHAT IS A BELLY TO BELLY *THROW*


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

WWE APP should be the face of the company :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dat belly-to belly throw :cole3


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

He's letting' the puppies breathe.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

msi360-20 said:


> *Wooo a Northern Ireland mention* :yes :yes


Belfast City Hall's been looking great these last few months wens


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Belly to belly throw fpalm


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

"I did that at wrestlemania"

Cole and Lawler with some post match fun. Bow chicka wow wow.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

does anyone know why ricardo carries that bucket?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

We need Ziggleypuff live tweeting


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WrestlinFan said:


> Stop with that stupid interview shit. Either show the damn thing or not. This reminds me of DLC in video games. Gotta pay .99$ to unlock the full interview.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't give them ideas


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh AJ <3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice finish there!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck that finish.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No dq for Del 'face' Rio?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

T'was an excellent match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

love it!!


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Big E really needs to get some new tights...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what a crap match


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Del Rio you dirty cheat. tut tut!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WTF DQ Ref!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dat face with the dirty pin/win


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

lol, big e jobs again.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Big E faceturn upon us


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

FUCK!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lie, cheat, and steal.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Run AJ Big E will kill you


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

-Throws opponents head into a steel post- BABYFACE.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Big E face turn?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Because if you are a mexican you have to cheat to win once in a month...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Big Booty Ho got GOT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big E turning face?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just let him tap out ffs.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Much like a bad porno novel, that wasn't a well-written finish.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Del Rio just facepalmed him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the tease with Big E breaking out on his own.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww she gon' get dat' man maaaaaaaaaaaaaad! "lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Stable breaking up? Big E turning face?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The separation begins!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

The breakup of Ziggles and Big E starts now.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

AJ channeling here inner Gene Snitsky.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cyon said:


> For some reason Big E is starting to look like a pokemon to me :lol


He really looks like a juicy, succulent, flavorful piece of chicken, in my humble opinion. Who wouldn't want to take a bite out of those breasts, legs, and ass?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Punch that bitch Big E


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow Big E's nostrils are huge


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big E


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Langston should give AJ the big ending! :jay2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Murph said:


> Belfast City Hall's been looking great these last few months wens


Not interested in politics.  Another flag used to fly there.
This flag has no official status.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Aj better relax


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

So wanted Big E to drop her then. Wouldve been a good face turn.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Reigns/Rollins v Kane/Goatface :bryan


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Still needs new tights


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh these matches again.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The Goat :mark: !!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Team Hell No vs Reigns and Rollins!

Looking forward to that! :mark: Aggressive Bryan please.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THE GOAT :mark:


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Yes! Shield Vs. Hell No


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> T'was an excellent match.





Hajduk1911 said:


> what a crap match


 :| I had it on mute to watch Chikara, so... who's right?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Hell No/Shield :mark:

At least one good thing will come out of this shitfest.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many rematches can we cram into one show? 

And The Shield's toughest night ever? I'm pretty sure they've gone up against a team that included Undertaker. Just saying.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG best Raw eva! THE SHIELD!!!!!!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*WWE APP COMMERCIAL. :vince2*


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

A WWE APP advert?

Fuck this, I'm going on pornhub.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

If I can describe the WWE App in one word it would be stupid


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

an add for the APP???


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh god, STFU with the fucking app.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Hell No vs Shield again tonight!!


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> Big Booty Ho got GOT


You ain't nuttin but a hoochie mama! :ex:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> AJ channeling here inner Gene Snitsky.



THAT, wasn't, my fault!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> Punch that bitch Big E











Way ahead of you.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The Dynamic WWE APP :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I seriously cant fucking stand this god for fucking saking retarded wwe app.


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Kofi Vs. Ambrose again. Good show.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

More rematches *sigh* at least it's The Shield


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DAT APP :datass :ass


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Anybody see that WWE App ad?

*WWE App - The new way to watch television* :cole3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"REPETITIVE"

no wait.

"ANNOYING"

nono, wait...

"PATHETIC"


...wait I can do better

"FUCKING PIECE OF TRASH WHO MAKES ME WANT TO CHOKE PUPPIES AND SET KITTENS ON FIRE"

oops, that's more than one word 




Fuck outta here with that BS WWE*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TripleG said:


> How many rematches can we cram into one show?
> 
> And The Shield's toughest night ever? I'm pretty sure they've gone up against a team that included Undertaker. Just saying.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Of the three 3 Stages of Hell matches that WWE has done, *Austin Vs. HHH was really the only one that was any good*.
> 
> HHH Vs. HBK in 2002 was surprisingly sloppy and by far the worst match they had together.
> 
> ...


That match was a classic


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If Big E gets the fuck away from Ziggler then good. But their inevitable feud would make me scared that Big E would become the champion.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Yep, even more the reason these three will split sooner rather than later, AJ will be the first one booted from the group...

and the langston v Ziggler feud will rock and Langston will be champion...

at mania 30 after Langston is the first african american to win the RR ever!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> Way ahead of you.


His face looks freaky in that pic. lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd laugh if Big E wore less revealing clothes as face.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

lol at people shitting on the finish when it could be the first step of Big E turning on AJxZiggler.


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


>


Lol. That's good.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

COMMERCIAL FOR THE APP :lmao

Tag title and US title match tonight? :mark::mark:

Hope Kofi fucks off after this, though. Also hope Bryan/Kane split and Bryan gets dat singles push. Oh, and shaves his beard and cuts his hair.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kofi/Ambrose and hell no/shield? Isn't payback next month?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> How many rematches can we cram into one show?
> 
> And The Shield's toughest night ever? I'm pretty sure they've gone up against a team that included Undertaker. Just saying.


At least the matches are going to be good, which is better then most Raw re-hashes.

Plus the sooner DB and Kane break up the better.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The new way to watch television...on a smaller screen.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty decent Raw sofar. Time to make a snack so I can chow down during the tag title rematch, should be awesomesauce!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Big E


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*
:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Big E


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

APP COMMERCIALS, BABY!

:mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> COMMERCIAL FOR THE APP :lmao
> 
> Tag title and US title match tonight? :mark::mark:
> 
> Hope Kofi fucks off after this, though. Also hope Bryan/Kane split and Bryan gets dat singles push. Oh, and *shaves his beard* and cuts his hair.


:dazzler How dare you!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


>


Repped


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Plz don't turn heel the G.O.A.T again!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TheWFEffect said:


>


that's awesome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did you know? 

Jesus Christ watches Raw and admits that it is better than going to church.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bryan combed his beard


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Emerald Flow said:


> Anybody see that WWE App ad?
> 
> *WWE App - The new way to watch television* :cole3



I thought that was the Xbox One?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The GOAT is on your screen, folks! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Nearly 7 foot tall?

OH SHIT, LET THAT ONE SLIP.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Big E is going to rule as a face.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

leon79 said:


> I thought that was the Xbox One?



:agree:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan is going to snap


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Ughhhh. . . Soooo many unfresh matches


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Was waiting for a view of the TitanTron from the floor :vince5


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BRET


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRET!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pretty shit acting from Bryan there :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Raiden?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bret Hart, y'all.*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

good gosh, Bret's hair is very white


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Dat POP for bret :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

HITMAN!


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

BRET!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that Bret Hart or an old woman with fraying hair?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bret is looking at this and thinking "Meh, not the best backstage argument. 4/10"


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

4/10


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Shield wins again and Bryan turns heel on Kane!

He is a solid face but an Incredible heel!

*grins*

and hopefully this will start a Kofi heel turn too!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Hart giving that PEP TALK


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

leon79 said:


> I thought that was the Xbox One?


Imagine the partnership between two!(N)


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

He looks old


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dat Bret Hart pop


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

god Bret needs to dye his hair looks so old


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Throw shade, Bret. Throw shade like the closet queen you are.

Then hit on them black Divas like a boss.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I legit laughed out loud when he said "tag team partnership".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry Bret you are no Dr.Shelby!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bret needs to dye his hair. Or just go triple h and cut it all off


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

4/10 for the Bret Hart appearance, saw it coming.

:troll


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bret Hart :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Realistically speaking, Bret Hart would give Team Hell No a 4/10.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hitman.. :lmao. Fuck has he fallen off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, the legend has got A LOT more grey.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bret and GOAT.

:yes


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan with his open mouth :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow.... anybody else think Brett looks fantastic tonight... No slur in his speech, walking great...


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Daniel Bryan completely starstruck lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you thread for telling me Bret was on the screen. I hadn't noticed.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Two G.O.A.Ts together!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

brett didnt answer the question...........


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Bret Hart just gave Daniel Bryan his Hall of Fame ring.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bret Hart was the small guy in his team...and he towers over Bryan.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Bret needs to dye his hair. Or just go triple h and cut it all off


LOL is Bret still friends with Nash?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Bret :lmao

Bret representing dem vanilla midgets! unk3


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Vince must be firing somebody backstage right now, no way does he approve of the "size doesn't matter" philosophy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're so banging.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

He just Kane? 

Eh?


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Huge pop for Bret. LOL at Daniel shoving Kane out of the way.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You're just Kane


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kane been wrestling as long as Bret Hart though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Daniel Bryan just :buried Kane. :lmao


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Kane with DEM sexual moans..

mmhmhmhmhmhmhhmmmm


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Shaddw said:


> He looks old


Being old will do that to you.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm down for Kane turning on Bryan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"And..you..you're just Kane."

Team Hell No still make me laugh! :lol


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

BRET HART. DANIEL BRYAN. BEING CUTE. LOVE FEST. OMG OMG OMG. NOW I KNOW HOW ONE DIRECTION FANS FEEL WHEN HARRY AND LIAM HUG EACH OTHER. YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ouch poor Kane. Kane is going to turn heel tonight now


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Just Kane. LOL


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If all Bret gets is a backstage segment, and doesn't go out to the ring, then fuck off. 

We'll see him though, on the APP. Fucking app.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Burn!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

that fucking wwe app needs to die


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMFAO at the 'vintage micheal cole' sign


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bret and Isaac Yankem in the same segment.
3rd APP mention :cole3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Want to show Bret your appreciation for him? Download the app!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WWE APP. Join us assholes. :cole3


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

We will appreciate Hart on the App :cole3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

See Breat Hart Live on The App :vince


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

wwe app, finally_)


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha Bret's appreciation bumped off the show, onto the app.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I WILL NEVER GET THE APP, NEVER!


I WON'T BREAK!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oooooo!!! Burn!!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AMBROSE TIME!! :mark:


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:dazzler 

Why is Kane always bleeding from his nose...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

"just Kane"

A first ballot hall of famer, and one of the best and consistent wrestlers in WWF history


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Or I can see it on youtube and not on a got damn cell phone. Moron.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING SHIELD!!!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you're just Kane...oh boy..please his penis is bigger then you..just ask any diva


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

TOO MUCH SWAG! 

DAH SHIELD!


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Daniel Bryan's right, though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"just Kane"


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*AMBROSE! or...AMBROOOOSE to some.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

BELIEVE IN DEAN AMBROSE!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Imagine the partnership between two!(N)


Download the WWE APP on the Xbox One and recieve exclusive Call of Duty Dog DLC.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Believe in the Shield!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thunder God








or 
Hitman?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That tag match on Smackdown was awesome.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That pose by Dirty Dean. My ass can't deal.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok let's turn Cesaro face here.. Kofi wins by DQ and Cesaro comes out and destroys all...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did the Shield get a pop just now?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

In before Kane marks get butthurt

Edit: Too late


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I got my lotion and tissues all ready. Time to rub one out. 





No ****


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> :dazzler
> 
> Why is Kane always bleeding from his nose...


I hear the mask is too tight around the nose.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I wonder who's gonna win............


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Funny how I am watching all of the 1998 Raw episodes and its :lmao how Kane is today. Such a shell of himself.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:mark: AmGOAT or GOATbrose :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT APP. Getting a bigger push than Cena did all those years ago. The APP must be a huge "Make a Wish" Foundation wish granter. The APP also must LOVE the US Army. DAT APP DAT PUSH. :vince5 :cena5


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

US/Tag title rematches tonight so they can set up a match at payback no doubt in a 6 man tag.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SHIELD TIME!!


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Tim Legend said:


> :dazzler
> 
> Why is Kane always bleeding from his nose...


It's the makeup they put around his eyes combined with sweat.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Kofi heel turn coming this friday after he loses now!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

who was the first guy to go through the crowd for an entrance on a regular basis?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WTF did this thread turn into? Is this what the Shield does to people? :jaydamn


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> That pose by Dirty Dean. My ass can't deal.


:lmao The Dean Ambrose Effect


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Lok said:


> Thunder God
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

* Dean Ambrose is the only member of The Shield who can afford an undershirt underneath his flak jacket. What a boss.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kofi's entrance on the WWE APP I bet.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So I wonder whether Bryan or Kane will turn heel. One surely will.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shield can't lose-IWC loves them
Cena Can't lose-IWC hates him. 

Yup.
Facts are facts kids.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

leon79 said:


> Download the WWE APP on the Xbox One and recieve exclusive Call of Duty Dog DLC.


Did you hear about the new TNA game? Only 15$ for the six sided ring DLC pack!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

WWE fap










:cole3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Apart from a bit more grey, Bret looks well and sounds well.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

LETS GO KOFI!


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

And this thread has officially turned into Chat =)


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

It's Kane's "make up" under his mask that is dripping from his nose due to sweat.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That isn't blood from under kanes mask, thats either some of the paint around his eyes leaking down or the mask itself dripping color from the hair being wet


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

The King of Harts said:


> It's the makeup they put around his eyes combined with sweat.


Actually, when he's just backstage like that, you know, not doing anything, it's the water from when he wets his hair that does it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

all in all... said:


> who was the first guy to go through the crowd for an entrance on a regular basis?


Sandman maybe?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Shield can't lose-IWC loves them
> Cena Can't lose-IWC hates him.
> 
> Yup.
> Facts are facts kids.


When the Shield has been doing the same thing for a decade, then we'll talk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> That pose by Dirty Dean. My ass can't deal.


:lmao

You must spread more rep...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Kofi's entrance on the WWE APP I bet.


Where it belongs! :vince2


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Haha Bret's appreciation bumped off the show, onto the app.


Which based on my local time is conveniently likely to start at 4:10


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

I wonder if The Shield keeps flashlights, supplies and/or snacks in the ample amount of pockets on their vests and cargo pants..


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> WTF did this thread turn into? Is this what the Shield does to people? :jaydamn


We're all pretty bad with the divas so if the women wanna have fun with The Shield, I say let 'em. Chicks that dig those guys are cool anyways, now if they were slobbing on the stereotypical guys then I'd tell them to STFU.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

stop with all these ratchet ass gifs


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Actually, when he's just backstage like that, you know, not doing anything, it's the water from when he wets his hair that does it.


Forgive me for my inferior intelligence.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow a recap already.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

welcome to WWE Raw chat fellas!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

God damn kofi you're so shit


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Kofi didn't get a jobber entrance?

The fuck?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No fucks give for Kofi. HAHA


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> stop with all these ratchet ass gifs


:vince3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I could watch Kofi vs Ambrose all day to be honest. Love these two working together!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Sandman maybe?


what i was thinking, as well


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Did you know? Curtis is Joe Hennig's middle name.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

The King of Harts said:


> Forgive me for my inferior intelligence.


All is forgiven.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

King...what Is he really this clueless?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Kofi Putyoutosleepston.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Now here is Kofi leaping around like a blue dalmation.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What a pointless man Kofi is.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

We hate kofi sign. LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> That pose by Dirty Dean. My ass can't deal.


Why must you do this to me every week? :lmao
Why??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wait a second, is Kingston Ghanian or Jamaican?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I could watch Kofi vs Ambrose all day to be honest. Love these two working together!


I agree. These two seem to work well.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*So Michael Cole, a match that has already happened is supposed to be the toughest challenge for The Shield.*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone with common sense could tell that Axel was getting his ass kicked and would've lost to an injured HHH if it wasn't for his collapsing and all. What a fucking joke.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lets go Amberose!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Did anyone care for Kofi?

LET'S GO AMBROSE CHANTS!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Let's go Ambrose!"

Music to my ears. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The crowd loves Ambrose


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

my computer is abit shitty but are the crowd chanting lets go ambrose?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

REMATCHES! OF STUFF THAT HAPPENED ONE WEEK AGO!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Can they get someone more interesting than Kofi to feud with Ambrose already?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Some "Let's go Ambrose" chants. This crowd earns points.

And, just 3 minutes into the match, we go to ANOTHER commercial? Damn.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

"Hardest night for the shield so far."


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Opinions about a Wyatt-Christian feud


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is what Lifetime movie abusers are made of.


Why do I still want to bang him? What's wrong with me?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought they were chanting Corey feldmen


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The only legit "Loss" The shield has had was a DQ. 

It's time they lose one. Booking them Super Cena Strong only hurts them in the end. Let them lose to Bryan/Kane and set up a good rematch at the next PPV.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

These two can work - good chemistry


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Hopefully Kofi will turn heel next time like this friday!

I wonder what people's reaction would be if Kofi was revealed as the Leader of the Shield and Daniel Bryan was in on it!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

lovely exchange right there!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Has JBL been there since the show started? I haven't noticed him until now...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Shut up the fuck up Lawler, you're talking to GOATbrose


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Shield can't lose *for less than a year*-IWC loves them
> Cena Can't lose *for over 10 years*-IWC hates him.
> 
> Yup.
> Facts are facts kids.


Fixed the facts, kids.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a sick sequence!!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Download the WWE App to watch the full match now!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, Kofi and Dean just had a freakin' match. Again? Fuck.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Another advert, lol okay.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ambrose reminds me a bit of Ralphie from Sopranos, a little in appearance but also in his evil leader personality


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DAT AMBROSE!

:datass


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A slightly different floor-to-commercial spot.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

lol ads


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Another break already fpalm


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Commercial already?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> I thought they were chanting Corey feldmen


They were. Well, one guy was.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is so fucking awesome.

It's only a matter of time before I get myself an Ambrose sig.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mr. Dean Ambrose is looking good tonight. The White Shirt...clean shaven face, his expression, his eyes, his arms...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ambrose looks like that college dude over there ---->


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

D Bry c/s by Bret...Kofi being no sold again. Lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Raw rolls on on USA." And... Canada? And UK?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Ambrose and Kofi could wrestle every night and I wouldn't get tired of seeing it. Awesome chemistry together.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Flight looks a good film, haven't seen it yet.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

3 minutes between ad breaks, are you fucking kidding me? This company sometimes...


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Who dat Say dey gonna beat dem Shield?*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Opinions about a Wyatt-Christian feud


Could work. Christian could put him over well. They just need to debut wyatt already. He should have debuted before bo Dallas and axel IMO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> I thought they were chanting Corey feldmen


Ambrose looks like an 80s Feldman so they probably were.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> Opinions about a Wyatt-Christian feud


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Flight looks a good film, haven't seen it yet.


It's good imo, I enjoyed it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RAW IS REMATCHES!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I'd get the Viggle app before the WWE App...and I have no clue what the fuck it does.*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> RAW IS REMATCHES!


Tell us how you really feel....On the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

2 MINUTES AND THEN A COMMERCIAL???


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So yeah that Team Hell no segment makes me thing Kane is the one to turn heel.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TNA ad for their PPV in Boston on Raw. 
Send more money...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Punk not advertised on a July 13th live event commercial.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I swear they take more commercials just to make you D/L the App. fpalm


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

They just advertised Ziggler for tomorrows SD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> The only legit "Loss" The shield has had was a DQ.
> 
> It's time they lose one. Booking them Super Cena Strong only hurts them in the end.


Yeah but they shouldn't lose the titles a couple weeks after they won them. Plus when they lose it'll mean something and that's better then the rest of the roster trading wins back and forth and no one ever getting off that treadmill of mediocrity. 



> Ambrose is what Lifetime movie abusers are made of.
> 
> 
> Why do I still want to bang him? What's wrong with me?


You like pale insane scuzzy drug abusers. Nothing wrong with........well ok there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Returning with dat rest hold.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

hazuki said:


> So yeah that Team Hell no segment makes me thing Kane is the one to turn heel.


Me thinks and hopes Bryan will turn heel!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Smarky Smark said:


> Ambrose and Kofi could wrestle every night and I wouldn't get tired of seeing it. Awesome chemistry together.


I'll bet someone said this the first time Ziggler and Kofi wrestled, and well...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HHHGame78 said:


> I swear they take more commercials just to make you D/L the App. fpalm


Just as planned


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

4th mention :cole3
EDIT 5th


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If RAW was a British show they'd be fined by now.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm so glad they went to commercials, I almost got into this match for a sec.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Theres the app again :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

You don't have the WWE App? Well you missed five minutes of the match you sorry sons of bitches.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> I swear they take more commercials just to make you D/L the App. fpalm


:vince4 Hunter! They're on to us! Change of plans!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Who's that Pokemon? 
Download the app :cole1 to find out


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose and Kofi are incapable of having a bad match. Some awesome spots in this match already!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> I'm so glad they went to commercials, I almost got into this match for a sec.


Nothing like a commercial break to kill the momentum of a match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I approve of the boos for Kofi.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if wwe has an app?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Kofis offense is hilarious. He like swings his arms half heartedly and slaps you, looking exhausted to do so afterwards


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Good match so far


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Cole. Yeah, that's the SOS :drake1


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton and Sheamus hanging out, who the fuck cares?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hate this fucking app.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

6 :cole3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"He kicks out at two!" :cole3

"Did he get him..?!" :lawler


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

im calling it right now

Ambrose retains it!

and Shield retains their belts!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Why do I care if Cunt #2 and Orton are watching this?*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't want to know what they think. I can't with this company.:lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Check out Boreton and Sheamus on the WWE App. You can't miss that!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dear wwe no one gives a shit about your app


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They keep cutting the superstars off why?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Sheamus/Orton vs. Shield at Payback


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Do WWE Superstars always stand up to watch a match? Why don't they sit down and relax?


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

I just burst out laughing at the cutting off of the app promos... just so pointless


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Those app interruptions are so stupid!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:lawler What a match happening in the ring!
:cole3 I know King. Lets see what people watching backstage have to say about it!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Leave it to :ambrose to somehow make Kofi's shit offense some what compelling...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE is making Ambrose look like a GIGANTIC jobber in this match. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ohmygod fuck the goddamn WWE app. Fuck it straight to Hell.

...and that is where my John Cena hate has gone, I suppose.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Get Orton & Sheamus out of the fucking way, jeez.

:lol at that Jericho Invented You sign


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Randy and Sheamus having a conversion no person would ever have.

Perfect commerical for the app.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy fucking shit, shut the fuck up cole how many times you going to mention the WWE APP?!?!?!!?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF is wrong with Ambrose tonight? he always sold well, except tonight of course.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

POP FOR AMBEROSE!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JUSTICE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking Ambrose! 

Love that finisher!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Y U so crazy, Dean?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT CLEAN WIN.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kofi sells Ambrose's finisher so well


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I would love Ambrose if he wasn't in the Shield.

Just bring out Swagger so I can have my Angry moment...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Whatever that was Ambrose just did is gonna be a gif by the end of the night. Bam...bam...bam


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Doing work. :clap :ambrose


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:jaydamn Kofi sold that like a champ


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Feel better Kofi


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's killed at least one person in his life.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Surprise surprise and what that on his lips?


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

The headlock driver is such an awesome move.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "He kicks out at two!" :cole3
> 
> "Did he get him..?!" :lawler


:lmao


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Dat headlock driver. Such a sick move.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm I love Ambroses finisher can't wait to use it in future wwe games


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Great US Title Match

Kofi will start his road to a heel turn this friday methinks!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

A solid clean win. WOW!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

What did he scream?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice finisher. A modified DDT?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This disappearing interview shit is really getting on my nerves. Not everyone has a smartphone or Internet WWE. People with smartphones aren't gonba jump on the app because of a fucking interview. All your doing is alienating people.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Even JBL is so sick of WWE's shit that he hardly talks. JUSTICE BTW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Amber just climaxed from Ambrose drooling.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

What is wrong with Ambrose's lips?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Babyface pop for the Shield victory. Kofi, go to the back of the line. Clean victory.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love that shot of Shield holding all the gold! :mark:


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

So do the dumbass Ambrose doubters finally see what we've been so excited about? Dude is a natural.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Other than Kofi and Ziggler, would that finisher look good on anyone else?


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

KOFI ISNT BAD AT ALL...I LIKE HIM.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

GOAT time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Funny how we've (or I) have never ever saw a...frontward DDT.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes The Shield!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Look at Rollins perfectly tied, wet hair. His masculine body...i cant...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Kofi just realized he should roll outta there.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I love how he fully extends his body for the pin. Awesome little detail!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "He kicks out at two!" :cole3
> 
> "Did he get him..?!" :lawler


I know. It's painful to listen to.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

another ad


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Dat bulldog driver is sick. 

But, the shield just aren't heelish enough yet.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

That special is MEAN.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Straight into another match :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Faces: Attacking Heels while they celebrate :vince


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

So many commercials. I mean more than normal. Ridiculous man.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Goddamn too many ad breaks right now.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Believe in the sheild


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ another commercial break.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When did Ambrose get so over with the crowd?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

looks like a tag team title match next


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Shield in back to back matches?

:mark:

After this we can all go to sleep, lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the "THATS GOTTA BE KANE!!" sign.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad to see Reigns is ok.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE GOAT IS NEXT, OH HELL YAWWW! :mark: :yes


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is Fixing to betray Kane and turn heel mwahahaha!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Straight into another match :mark:


You're cute


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

MOAR SHIELD!!


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright we aren't even an Hour into Raw. ANd it has been great so far no question but they've GOT to be holding out for something big for the next two hours.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

What? All of the Shield action up front? I dont have to pay attention to the rest of the show. Yayyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE! sign


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone else wanna post gifs about their sexual reactions to The Shield or are we done now?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

5 app mentions! 

:vince5

I think it kind of stinks that we're missing the first part of this match.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm I love Ambroses finisher can't wait to use it in future wwe games


It's in WWE 13. One of The Miz's signature moves.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> What is wrong with Ambrose's lips?


Meth.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

I wonder how long Daniel Bryan's pubes are..


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RAW IS COMMERCIAL

Seriously it feels like a commercial every 2 minutes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

You gotta realize that they have more commercials now to get people to download WWE App. 

:vince


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> When did Ambrose get so over with the crowd?


Around Mania time. Heard chants for him through out. He easily became the standout guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hypno said:


> Anyone else wanna post gifs about their sexual reactions to The Shield or are we done now?


I've got one more Shield match to go.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Now hold on a minute playa...tag team match

Kane..we were set up for one

Teddy...you're welcome



tag team match on the app?


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Prediction:

Shield retains

GOAT turns heel!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

"Hey guys, be sure to check out the WWE App and see Team Hell No walking around the ring waiting for the Shield!"

:cole3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hypno said:


> Anyone else wanna post gifs about their sexual reactions to The Shield or are we done now?


Well OK.










Now I'm done.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

How long has it been since a tag team or U.S. title match has actually been this interesting?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hypno said:


> Anyone else wanna post gifs about their sexual reactions to The Shield or are we done now?


We're never going to be done. Never.

_Never._


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Of course they retain, titles don't change hands on RAW, especially when the Fotm group holds them.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Not even an Hour into the show and we've gotten a Cena Promo, an Axel/Heyman promo, A really good Ambrose match, a decent Big E vs Del Rio match and a ton of commercials. We still have Fandango and hopefully some Ziggler to look forward to? Were people saying bray wyatt is going to debut?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

On the plus side, looks like Raw's only lasting about an hour and a bit this week, depending on how long this match goes.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Around Mania time. Heard chants for him through out. He easily became the standout guy.


Ambrose's in-ring mannerisms are great.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God I hate fucking rematches


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wtf, RAW returned in the UK and immediately went on a break again lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS/BRYAN :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The App is the antichrist


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling Amber's wouldn't be so.. large. Both in TV size and girth.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth with that fresh bleach job.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

hopefully maybe they expand RAW to 4-6 hours!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I've got one more Shield match to go.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AGGRESSIVE BRYAN!!!!! :yes :yes


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> What? All of the Shield action up front? I dont have to pay attention to the rest of the show. Yayyyyyyy!!!!


Ladies and gentleman, Wrestling fans for you.

Lmfao.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

MoneyInc said:


> Not even an Hour into the show and we've gotten a Cena Promo, an Axel/Heyman promo, A really good Ambrose match, a decent Big E vs Del Rio match and a ton of commercials. We still have Fandango and hopefully some Ziggler to look forward to? Were people saying bray wyatt is going to debut?


Ziggler is still out with the injury. I'd love for wyatt to debut but I don't think it's happening anytime soon unfortunately


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Roman and Seth...I see you!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Awful kicks


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Aggressive Bryan :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dafuq it just cut to an ad break on sky


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

We going to get two heel victories in a row?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The slam? :cole3

Bulldog's powerslam wen


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Wtf, RAW returned in the UK and immediately went on a break again lol.


Confused the hell out of me too!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Good thing about them already having Heyman, and no the Shield and GOAT on is after this match there is no point in watching.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

chrisburr said:


> hopefully maybe they expand RAW to 4-6 hours!


:vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince4 :vince5 I love it


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn I loved that tag team move :mark:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Hart attack. Tribute to the Hitman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More ROLLINS/BRYAN, plz.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


>


Mark Henry?


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


>


What Next? *laughs*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daniel Bryan chants!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bryan chants


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JBL chants :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:mark: Bryan really is over as fuck!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

He's using the elbows. :mark:


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long does that go on for? She could lose a bunch of weight if she continues for the whole show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they chanting JBL again? What was that?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok this thread is getting creepy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT KICK by ROLLINS. :mark:


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

Bryan's too over to not be near the top of the card.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like that injury had no affect on Reigns. He looks great!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Crowd GOING NUTS FOR D Bry...the best in the business


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:reigns DESTROY


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now this is a tag match


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Crowd trying to emulate Jersey, and failing. fpalm


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

DB..is selling jerky now..nice


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lawler really plumbing new depths of stupidity here.

"A very complementary tag team."
"They don't compliment anybody!"


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

leon79 said:


>


Awwww


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I miss Kane, circa 1998


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Lawler really plumbing new depths of stupidity here.
> 
> "A very complementary tag team."
> "They don't compliment anybody!"


...and that's why Sandow and Rhodes are heels. Smart people are the worst!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DB really needs to shave his head and trim his beard.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WWE App for WWE Champion


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Enjoying the match so far


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> I miss Kane, circa 1998


That Kane was awesome. I went as him for halloween 11 or so years ago.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

the freakin app


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for the APP. :cole3


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, PTP.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: PTP!!

finally that damn app was good for something


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Titus :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jesus these listen in app things are worse than app mentions. Cut that shit out


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha JBL marking for clothelines


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Mistaken *swift head turn*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I can never look at Reigns without laughing. No idea why.

Also lol @ WWE App.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BRYAN IS ON FIREEE!!! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Showing the app DURING matches is so retarded.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan needs to be champion again asap!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lets be honest. It is a goat and "just Kane" facing a Ninja & a Werewolf. That is hardly a fair fight.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, I'm actually starting to get pretty pissed off with the WWE App stuff. I was fine with it until tonight, but now it really is getting incredibly repetitive.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Ugh, such a dilemma I love team hell no and shield.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bryan is the fucking man.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

:mark: holy fuck Bryan is so hype i swear.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' corner drop-kick!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit dat suplex!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DB killing dudes. Enjoying this.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

haha the app "memorial day in canada? does seem a bit odd. Do they have their own memorial day in canada? Do they even have veterans" 

holy shit I have a headache now.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Damn Bryan is so over right now!!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson ROH Flashbacks.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat GOAT.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Bryan just did the backdrop driver!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Crowd is hot for Bryan me like


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

HOLY SHIT a fucking german duplex! WTF


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is the MAN, put him in headline matches asap. Most over face on the roster by quite a distance.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah, the weekly Bryan/Rollins bit. This needs to be forever.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Epic RAW and Epic Match so far...

Take that TNA!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

He's got the CROWD ON ATTITUDE ERA MODE..Bryan=GOD


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn check out Bryan. DAT GERMAN

DAT CROWD


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat suplex :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Okay, I'm actually starting to get pretty pissed off with the WWE App stuff. I was fine with it until tonight, but now it really is getting incredibly repetitive.


You were actually fine with it? What are you blind? Deaf?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS and BRYAN have some great chemistry with one another. It's been on display in all these tag matches when they've been in the ring together. SINGLES MATCH NOW, plz.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:dazzler Being the GOAT he is


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan's hot tags are fucking amazing.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Fans are going fucking NUTS for Daniel Bryan!

Push this fucking guy to the moon already! :yes


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Okay, I'm actually starting to get pretty pissed off with the WWE App stuff. I was fine with it until tonight, but now it really is getting incredibly repetitive.


You can Tout your hate :ex:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy fuck, what a German Suplex!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm loving this crowd tonight! (Y)


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

DAT Nazi Suplex


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is on fire again! 

These matches with The Shield have really brought out the very best in him, and that is saying something.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

...Bryan is a fucking star... this reaction is amazing.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is honestly the most over guy in the company. Shits crazy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

These mid-match backstage cutscenes remind me of the old days, ie Fuji, Muraco, Orndorff, etc.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bryan>All


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn Bryan owns Canada


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DB is workrate


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bryan is a fucking *MACHINE*


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Smelling a Daniel bryan heel turn anytime now hehehehe!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: THIS MATCH!!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Super Back Drop!

:yes


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Fucking hell, what a match!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

belly to back super-plex!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

by gawd he killed him! he killed him!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

.....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

What's the over and under on a match ending during a commercial break tonight?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

D-Bry :mark: 

FUCKING COMMERCIALS DIE!!!!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man how do I love Daniel Bryan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Loving this fucking match :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BRYAN IS EPIC TONIGHT! :mark:

Make this man WWE Champion already! :yes


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he just hit him with the "career ender", that's razor ramon's move.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

SHUT THE FUCK UP MICHAEL COLE!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

NOOOO not an ad


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FUCKING COMMERCIAL NOW?????

DA FUCK IS THIS?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr.Boo said:


>


the worlds stongest shield lover..she would break them


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

We need a Bryan/Rollins PPV main event match asap.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's $50. DB/Rollins singles with time, don't care what else is on the card.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hypno said:


> Anyone else wanna post gifs about their sexual reactions to The Shield or are we done now?


No. Oh no sir.

I've got until the Axel match. It's about to be a long ass night.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Great match :clap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What that app mention number 7?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

You cut to a commercial NOW?! Like, really?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I LOVE THIS MATCH. I WANT MOAR


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck it can't hold out any longer 

Downloading you know what...


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

ENTERTAINMENT AND WRAZZLIN!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy shit Bryan is going nuts...we got the elbow strikes, a german suplex, and now a backdrop superplex....what is going on? Is Vince even in charge anymore?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so how long unti lall matches are on the app? 6 months? less?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Bryan's hurt.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

My god Bryan is on fire.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Lets hope for the Third Ring Break in History!*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Is Bryan gonna kill himself to prove he's not the weak link?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Shield having another great match on TV. Because, you know, that's a thing. A very awesome thing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

We really need to find some of the old "Bryan vanilla midget never get over nyahhhhh bring back Kennedy or something" threads. Just to set them on fire.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

great match so far, was annoyed it cut to the commercial when it did, however I refuse to get that damn app


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose - PUSH THEM TO THE FUCKING MOON


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The chants are over not Daniel Bryan :sarcasm..


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Going to break after a Super Belly to Back suplex without showing the nearfall is completely stupid


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> No. Oh no sir.
> 
> I've got until Axel/Cena.


I think Axel/Cena is when you pull out the Human Centipede pics.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

leon79 said:


> Fuck it can't hold out any longer
> 
> Downloading you know what...


DONT DO IT YOU ARE SELLING YOUR SOUL TO :vince5


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This match it's unreal!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Great Match! Oh Seth......









I'm ready for you baby!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Bryan is a singles match they can put on Raw every week and I would never get tired of it. At least not for a very long time.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose - PUSH THEM TO THE FUCKING MOON


AND BEYOND!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> FUCKING COMMERCIAL NOW?????
> 
> DA FUCK IS THIS?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Fuck it can't hold out any longer
> 
> Downloading you know what...


I know how you feel, I couldn't resist the ebony midget porn either.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Both of these Shield matches have been great but I've known these guys were damn near god's since I first saw em. Cutting to commercial after that suplex off the top rope was odd but now we are back!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

So how long before Vince just HAS to turn Bryan heel because someone is insecure :cena3


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

This match is fucking awesome!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS selling DAT German Suplex landing on his HEAD. Rollins is a fucking beast in the ring. Time for him to get that deserved recognition.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't get enough of this match! :mark: Amazing so far! :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> We really need to find some of the old "Bryan vanilla midget never get over nyahhhhh bring back Kennedy or something" threads. Just to set them on fire.


DANIEL BRYAN WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO ROCK A LEATHER VEST-WHITE UNDERSHIRT-BEANIE COMBO LIKE ANDERSON...ER...KENNEDY...KENDERSON SO JUST SHUT YOUR DUMB FACE

:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, stealing DB's move


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

YoungGun_UK said:


> So how long before Vince just HAS to turn Bryan heel because someone is insecure :cena3


:cena3 sold Hardy the drugs.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

JamesK said:


> The chants are over not Daniel Bryan :sarcasm..


His name is over not him


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Were those ROH chants?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Seth :mark:


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*WHO DAT?

WHO DAT?

WHO DAT SAY DEY GUNNA BEAT DEM SHIELD?*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seth Rollins, professional troll.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Just let these two have a WWE singles match already!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS with that Daniel Bryan taunt! I love it. :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wrestling moves? Over as fuck? Someone needs a heel IC Title push :vince


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Surfboard! and a counter!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Knew he was gonna reverse it


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I KNEW HE'D COUNTER IT :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Serious Bryan is the best thing in the WWE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

fucking rollins...that was amazing

heel 101


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SETH ROLLINS AND BRYAN NEED TO HAVE A SINGLES MATCH, LIKE NOW! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Great to see that WWE still has the ability to produce good tag team matches. The tag team division has improved MILES from a few years ago due to Shield and Hell No.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

NexS.E.S said:


> Were those ROH chants?


lol no.

Minimial This Is Awesome chants.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

I would love to see Bryan hit Bret's five moves of doom and put Rollins in the sharpshooter.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't turn Bryan. Seriously.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan is on another level tonight! :bryan2


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

They didn't even call out the fact that Rollins was doing Bryan's move, did they? fpalm


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I love this match. All 4 of these guys are amazing. And Reigns with that ARGH


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like they''re chanting "This is awesome"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

These Bryan/Shield matches are the closest I'll ever get to finding an oasis in a massive, lifeless desert.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emerald Flow said:


> Serious Bryan is the best thing in the WWE


Yes, because the bar is so high right now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesus, why isn't this the ME every week?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Roman Reigns
Arrive.
Scream.
Leave.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just end this.We know the ending.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The hamstring kicks!!!WHAT IS GOING ON WE ARE WATCHING DRAGON


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

This is a PPV match on free television. I'm sold


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> They didn't even call out the fact that Rollins was doing Bryan's move, did they? fpalm


Cole did.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'DAT CLOTHESLINE! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What an exchange between Bryan and Rollins. Not only can they both fly, but now Rollins is showing off some of his technical skills. The guy can do it all.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> They didn't even call out the fact that Rollins was doing Bryan's move, did they? fpalm


surprisingly Cole took the time to look away from the app for a minute to call that fact.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just a glorious troll Seth is. Sigh.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> They didn't even call out the fact that Rollins was doing Bryan's move, did they? fpalm


Yes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Seth trash talk, love it


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

You tell him Seth!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan the weak link


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Roman dear...come to me!


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Bryan will be turning heel any second now!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Cheers to Hell No using the Hart Attack.

Jeers to the announce team not calling it.

HEADS UP THEIR ASSES!

Rollins and Bryan in a singles match. Put 30 minutes on the clock and book that shit NOW.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Some good storytelling in this match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

This match has stolen the show. How is this not the main event?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Rollins has his heel mannerisms down for being a face for the last couple of years.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Jesus, why isn't this the ME every week?


:cena2 :HHH2 :vince2


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

"watch the hair" 

Like 90% of Bryan's head is hair


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man, they're pulling out all the stops tonight. This match is absolutely amazing. PPV Worthy.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This match is so awesome.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Sidewalk slam from Kane coming soon


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I love that move by Rollins with the turnbuckle. Great match so far and loving the itnenisty from Bryan


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Kennedyowns said:


> Cole did.


Thanks. I was away from the computer and didn't hear anything until the end of the sequence.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

This FUCKING match :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with that character work. Love the taunting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> :cena2 :HHH2 :vince2


It's like HHH vs Orton after HBK vs Taker. Crowd is exhausted.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan is on the SAVAGE HULK LEVEL


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Like A Boss said:


> This match has stolen the show. How is this not the main event?


:cena5


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

This match could go on all night and I wouldn't get bored.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is fucking amazing. :yes
They'd be mad to turn him heel


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

un_pretti_er said:


> Sidewalk slam from Kane coming soon


Zing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I CANNOT GET ENOUGH OF THIS! LAST ALL NIGHT PLEASE! OMFG! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Daniel is on fire


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

NOW THATS AWESOMESAUCE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

big boot!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan can bring a tear to my damn eye. Geezus.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

KANE V ROLLINS :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Please get a shave Bryan so they shut the fuck up saying 'Goat' all the time


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lawler just said Flyin Brian. Fuck you.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

leon79 said:


> This match could go on all night and I wouldn't get bored.


This!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I fucking give up if Shield wins.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Stellar PPV quality match. It is imperative that Bryan remain babyface.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

SHIELDDD!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well way to go Kane. That was your fault buddy. Took your eye off the prize.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

JUSTICE


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jesus. That was awesome! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Weird ending to an otherwise very good match.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Great match


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

awesome match. 

Please let Bryan go singles and push him!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Fucking A WWE. Good shit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan is turning heel no doubt now


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Two Shield wins!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Srsly Kane? fpalm


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so why was Kane trying to get Daniel Bryan back to his corner? it never mattered before


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THAT WAS A FRICKIN' AWESOME MATCH! :mark: :mark: :mark:

BRYAN IS ON FIREE TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Amazing fucking match.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Here comes the big fight between Bryan and Kane...heel turn please!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan with a CRAZY BUMP and Rollins killing it as per usual :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

great match!!

D-Bry bossed that whole shit


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kane and DB argue. Match over. Someone's gonna heel turn. 

Fantastic match though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Shield wins fair and square?? Nice...good booking *(Y)


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Thanks. I was away from the computer and didn't hear anything until the end of the sequence.


so you saw it happened and didn't hear him say it right after?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Da Shield!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SP103 said:


> I fucking give up if Shield wins.


I give up. 
Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fabulous ass match.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Eh didn't really like the ending but it makes sense for booking purposes.

HOLY shit the WWE actually making a little sense. Do I see ... storyline development?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't turn Bryan Please...


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome match, ending just a bit flat.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DB heel turn is incoming. Not heading the advice of his partner. 

Another great Shield/Team Hell No Match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't remember the last 4-man tag match that was that good. 

All of your accolades. Give them to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SP103 said:


> I fucking give up if Shield wins.


Sorry about your life, dude.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

TERRIBLE ENDING. WOW. GET A FINISHER.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> I fucking give up if Shield wins.


lol BYE BYE

0 sense for The Shield to lose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

An "Owen Hart Forever" sign
wen

Great match


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

That's a fucking tag team match


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*AND

THE

SHIELD

WINS

AGAIN!*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Should have been a tag team iron man match. :side:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Those two teams are fucking great

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn good match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Not pushing Bryan as a singles guy after Payback is one of the stupidest decisions they can make.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it's cuz it's in calgary. mcmahon knows calgary expects good wrestling, being the home of stampede wrestling, and that's what he gave them with that match.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

match was epic. like many of you said....how is this not ME? 
smh


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

The Shield are so fucking reliable to put on great match after great match.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

SP103 said:


> I give up.
> Fuck you WWE.


Lol if you actually thought they would drop the titles on Raw. Surely Bryan marks wouldnt want him to pick the title back up


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

the Shield!!!!









Ambrose trash talking lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck the rest of the show. Time to watch Housewives.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Reigns face while talkin smack :lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

seth rollins = HBK


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

And so Raw ends, with the Shield standing tall. See ya next week!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Awesome match followed by RECAPS of what you saw an hour ago.*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dammit! I went to skip the recap, then realized I'm watching live fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome fucking match. PPV quality.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

It's been an hour. What did Cena say again? :cole1


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

XxMetsxX said:


> TERRIBLE ENDING. WOW. GET A FINISHER.


:stupid:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We need a Triple Threat TLC match asap.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Best tag team match in years and people bitch because the last 10 seconds were weird? Slap yourselves.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

XxMetsxX said:


> TERRIBLE ENDING. WOW. GET A FINISHER.


Because a knee to the head isn't a legit finisher unk


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SP103 said:


> I give up.
> Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

SP103 said:


> I give up.
> Fuck you WWE.


Why do you give up for this...? This is one of the most horrible reasons anyones ever "given up" on WWE for. Holy shit


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

What an incredible match. The ending could have been better, but this is obviously going to lead to Kane vs. Daniel Bryan and I can live with that.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Bryan shouldn't turn heel - he's one of the only guys on the roster who can be a good face


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> I fucking give up if Shield wins.


Yes let's kill one of the only rising acts they have to a team that needs to break up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why Does. Ryback. Talk. Like This.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena's promo had PG written all over it, it's almost painful to remember what a promo was 15 years ago


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Shield lovers don't get mad but I find them boring because of knowing they're going to win before the even match starts.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Kane turns heel for no reason? He just stopped wrestling and focused on Bryan?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh look at that Bryan is so selfish :cena3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Recapping that first segment. 

Now what came out of that segment? The main event for Payback was made official....couldn't they just tell us that the match was signed? Do they have to show the process of the match being made more than once?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SP103 said:


> I fucking give up if Shield wins.


I can't stand the Shield, believe me, but you gotta admit that was a great match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> seth rollins = HBK


There are some similarities there, I agree.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

25 minute promo coming up next.

:HHH2


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> "Raw rolls on on USA." And... Canada? And UK?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The name of the the channel RAW airs on is USA, genius.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Whatever they do with Bryan....THEY BETTER NOT FUCK IT UP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole busting out with the SERIOUS talk about Triple H


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Fuck the rest of the show. Time to watch Housewives.


My wife and step daugther have been watching that non-stop on Netflix. That narrator voice...is creepy.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Shield and Hell No are making the tag team titles relevant again. That match is a MOTY candidate in my book.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well The Shield retains and now Triple H is up next to talk about about himself


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Recapping that first segment.
> 
> Now what came out of that segment? The main event for Payback was made official....couldn't they just tell us that the match was signed? Do they have to show the process of the match being made more than once?


I know, right?


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

The Shield just keep winning and winning

and all over Credible opponents!

Take that Cryback!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

wrestle_champion said:


> Shield lovers don't get mad but I find them boring because of knowing they're going to win before the even match starts.


Take it you're not an Undertaker fan then? At least not on Wrestlemania day?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Why are the commentators making out that Bryan was somehow at fault, when it was clearly Kane that needlessly stopped focusing on Rollins? Are they really trying to turn Bryan heel? Are they blind, deaf and retarded, can they not see that he's the most over face since CM Punk in 2011, and arguably getting bigger reactions on a more consistent basis than even Punk did? This is some BS.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Whatever they do with Bryan....THEY BETTER NOT FUCK IT UP


Too right! Loving him at the moment, keep this up!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Fuck the rest of the show. Time to watch Housewives.


I'm about to be with ya


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

its a lame finisher..taking out kane with a knee.. lame


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Swaggle just got frosting lick off of him by Nattie...Happy Birthday indeed


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Best tag team match in years and people bitch because the last 10 seconds were weird? Slap yourselves.


You can say the ending was weird and still call it a very good match. Not mutually exclusive.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it was because the Ref would of DQ Bryan for not staying in his corner. That's why Kane was yelling at him.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Bryan is the only face all the people want to cheer for and they're going to turn him heel. I wonder who made that decision?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

x78 said:


> Why are the commentators making out that Bryan was somehow at fault, when it was clearly Kane that needlessly stopped focusing on Rollins? Are they really trying to turn Bryan heel? Are they blind, deaf and retarded, can they not see that he's the most over face since CM Punk in 2011, and arguably getting bigger reactions on a more consistent basis than even Punk did? This is some BS.


He can work a heel well so I won't be worried if they turn him, BUT they should keep him as a face


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

x78 said:


> Why are the commentators making out that Bryan was somehow at fault, when it was clearly Kane that needlessly stopped focusing on Rollins? Are they really trying to turn Bryan heel? Are they blind, deaf and retarded, can they not see that he's the most over face since CM Punk in 2011, and arguably getting bigger reactions on a more consistent basis than even Punk did? This is some BS.


And it's funny because the crowd even booed KANE for not focusing and instead chastising Bryan.

If WWE is smart (lol), they'll keep Bryan face. But knowing WWE, they'll turn him the standard WWE heel -- absolutely justified, but he says "you people," so you know he's the bad guy.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Hm, is it worth trying to make an ice cream run during the 20-25 minute Triple H recap? Better take the APP with me just in case.*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> The name of the the channel RAW airs on is USA, genius.


Well, no shit. I was pointing out the fact that they almost never mention Canada or UK.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

x78 said:


> *Why are the commentators making out that Bryan was somehow at fault*, when it was clearly Kane that needlessly stopped focusing on Rollins? Are they really trying to turn Bryan heel? Are they blind, deaf and retarded, can they not see that he's the most over face since CM Punk in 2011, and arguably getting bigger reactions on a more consistent basis than even Punk did? This is some BS.


because he'll be the heel when they split, and play up being 'insecure' (yes, i know how over he is, and should be a face)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If they turn Bryan heel, I'll have no words. fpalm That match proved how over he is. He works as the Aggressive Face, that was awesome!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So HHH was woozy and still kicked Axel's ass for most of the match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If Bryan turns he won't be booed. Why go against the grain? Turn Kane.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:HHH Im not sure if I should continue to wrestle ...

*6 months later*

:cole1 THE GAME HAS BEATEN CURTIS AXEL!

:HHH2


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If they turn Bryan heel, I'll have no words. fpalm That match proved how over he is. He works as the Aggressive Face, that was awesome!


I actually think Kane will be the one to turn heel.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Calgary crowds are usually good. Not tonight so far. They must be saving all their cheering for Bret Hart Appreciation night. I'm disappointed with my own hometown.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*GIVE HIM AN OSCAR, DAMMIT.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The SERIOUS voices really insult our intelligence.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Trying to get that fucking sympathy pop.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Should have taken some of that five hour energy


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol, the camera shot of that worried fan. What do these plants get, a t-shirt or an 8X10?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it sad that I laughed when he said the only thing he remembered was his entrance?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

SCOTT AMEN :mark: :mark: :mark: 

sexualreaction.gif


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If they turn Bryan heel, I'll have no words. fpalm That match proved how over he is. He works as the Aggressive Face, that was awesome!


Dont get me wrong, he is a Solid Face!

but is an *Incredible* heel!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

HHH didn't member anything. I bet he's happy the WWE recaps things. :vince


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#PrayForTripleH*


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Putting over new talent was too much for Mr. Helmsley.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes HHH is ok yes yes yes. Thank You!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lovely, the Miz out to make our night more "cunt-ier".*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yet Ziggler has the real concussion and no update on him. fpalm


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

YoungGun_UK said:


> :HHH Im not sure if I should continue to wrestle ...
> 
> *6 months later*
> 
> ...


And thank goodness. HHH needs that win back 

At least the HHH update was short.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

From the Shield & Hell No to this bellend. No. No. No. No!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Haters wanted' but you're a face?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

THE CALGARY KID


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ugh....The Jiz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So he'll be back in almost no time? OK. Some of dat Cena selling at work here! It only hurts on the day of!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

And here comes The Miz.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cole3 - "The Miz is gonna do something."

Clear that they've no ideas for Miz.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We came off 2 awesome matches and now the Miz is out.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

The most must see pre show wrestler of all time :vince2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Neither.... NEITHER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Is option D, for him to be off my damn screen?*


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

I just hope that Joke Fandango loses and leaves the WWE, he is a joke!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hahaha, a WWE "vote."


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Miz and the App after Hell No/Shield. Screw you WWE


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Go on the WWE App now and v-*NOBODY GIVES A FUCK*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can we vote to keep miz off my fucking tv


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 get your phones out boys and girls!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The fuck is this shit poll? :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck the App.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I choose D. none


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Are you voting?!' Every week fpalm


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

GUEST RING ANNOUNCER?!?!?!? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes Barrett gets to beat Fandango


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ugh, Miz. Missed the show last week. MIZ MADE BARRETT TAP. Got damn, why do they even keep the C title on him?

Why can't there be a choice asking for Miz to fuck off?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

There missing an important option:

D) off my fucking screen


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope that app burns in hell


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

D) On the next PPV post show.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

another WWE App thing shoved in our faces


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol you have got to be kidding me with this shit.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The Miz fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Announcer is just fine thanks. Just.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's such a senile old fuck :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh cool more ads


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So he'll be back in almost no time? OK. Some of dat Cena selling at work here! It only hurts on the day of!


Plus he didn't do further damage in his match. So all of those shots by Axel = nothing.

How about we make Miz the backstage correspondent. For the Syrian uprising.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Man, Miz hit rock bottom.
*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Guest viewer from the back away from our TV screens.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Can you imagine if Cena and Miz team together for a match? The ring won't be able to contain all of the douche juices.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why was that Miz entrance so damn long?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

no other option for "get off my tv dammit"


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

On WWE Wep app next, what do you want to see? 

a) John Cena
b) Juan Cenuh
c) cena wins lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Shit, I should've been counting how many times they've mentioned the WWE App...probably over 50 times tonight


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

I pick special ref and hope he beats them both up, especially Fandango that joke of a wrestler!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh gee, I wonder what option they want fans to choose....

Because even if they chose Miz to be the guy in the parking lot directing traffic, he'd still be booked to leave both guys laying.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I would vote if you could just send him away.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

These ads either bore me, or make me hungry.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> GUEST RING ANNOUNCER?!?!?!? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


Just fire Cole and Lawler and bring back JR and promote Striker?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

10 app mentions, baby. DAT APP. :datass

Less than 3 percent of the international audience downloads and then votes.

"Gotta get those numbers up. Mention the app more!"

:vince3


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

msi360-20 said:


> :cole3 - "The Miz is gonna do something."
> 
> Clear that they've no ideas for Miz.


Let's hope it stays this way.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I appsolutely want to vote.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bah, so now Barrett's gonna lose to a heel? A bare-knuckle fighter is gonna lose to a dancer? Man, the burials just keep coming. The absolute best I can think could happen is Miz causes a no contest, but yeah... this sucks.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

WWE App Heel Turn - Results are fixed


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't care about any of this.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I wish I could vote for all three. I can hardly contain my excitement. :vince3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

White House Down.

Watch the stripper from Magic Mike and ShaNeyNey from In Living Color save America.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

What do you wanna see via App next

A-Fandango Fired
B-Fandango Released
C-Fandango Cut

Pick your choice now!

GO!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*If Miz is guest commentator, that Mute button will be in full force.*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Ugh, Miz. Missed the show last week. MIZ MADE BARRETT TAP. Got damn, why do they even keep the C title on him?
> 
> Why can't there be a choice asking for Miz to fuck off?


Barrett's a champion? :vince4


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate those GoDaddy adverts


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Can we vote to keep miz off my fucking tv


will be rigged.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> 10 app mentions, baby. DAT APP. :datass
> 
> Less than 3 percent of the international audience downloads and then votes.
> 
> ...


Pushing dat app into the world title scene. :vince


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I wanted to vote but my choice was not applicable.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

federerthegreatest said:


> WWE App Heel Turn - Results are fixed


:WWEAPP : It was fixed Austin! It was fixed all along!!!

:vince5


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

xdryza said:


> Putting over new talent was too much for Mr. Helmsley.


Legit laughed at this post.
He couldn't take the pain.
Needs a gif. of Yoda nearly fainting from SW:Episode 3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So from that tag match...to this.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

OK we get it chrisburr, you think Fandango's a joke. But he's over as hell, so shut up.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Barrett's a champion? :vince4


Stood tall last time (SD, was it?) vs both Miz AND Fandango. Long time coming too :


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm appalled by all of this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"We know you voted" :lawler

I didn't vote


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*FIRE FANDANGO!*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done WWE, the fuck did you think they would vote for?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What a suprise.*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What a :russo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's obvious Trips made this match while he was still "woozy". Nobody wants to see these two wrestle


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Big fucking surprise. Just as the script says...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, I voted for guest ring announcer. Looks like I didn't hit refresh enough. Better luck next time.

:cole3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Option D) Coral punking his ass out on national television for the 100th time.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol Barrett's music is god awful


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Miz should be a guest in the employment line.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Time for the bloody champ to give out a lesson.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat theme :lmao :fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

silence for Barrett


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Great reaction for Barrett, wow


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Barrett's theme has grown on me so much. :mark:

I actually love it!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Barrett's theme sucks


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I had no idea Wade was the IC Champ


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I like Wade ... but nobody gives two fucks about you dude.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

GOD SAVE MY QUEEN.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I thought he would go on commentating.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So I guess Way Barrah isn't part of Fight Club anymore?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Barrett tries too hard.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Barret with dat poppy :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

What King was really looking at.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh Barrett...how you've fallen


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bearodactyl said:


> Stood tall last time (SD, was it?) vs both Miz AND Fandango. Long time coming too :


True. I did like the fact that he won a match. Just wish he would be featured more. I like his new theme. It grew on me. 

Also wish they would figure out what to do with Miz.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

You know, he still would have gotten voted Referee even if there was one Option for making it a Three Way Match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Finally a good theme for Barret :mark:

Sounded like Tazz's for a brief moment.*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel bad for Barrett, he came out to complete silence.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

So it appears this match will suck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wade Barrett.

50 different themes. Same result.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Insulting to see him carry the IC belt.
He got less of a pop than Del Rio. I thought that'd be impossible.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

New theme for Barrett. I probably like this one best. 

I guess Barrett's punishment for getting that awesome pop the night after Mania is not winning again. Ever.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*FandanGOAT time*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Barrett's theme sucks


Again.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I like Wade's new theme. 

Inb4 Miz attacks either Barrett or Fandango.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanDaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanGooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! 

Da Da Da Da Da Da Da Da!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

WHAT A CRAZY RANDOM HAPPENSTANCE GUEST REFEREE TAYLORSWIFTSHOCKFACE.GIF

I have writing to do, so I'm tapping out. Later, nerds.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

As long as Fandango loses/gets beat up/gets screwed in his match

I am Fine!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz.... Fandango.... Barrett?

Think I'll just mute this and finish this 06 Smackdown show I've been putting on for the past couple of hours.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

summer raeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

another theme song... :lol


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Complete lack of reaction for Wade. Damn.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

El Barto said:


> What King was really looking at.


*She's WAY too old for Lawler' taste.*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

They're still doing this?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Summer Rae <3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Barrett is such trash :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't with this bitch.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

So is fandango a face?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I still hum his theme every time I can't help it


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Absolute silence for the IC champion.. How awful..


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Summer Rae :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So this is a heel vs heel match?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Summer rae is damn gorgeous man


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

complete lack of anything in this match


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Every entrance music Wade Barrett gets is worse than the last. He had a positively brilliant one and now
he's on Entrance Music Number 47 and it is dreadful.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Fuck Summer is hot. Tell me Fandango's tapping that shit on the road...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why does Summer try to steal the spotlight instead of complementing Fandango?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

When is bitchface coming back?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They really need to go back to the old girl. Summer Rae is clearly not a professional dancer.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Complete lack of reaction for Wade. Damn.


He's always been a generic heel with terrible booking. Why would the crowd care about him?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

El Barto said:


> What King was really looking at.


Of course :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

First Heel vs Heel match in God knows how long


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just berried this Wade. TY.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

summer rae oh lawd


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Fandango gimmick will not see 2014

:cole3 and :lawler just casually stereotyping (and insulting) Canucks with "eh". fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we just get to Miz attacking both dudes and end this now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She doesn't help this gimmick at all.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Hopefully Chris Jericho will interfere!*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lawler, shut the fuck up. Please!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I want to sniff a fart out of Summers bum


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kelly Kelly is better in this role... I'm glad she came back.*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Swear to god I thought Summer Rae was topless for a moment.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shame about the face Summer


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

WWE App was trending? what the fuck?!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I will never understand how someone so terrible can be allowed to have a live mic. Please GTFO King.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I love that the Score shows RAW live now so I can keep up with these threads.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Xevoz said:


> First Heel vs Heel match in God knows how long


2 weeks.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh shit the WWE App is trending worldwide. WWE mixing best of both worlds here.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

What's up with JBL and Lawler constantly making comments about a girl half their age? It's annoying already


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what is this


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Noooooooo!

WWE APP IS TRENDING!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*WWE APP TRENDING WORLDWIDE!


"I did it Linda! :vince5"*


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

The App is trending?!?!

KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE apps is now trending. Keep up the brainwashing guys.

:vince5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

WWE does not appreciate the irony of the App trending worldwide :lol


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Jerry needs to be fired.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That long ass entrance got annoying after the first few times


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> When is bitchface coming back?


Never.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Why is Miz such a douchebag smug face??


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Please Miz, tuck that shirt in.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*"At times like this I wish I was a wrestling ring."* :lawler

Oh King, I'll be just as nasty as you when I'm your age so I feel ya.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

No more hair curl Fandango?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

It's not in the current 'Trents' List on TWITTER


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Go back to End of Days, dammit! :vince4


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so the fandango/jericho feud is done


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

As long as Fandango gets beat up i am fine and hoping Y2J interferes!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Normally I don't condone fans jumping the rail, but if someone happened to get over and just tag Miz a few times, I wouldn't think ill of them.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE App trending twice in three weeks :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

yes the crowd is Fandango-ing during this match, thank you Canada


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

hum his music!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Swear to god I thought Summer Rae was topless for a moment.


Her top blended in with the entrance junk they had in the background


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> The Fandango gimmick will not see 2014
> 
> :cole3 and :lawler just casually stereotyping (and insulting) Canucks with "eh". fpalm


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Cyon said:


> Swear to god I thought Summer Rae was topless for a moment.


Nearly saw your first ever booby did you?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Atta boy Wade, shove that pre-show douchebag.

And then....fuck you Miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

123bigdave said:


> Why is Miz such a douchebag smug face??


Because he's a smug douchebag.

Like that. An utter cunt.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Called it


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Have they turned the faces into heels purely because heels get cheered?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck you Miz. Fuck you hard with a cactus.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was quick...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Well....it's over....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Miz looks like such a MAIN EVENT GUY in that shirt.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wade :berried
Needs to work out with Triple H more.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Theres your Intercontinental champion losing for the millionth time in a row


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Botch out the ass.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

What the FUCK!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Word. Keep it brief.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What is happening?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So Dango gets an IC title match then?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol what a clown


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jesus Fucking Christ. I hate Miz. I WISH HE WOULD DIE. I'm sorry but I hate him THAT much. What a waste of a match


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Summer Rae with that first main roster win!! LOL


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I really didn't see that coming.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fandango just got buried by Summer Rae!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Wade Barrett has his partner abandon him last week and in his quest for revenge, the referee helps Fandango win. How is Barrett not the face?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my God. This shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that happened.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Good show Miz, good show.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> He's always been a generic heel with terrible booking. Why would the crowd care about him?


Yeah I know. Just the new music really makes it easier to hear... or not hear the crowd.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

FANDANGO WINS :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait. Why the fuck did Summer take a bump?

Fuck physics.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*FANDANGO WON? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Miz, the most must see cunt on WWE television.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking Miz fpalm

Bring Bryan and the Shield back out.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer Rae sold someone else getting kicked :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And yet MIZ is a face?? B A Bully! :vince5


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Miz is Awesome!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I like Barrett's theme. It's got a memorable opening hook and that's all that matters. All rock and Austin's themes were awesome opening hooks and random guitar riffs.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Its not often you see Miz bury 2 other guys in one segment


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ. I hate Miz. I WISH HE WOULD DIE. I'm sorry but I hate him THAT much. What a waste of a match


Lol. u mad


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ. I hate Miz. *I WISH HE WOULD DIE*. I'm sorry but I hate him THAT much. What a waste of a match


Kayfabe or what......


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: HBK!!!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

DAT BEARD


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Axel looked like Will Ferrell in that picture.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LOOK AT HBK'S BEARD


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DAT beard


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

so a simple kick to the head keeps fandango down for a three count??????????


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

WTF......


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

HBK with that GOAT beard???


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae just beat the man who beat the first ever undisputed champion and the current intercontinental champion she's going places.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

The wwe app trending on twitter... 

That's the equivalent of when the machines became self aware in the terminator movies... 

It's the beginning of the end for sure


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

"Grizzly" HBK


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

HBK :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*HBK? :mark:*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Random HBK sighting. :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Holy shit the GOAT


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where did HBK come from?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

HBK's beard :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Fucking Miz fpalm
> 
> Bring Bryan and the Shield back out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HBK looking for a guest Duck Dynasty role.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HBK with that homeless beard.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

HEARTBREAK KID!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Summer


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

HBK THE FUCKING GOAT

ICON

LEGEND

I CANT DEJEFBIUWFIEURFBBG


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

HBK growing The Chuck Norris Beard?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Look there's a talented wrestler...and Cena.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy shit it's HBK



















































In CANADA!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay... so really, when was the last time Barrett won a match? Can't even beat another heel, let alone a face.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

WTF is Shawn doing there lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena doesn't deserve to be near hbk. If only it were the 90s hbk would have cena completely buried


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

HBK :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HBK looking like he's trying to join Duck Dynasty


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

chrisburr, shut up already! Quit turning the font up to 75 to try and stand out!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Holy shit HBK looks awful with a beard.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That beard


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

For a second I thought HBK was Cody Deaner.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Shawn looks like he has been lost in the wild for a few years.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You Screwed Bret Chants


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat beard.

It can't top this beauty, though.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

NexS.E.S said:


> Lol. u mad


Wow that's mature. Granted I over-reacted, but you get the point.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*FANDANGO MUST GO!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Shawn with a beard is... kinda hot


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Summer was supposed to land on Fandango but didn't. She repositioned and got a pinfall victory!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

You fucked Bret!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:lmao 

Are they trying to get Cena booed? Let's do a segment with HBK in Canada - GENIUS! :vince3


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Isn't John Boy also now a 13 time Champion?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Shawn was clearly high, he fell off the wagon.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Gamblor said:


> Okay... so really, when was the last time Barrett won a match? Can't even beat another heel, let alone a face.


Last Friday.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper97 just had an orgasm :hbk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HBK








or skinner?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Where did that beard come from?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I thought HBK was a wanted man in Canada? :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Axel defeated HHH? Not the match I saw. What I saw last was a No Contest. 

See I knew it. He looked like a bitch up against HHH last week, so they are going to push him through lies. They are going to say they booked him the way he should have been booked in his first night, and expect us to forget what actually happened. 

Also, Shawn...the hell?!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Summer Rae for IC push. 

Ooh Shawn Michaels :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Last Friday.


He lost by DQ.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> Last Friday.


He lost by DQ


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cena doesn't deserve to be near hbk. If only it were the 90s hbk would have cena completely buried


sucks for you thats it 2013. get with the decade.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You Screwed Bret chants. Like Ray J, they are living in the past.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Dat beard.
> 
> It can't top this beauty, though.


:yum:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Isn't John Boy also now a 13 time Champion?


*But he's an underdog! :cole3*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#MarkForShawnMichaelsBeard*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I would be the happiest man in the world if HBK came out and cut a heel promo in canada for old times sake, Hitman comes out and they brawl


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> ShowStopper97 just had an orgasm :hbk


I changed the fucking channel! What happened??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing can top HBK trolling Canada for a good 15 minutes back in 2005. A thing of beauty.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Summer Rae for IC push.
> 
> Ooh Shawn Michaels :mark:


She's more credible then the guy holding it now. Why not?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pronk25 said:


> sucks for you thats it 2013. get with the decade.


It was merely a statement not a cry for the attitude era to return. No need to be a prick


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tune into the all new Joy of Painting show starring shaun micheals


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TONS OF FAT!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I changed the fucking channel! What happened??


WHATTTTTT

HBK was backstage with Cena for about 30 seconds. YOU MISSED THE GOAT


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fuuck me. i tuned in right in time to "get funky" 

ugg


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I changed the fucking channel! What happened??


HBK talked to SuperCena backstage


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

And we're back, and.............fucking Hell.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*It's Team "Who Gives A Funk?!"*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

oh it's piss break time


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Khali please get out of the ring


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I changed the fucking channel! What happened??


smh at you.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

YAY!

TONS OF FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNK!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god stop this now. Fuck.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

PG hour in da houze!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Oh what fresh fucking hell is this?*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Khali dancing > Life itself.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Look at all those colors in the ring right now.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh God not this shit. 1st hour was so good. 2nd hour will be shit. Hopefully Wyatt can save Raw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tons of Funk and Khali vs 3MB.

Toilet break time.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The worst set of in ring talent (minus Drew) ever


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What happened to Michael Cole and "THERE'S THE LITTLE BASTARD!"


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

ohh my gosh!what a load of shit


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Holy shit even the Job Squad showed up for Raw tonight.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Time to change the channel..


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

McIntyre summing up Tons of Funk nicely.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh for fuck sake.

Sandwich time.*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Nooo The Great Khali with Tons of Funks whats worse is that they have a match against 3MB


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks WWE. I was wondering why this match was happening...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Dat beard.
> 
> It can't top this beauty, though.


Surely this is the cue to post the Playgirl pics. :ali


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

A ring full of jobbers, freaks and no-talented hacks. Ciggie and piss break.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

jeez it's like i'm watching a jobber demonstration right now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Between the Funkadactyls and Natalie, that is a lot of fine ass material right there.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

All that wasted cake...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Natties pretty cute now and I used to think she was ugly.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"The only good thing about this is.... THE GIRLS!" Drew, my *****! :jay2


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

Is this...a match that is actually happening??!?!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

God it's going to be great when RAW drops below 2.5.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nattie and the 2 dancers would beat 3MB


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> WHATTTTTT
> 
> HBK was backstage with Cena for about 30 seconds. YOU MISSED THE GOAT


That's what I get for getting fucking bored with the Miz nonsense. Didn't know the GOAT was going to make an appearance. FUCK. Will have to check it on Youtube later.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Naomi plz


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Get ready this is going to be stupid


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Gettem Tons of Funk and Khali!

Destroy those jokes the 3 Man Bandaid!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swoggle is employed just to get abused. I can live with that.

Midget jokes. Be a Star. Midgets don't watch WWE so they won't get offended.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I may grab the app just to see the Bret Appreciation stuff, especially since Shawn's there. 

Unless it costs money, then hell now.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fuck yo appreciation night, Bret. :hbk2


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was the most entertaining thing Drew McIntyre has ever done, seriously.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

God why do they let that ********* wrestle.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Inb4 the secret admirer is Sweet T for no fucking reason.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW, they seriously don't have anything better than this for the 2nd hour main event?!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I've never seen that move before :lmao.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

and there went Khali;s entire moveset :lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The commentators don't even give a fuck about this match.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey. Albert looks a lot less fat than he did before.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I just want to see Naomi ass


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh man what the hell am I seeing, surely they can come up with something better than this filler


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> God why do they let that ********* wrestle.


Which one?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Great Khali should stay out of the ring and just speak randomly every now and then.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Everyone change the channel


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

This match is the pro wrestling industry passing a kidney stone.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Khali walks like he is on stilts. How bad must his knees be? Why is he still here?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the hell happened to Drew?

Tiffany happened.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> Inb4 the secret admirer is Sweet T for no fucking reason.


But he's a total sweetie.

:hayden3


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

This belongs on superstars not Raw.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Everyone change the channel


PM me when the match is over


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I changed the fucking channel! What happened??


Please tell me this isn't real life. Worst timing ever if true.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I wonder if 3Mb will ever win again.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Slater underrated worker, imo


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *The commentators don't even give a fuck about this match.*


Can you blame them?


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

i miss adam edge copeland.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brodus - "We goin' hard baby."

Only thing hard is this match to watch.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

GO TONS OF FUNK AND KHALI GO GETTEM!

TONS OF FUNK = TRUE MONSTERS

THEY DONT RUN FROM A FIGHT NOR ARE THEY COWARDS!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's over in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know anymore. I blame Tiffany for this.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Pure garbage.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Hey. Albert looks a lot less fat than he did before.


Black'll do that to you.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*STOP THIS FUCKERY.*


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm flipping to Adult Swim until this is over, ahh King of the Hill.

Dale Gribble has better Mic skills then 90% of the roster.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Why?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

When I go to RAW in a few weeks I hope these lames aren't there


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Well that's one way to kill a hot crowd


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Albert heel turn from this


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Noooooooooooooo Dont let him sing


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oh no, don't give Khali the mic


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Shit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they're only giving a fuck about her birthday because of a reality show.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

HEADPHONES! Where are they! too late....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Natalya 
*
OH FUCK THIS!!!!....*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh god..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Thabk God its over.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> But he's a total sweetie.
> 
> :hayden3


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

fpalm ok this is happening lmfao

Happy bday Nattie


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Anytime I see Natalya, I just imagine dollar signs on her eyes.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Jesus fucking Christ. :lol


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow. This is a painful birthday celebration.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh this big fkn' Goof :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

How can Vince or Creative write this shit?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:StephenA


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bret must be back there shaking his head at this shit.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

I kind of want the Shield to come and just take everyone out of the ring.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh for fuck sake


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nattie can thank Bret.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Khali moves like hes in a stop motion movie 24/7


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

better than Bieber


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cameraman! Get back to that close up of Naomi's ass! :ass:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Get off my TV.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

This is the guy that beat Undertaker clean in 5 minutes.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Happy barbday to you Natalya.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So it's about that time for me to log off, turn off the computer, and go drink some bleach.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Natalya is a far nicer person than I am fpalm


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Is this the Gong show?
Somebody call my mama!


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

AWESOME SEGMENT AND MATCH!

TONS OF FUNK = MOST UNDERRATED AND OVERLOOKED TEAM IN WRESTLING!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wut?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The most significant thing Natalya has done since The Hart Dynasty.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol why....Nattie deserved better.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

atleast alicia fox didn't wish her a fooxxxxxxaaaay birthday


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Happy Barfday!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sign in the crowd: "Owen Hart Forever". Awesome.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nattie is a stunner. I should've moved to Canada with my ex


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What a fucking wonderful birthday for Nattie. Tha fuck


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. Much like this segment, I got nothing.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

He gives it a 4/10


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it's trying to communicate. What should we do?


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

That was just a screen full of vomit


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman on the Highlight Reel NEXT


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Lesnar or more likely Curtis Axel to try and attack Bret Hart at the end of the show when CM Punk comes to the rescue??? CM Punk vs Curtis Axel at Payback...

hmmm if no one has called this first, I will be the first to do so... :|


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*What the f.. was that... I... I...








*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay, now that's something worth watching. Too bad it'll be wasted talking about Curtis Axel.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Seriously they could of cut out that entire Tons of Funk/3MB match and put the Bret Hart appreciation on the show itself.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JERICHO. :mark:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Nattie is so cute.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HEYMAN ON THE HIGHLIGHT REEL.

HEYMAN AND JERICHO FOLKS, GET READY! :mark:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Get on the WWE app Natalya. Go on, treat yourself.

:cole3


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Khali should NEVER be given a mic EVER again!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Segment of the year coming up


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Was what we just watched part of the Three Stages of Hell?*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, she got acknowledged on live tv, in the homecountry, on her birthday. Good for her I say!


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

I give it a 10/10

Hopefully Jericho will destroy Heyman next on the highlight Reel!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

wen FOREVER


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn I want some pizza now :yum:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I had the auditory equivalent of:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Highlight Reel up next! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Everyone change the channel


Kept it on to see Nattie :yum:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Okay, now that's something worth watching. Too bad it'll be wasted talking about Curtis Axel.


Building for the future bruh. Have an open mind


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

this made me do a sad lol

Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 3m 
I hope this tweet gets on #RAW


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

It was less awkward than that girl singing Happy Birthday to The Rock 2 years ago


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


> Black'll do that to you.


are you suggesting he's burned a lot of calories banging those cheerleaders?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:heyman :mark:

this should be good


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> this made me do a sad lol
> 
> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 3m
> I hope this tweet gets on #RAW


Should I feel bad?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

The Brown Horatio said:


>


That's the first thing I thought & thank God I only seen the last minute of it.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> this made me do a sad lol
> 
> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 3m
> I hope this tweet gets on #RAW


Yeah...poor guy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cameraman! Get back to that close up of Naomi's ass! :ass:


I only saw for a split second. I didn't fap in time for it.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ruckus said:


> Get on the WWE app Natalya. Go on, treat yourself.
> 
> :cole3


----------



## jackiechan (May 28, 2013)

Great Khali singing happy birthday or Hornswoggle getting caked. Dunno which has been the best moment of Raw so far.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

all in all... said:


> are you suggesting he's burned a lot of calories banging those cheerleaders?


Maybe....:troll


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

STFU John this isn't about you


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank God for Cena. Ugh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy shit, this song going with the memorial day video. REMINDS ME OF WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

The obligatory please-like-Cena promo. 

Fuck that fake marine.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Look everyone. Look at how great John Cena is! :vince2*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

John Cena doing the voiceover. The fake marine.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Here it is guys. The cena video package


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Is WWE actually expecting Canadians to cheer USA MEMORIAL DAY stuff, especially with Cena narrating it?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> STFU John this isn't about you


:cena4 It's always about me!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

still dont understand why any of this is WWE's business...


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

HOPEFULLY JEFF HARDY SURPRISES US WITH A RETURN TONIGHT TO WWE!

AND RVD TO RETURN TONIGHT!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

More war propaganda.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The brave wrestling fans who survive RAW each and every week. Let's pause in silence.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Man WWE takes this "Armed Forces are GODS" praise too far sometimes. It's Memorial Day in the States, not Canada.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cena the fake marine.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho!!!!!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

What? No Revolutionary war or civil war, or 1812? WTF!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

There's no way the fans can boo him after that.

:vince5


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Jericho. Please make this show decent again.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Highlight reel time! Let's see how this Heyman segments goes.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Shield, Team Hell No and Jericho for 3 hours, the ratings would be better than they are now.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I took Seven.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Time for jericho to start a program with Curtis Axel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how they make it look like nobody cares about these causes as much as Cena does.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"One of the most ardent supporters" of the troops. We fucking get it.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Wooo got to love John "the marine" Cena.....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Y222JJJJ BABBABYYY!!!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate cena


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Fuck off John Cena. You think your the only one?! 

Yes I know it's the face of WWE before anyone moans at me.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

♫ _America, Fuck yeah...._ ♫


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> John Cena doing the voiceover. The fake marine.


"gotta make golden boy look like a golden boy" :vince2


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The best in the world*!

*at what he does


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate how the WWE acts like Cena is the only person who cares about the troops.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The end of the world as you know it 
:heyman


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

troglodyte I love you Canada :lol


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> Jericho. Please make this show decent again.


and beat up Paul Heyman the Walrus


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So was "I took 7" my stream or the show?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> What? No Revolutionary war or civil war, or 1812? WTF!


Don't forget Spanish-American/WWI. Let us pray. :cena4


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn Jericho, those are some skinny jeans.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Deptford said:


> still dont understand why any of this is WWE's business...


Clearly they need to steer clear of it. I can't BELIEVE they showed caskets in between video of living soldiers serving.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, and can they quit calling Heyman a "walrus"? That was barely funny the first time Rock (or whoever) said it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Paul Hayman and Jericho? this should be really good.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jericho on the mic in Calgary. With Heyman. Everyone needs to shut up for the next few minutes and WATCH DIS SHIT!


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Oh, and can they quit calling Heyman a "walrus"? That was barely funny the first time Rock (or whoever) said it.


It is funny he IS a Walrus!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I still find it funny that on Memorial Day they are in Canada.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I kinda wish we'd get a Brock-Jericho mini feud.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

JeriGOAT knows how to liven up the crowd.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So what's the total on the app mentions now?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Miz take notes.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Heyman needs his own music lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn I want that jacket


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> "One of the most ardent supporters" of the troops. We fucking get it.


They make it sound like Cena is the only one who cares.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Oh, and can they quit calling Heyman a "walrus"? That was barely funny the first time Rock (or whoever) said it.


It was Miz, Rock called him Twinkie Tits


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Deptford said:


> Heyman needs his own music lol


EC-DUB Theme


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jericho and Heyman in the same ring.

This is magical! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cole3 with his mention of the list of WWE's Greatest managers
A list with NO Jim Cornette :cornette


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry, Bobby Heenan is the best manager of all time King. Lou is close 2nd.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

kakashi101 said:


> It was Miz, Rock called him Twinkie Tits


Rock called him walrus also


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> So what's the total on the app mentions now?


I'm on 15, not counting television commercials for the WWE app.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

WALRUS! WALRUS! WALRUS! WALRUS! WALRUS!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

El Barto said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Great talent!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

WWE misses no opportunity to exploit the troops, sick children, and charity to try and put Cena over.. really disgusting, they make it out like rest of the roster isn't allowed to care or do anything good, only Cena can.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jericho saying what things Heyman has been called over the years. He forgetting himself from Invasion 2001. Paul Heyman is "a stout, rotund, fat, jelly-belly."

Don't ask how I remember it!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

JeriGOAT. :clap


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

El Barto said:


>


Oh shit :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Waived his fee? :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> WWE misses no opportunity to exploit the troops, sick children, and charity to try and put Cena over.. really disgusting, they make it out like rest of the roster isn't allowed to care or do anything good, only Cena can.


Been that way for a while. Its fucked up


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Get in line, Jericho.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Pauly E better pay up cuz


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

broing chants for heyman wtf


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> I'm on 15, not counting television commercials for the WWE app.


:no: Too damn much.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

El Barto said:


>


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jericho vs Punk feud again


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*BRRRRRRRRRRROCKK*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lesnar vs Jericho feud? :mark:

EDIT: Ah, fuck this.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*OH SNAP, Jericho/Lesnar? :mark:*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love the way Paul says Lesnar's name. Just...awesome!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

CM PUNK! :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Brrrrrock Lesnarrrrrrrr


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Love how Heyman just suddenly shouts BROCK LESNAR :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn Heyman just brightened up at getting to talk about BRRROOOCK LEEEESNAR.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

CM Punk to return please!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BARAWWWKKKKK LESSSSNARRRRRR!!!


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

CLASSIC JERICHO!

GETTEM CHRIS!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO Paul always has orgasms for Brock.

I knew it'd be Punk. AWESOME


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Y2J Punk :mark:


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *BRRRRRRRRRRROCKK*


OBAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

CM Punk is overrated garbage, fuck him


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

El Barto said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

CM PUNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

unk5


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

PUNK MENTION! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I MISS PUNK.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

6 weeks? Has barely felt like 2 weeks.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh, PUNK!? YESS :mark:*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

PUNK SIGHTING!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Punk/Jericho again?

Meh, why not.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CM PUNK!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM Punk needs to come back ASAP


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

IS HE COMING BACK ALREADY??


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh hey month old Punk.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


>


LMAO


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Its felt like ages since punk was on the show


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

This is gonna get Explosive in a few!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well this segment took an unexpected turn...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> CM Punk is overrated garbage, fuck him


You must be fucking kidding me?! Do you even listen to him talk on mic?!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Punk's return can't come any sooner.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love Heyman but I don't need a giant HD close-up of Heyman's every pore.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His favorite suit. :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Heyman :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol, "Walrus" chants


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

He's a fucking genius.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

An entertaining highlight reel for a change.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Hopefully this will start the Buildup for Punk v Lesnar!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyman :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*That cheap heat. :lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HEYMAN HEAT!! :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> CM Punk is overrated garbage, fuck him


Brace yourself, the smarks are coming.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao WOAH FUCKING WOAH


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, Jericho.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Paul Heyman small dig at Bret Hart. Love it. Good stuff.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

"He didn't have to say stuff like best there is, best there was, best there ever will be".... no he just said "Best in the world".... lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Blah blah blah. Bleh


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

At least Jericho didn't overdue it


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Heyman :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Another Punk vs Jericho feud? Hmmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Another CM Punk vs Chris Jericho feud? YES PLEASE. :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sure punk is probably watching the Blackhawks game


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

they are arguing about a guy that isnt around


this is boring


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

OH SHIT PUNK/JERICHO

FUCK YES.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

VEE-HEM-ENT-LY


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Hopefully Punk will turn on Heyman soon!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jericho vs Punk. Crackhead sister on a pole match.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Jericho vs Punk at Payback?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Another CM Punk vs Chris Jericho feud? YES PLEASE. :mark:


*Seconded. One of the best feuds recently.*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Punk Jericho at Payback :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho is ready to job to Punk again for another year in a row.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ve·he·ment (v-mnt)
adj.
1. Characterized by forcefulness of expression or intensity of emotion or conviction; fervid: a vehement denial. See Synonyms at intense.
2. Marked by or full of vigor or energy; strong: a vehement storm.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

preach paul preach


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM Punk vs Chris Jericho better not be better than the last one


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ugh, we already did Jericho being a bad wrestler to try to push Punk


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jericho said subsequent and petulant.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So Punk vs Jericho again?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, there's one match at Payback I'll find interesting.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Jericho is so derp. He's still a god though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

not this same gimmick for the feud again though


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Jericho-Punk rematch upcoming? :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punk vs Jericho feud but with Jericho as the face this time.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Randy ORTON
RKO
MY
BROTHER​
:lol


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Plz don't make Jericho job to that idiot, I fucking hate CM Cunt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully they'll pretend like their last feud never happened.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So what's the point of this? Is Jericho supposed to feud with Punk next?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

#RAWisjerichosjacket


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Punk v Jericho feud?

Expect Lesnar to get involved as well!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Love that twitter trend...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

1999: :vince2 "I don't think our scripting is sophisticated enough, we NEED to hire Hollywood writers to increase the intelligence level of the dialogue that our performers divulge"

2013: :jericho "BLAH BLAH BLUH BLUH BLUH BLUH BLUH BLAH BLUH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLUH BLAH BLUH BLUH BLAH"


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Punk is returning soon? :mark::mark: Against Jericho? :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

OMG, WM28 rematch at Payback? Hell Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk already beat you twice, go away.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jericho/Punk at Payback? Perfect "getting the cobwebs out" match for Punk's return.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Dammit Jericho, now I have to order Payback to watch you and Punk


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

can't we just recognize the real best in the world right now? :bryan


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jericho looks high.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Punk v Jericho? I like.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I sense a different Punk returning.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

OMFG YESSSSS, OMFG, PAYBACK WILL BE AWESOME IF JERICHO VS PUNK IS ON IT! :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk vs Jericho eh?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Murph said:


> 1999: :vince2 "I don't think our scripting is sophisticated enough, we NEED to hire Hollywood writers to increase the intelligence level of the dialogue that our performers divulge"
> 
> 2013: :jericho "BLAH BLAH BLUH BLUH BLUH BLUH BLUH BLAH BLUH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLUH BLAH BLUH BLUH BLAH"


Holy shit! There's a Jericho smiley?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho/Punk!!! One more time?

:mark: Yes please.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk vs. Jericho but this time the roles are reversed? I'm down!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

FFS. Stealing catchphrases from comic books now.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

Good news is that Punk is still heel


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Plz don't make Jericho job to that idiot, I fucking hate CM Cunt


yeah we know...you've told us...no one cares.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

You know, I love Punk, and Jericho, but for the surprise factor, I'd love to see Punk lose to Jericho. And kinda have Punk start losing his mind type of thing. Star going crazy before his epic return to the WWE title!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This promo is really good. Reaaally good


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Punk already beat you twice, go away.


Punk can suck a dick, Jericho is 1000x better than that overrated piece of shit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HELL YESSSS BABABAYYYYY!!! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk to return now?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn I'm going to miss this PPV too.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Punk just posted this 10 minutes ago.










watching RAW eh?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Would rather see Jericho vs Lesnar. A fresh, new matchup that would be.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I wonder what reaction Jericho's going to get in Chicago against Punk. Highly doubt he will get boo'd.*


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Calling it right now....

The Jericho v Punk Payback program will plant the seeds for the Lesnar v Punk feud for summerslam!

The Jericho v Punk feud will be short this time as it is only a prelude to the Punk v Lesnar feud!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:mark: and i'm going


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> Punk can suck a dick, Jericho is 1000x better than that overrated piece of shit


Oh look an idiot. We have an app for that.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

What's with the Punk hate? He's great on the mic, and can tell a good story in the ring. He's not a Stone Cold in terms of popularity, but he's at least on Y2J's level.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Jericho is so damn high.. :lmao


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

CM Cunt's move list = Off balance kicks, GTS, Anaconda vice

Why do people like this cock stain again?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice promo


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Great segment there.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: OMG THIS IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Punk can suck a dick, Jericho is 1000x better than that overrated piece of shit


U mad?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That tard shouting "kiss kiss kiss", lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jericho entering in enemy territory. :clap


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jericho vs Punk in a #1 Contenders match for the WWE Championship


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ugh i wanted them not to hype CM Punk's return..


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Such a strange segment. 

Childishly simple, yet great.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

i presume it'll be a return match and not a full feud, summertime, Festival circuit for Fozzy


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Punk vs Jericho? A reason to watch Payback. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I love Paul Heyman. Not even gonna add "no ****" to that one. Love the man. He adds such awesomesauce to the product, it's unreal. Thank you Heyman. Thank you.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That segment hyped me up :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cena vs Ryback - 3 Stages of Hell
Jericho vs Punk

Payback looking decent so far! :mark:


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Money segment right there. Perfect antidote to that jobber bullshit we got a few minutes ago.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

YESSSSSSS GOD LIVESSSSS AGAIN AT PAYBACK!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

MECCA1 said:


> Jericho is so damn high.. :lmao


Swagger might be giving him what he's having.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> You know, I love Punk, and Jericho, but for the surprise factor, I'd love to see Punk lose to Jericho. And kinda have Punk start losing his mind type of thing. Star going crazy before his epic return to the WWE title!


AJ Styles?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho/Punk at Payback? Maybe Jericho will be getting his win back here like he did vs. Fandango at Extreme Rules.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

So Jericho's going to get his win against Punk?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jericho lost to Punk 2 ppv's in a row, one being in Chicago, last year.


----------



## I'mAVinceRussoGuy (May 28, 2013)

Interesting development. Thank God they're staying away from Punk-Cena.. much more interested in seeing Punk-Jericho with the roles reversed.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

finalnight said:


> That tard shouting "kiss kiss kiss", lol.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fans:









Me:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Axels ring music to change to #32 on the random playlist


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Would rather see Jericho vs Lesnar. A fresh, new matchup that would be.


Unfortunately it would be hard to take Y2J seriously against Lesnar after getting beat by the likes of Fandango.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well Lesnar was on one of the Payback posters wasn't he?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: PUNK'S BACK AT PAYBACK!!!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Loved that segment, those two can ham it up and keep things serious at the same time.*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd say Jericho beats Punk, leading to Punk firing Heyman.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punk/Jericho should be fine as a match but as a big return it's kind of meh.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> CM Cunt's move list = Off balance kicks, GTS, Anaconda vice
> 
> Why do people like this cock stain again?


Oh look, another guy who gets mad when people don't share their opinion. 

Stick to the WWE's Facebook page, it'd suit you better.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> CM Cunt's move list = Off balance kicks, GTS, Anaconda vice
> 
> Why do people like this cock stain again?


Are you really that fucking dense? Really?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Jericho v Punk @ Payback = the lead up for the Punk v Lesnar feud at Summerslam!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So Punk "took his ball and went home" eh? 

I see some foreshadowing in that phrase


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe Heyman costs Punk the match setting up his turn and match with Lesnar at SS.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> What's with the Punk hate? He's great on the mic, and can tell a good story in the ring. He's not a Stone Cold in terms of popularity, but he's at least on Y2J's level.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 Runs his bitch mouth. I remember last year he made fun of Jericho for using DDP Yoga, and Jericho said he wasn't who needed to get iced after every match. 

Overrated wrestler, moves compose of akward kicks and knees, GTS, Anaconda vice and the occasional bull dog.

I didn't buy into the crap back in 2011 either, he promised change, the only change we got was an even lower dip in the ratings. \

I hate Punk almost as much as I hate Ceman, if both of these assholes got injured and could never wrestle again I'd throw a party.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That Subway chick was fine.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'd say Jericho beats Punk, leading to Punk firing Heyman.


In a return match against the man who puts everyone over? Nah.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

So much better than Jericho/Axel. Hopefully no gimmicks, just "Best in the World" vs "Best in the World"


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Yippie skippy.. Punk's coming back.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk at Payback? :mark: Guess I'm ordering that PPV after all.

Awesome segment, and Payback is actually appropriately named as they can play up the fact Jericho has never beaten Punk and that that match will be his payback on Punk. Obviously that will be on Heyman to do and they can do it at any time in the next few weeks, but it's nice to see they're playing up the "Best in the World" card, which they didn't do in more than one segment last time, and it looks like they're gonna keep it up over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I too think Punk is losing at payback. Going into his downward demise. idk what happens from there but yeah.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heyman said: 'You want a match with my client at Payback' not CM Punk in particular at the end. Calling it now, Lesnar or Axel will come out for the match not Punk.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It'll be the 2nd best match of the fucking year, folks, and you Jericho/Punk haters are just going to have to shut up & deal with it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

kakashi101 said:


> CM Cunt's move list = Off balance kicks, GTS, Anaconda vice
> 
> Why do people like this cock stain again?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> Runs his bitch mouth. I remember last year he made fun of Jericho for using DDP Yoga, and Jericho said he wasn't who needed to get iced after every match.
> 
> Overrated wrestler, moves compose of akward kicks and knees, GTS, Anaconda vice and the occasional bull dog.
> 
> ...


You must have lots of friends


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

hmmm since Lesnar was advertised for Payback earlier this year, could we see Heyman screw Punk for walking out on him?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Runs his bitch mouth. I remember last year he made fun of Jericho for using DDP Yoga, and Jericho said he wasn't who needed to get iced after every match.
> 
> Overrated wrestler, moves compose of akward kicks and knees, GTS, Anaconda vice and the occasional bull dog.
> 
> ...


Time to go take a deep breath, maybe go outside for a walk.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

I was really hoping that Punk's return wasn't choreographed.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Runs his bitch mouth. I remember last year he made fun of Jericho for using DDP Yoga, and Jericho said he wasn't who needed to get iced after every match.
> 
> Overrated wrestler, moves compose of akward kicks and knees, GTS, Anaconda vice and the occasional bull dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> Runs his bitch mouth. I remember last year he made fun of Jericho for using DDP Yoga, and Jericho said he wasn't who needed to get iced after every match.
> 
> Overrated wrestler, moves compose of akward kicks and knees, GTS, Anaconda vice and the occasional bull dog.
> 
> ...


You really should be posting on WWE.com. How did you even get here?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dat overness :rock*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Love two mic Gods going back and forth like that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Jericho/Punk at Payback? Maybe Jericho will be getting his win back here like he did vs. Fandango at Extreme Rules.


LOL if you believe that. Jericho is just going to job so Puke can get his "credibility" back.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

DAYUM.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Maybe Heyman costs Punk the match setting up his turn and match with Lesnar at SS.


Methinks something like that too

either way

it will plant the seeds for Punk v Lesnar at Summerslam


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

BELLA TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

The champ gets a jobber entrance??


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been on here since before WrestleMania last year.  I've hated CM Cunt since like 2007.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kaitlyn!!


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn Kaitlyn, why you wearing tights though?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kaitlyns BOOBIES :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did Kaitlyn lose her luggage?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

'Lets keep giving rock rubs so he will come back!' :vince5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Damn. Fast & Furious 6 kicking ass at the box office. Is it sad that I've never seen any of the Fast & Furious films? 


And WHOA! Kaitlyn looking hot! Her tits are like magnets for my eyes.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Bellas :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dose ass shakes


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mother of god...Kaitliyn's attire.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Nattie <3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And we're clearly into the third hour downward spiral with this match.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> It'll be the 2nd best match of the fucking year, folks, and you Jericho/Punk haters are just going to have to shut up & deal with it.


I hope so. I love great matches. I just don't think it's likely after the last two matches they had.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobe4 Kaitlyn looking mighty fine. Look at dem thighs :ass


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

All this hotness in the ring. BELLAS! Woohoo, I feel like King

Kaitlyn has a new attire too. nice


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Kaitlyn would get a good stiff one.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sup Bellas?
*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Piss break.*


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Have AJ and Kaitlyn even wrestled yet?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice to see a title holder getting jobber entrance :lol

And jesus christ Kaitlyn.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

KAITLYN. Dat ass. DAT ASS!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This match came from outta nowhere. Heyman's turning on Punk, count on it


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

mmmm kaitlyn! thank goodness she got rid of the sonya blade attire


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

kakashi101 said:


> Runs his bitch mouth. I remember last year he made fun of Jericho for using DDP Yoga, and Jericho said he wasn't who needed to get iced after every match.
> 
> Overrated wrestler, moves compose of akward kicks and knees, GTS, Anaconda vice and the occasional bull dog.
> 
> ...


:vince5 Annnnnd post.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

diva's tag team match...I can work with that


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Between the WWE taking credit for the Rock's movies & the butt-hurt marks crying over Punk returning, this thread has been pretty entertaining.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jeez, WWE actually gracious enough to give Natalya more airtime. Legit surprised.

If she wins, it's all gravy.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

King doesn't even know how to perv anymore. :grande


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lots of ass an tits in the ring!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

More Nattie :mark:
Nattie should win.

Chant Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll go bob sledding with Kaitlyn & Natayla. 

And by bob sledding I mean me going down their large peaks.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Look at all them asses I would slay. :homer


----------



## I'mAVinceRussoGuy (May 28, 2013)

Time to take a shit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did I just see a sign that said "Jericho I invented you" or something of that nature?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

come on Brie baby, you can do it!!!!!!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Which Bella has the fake tits again?


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*DIIIIIIIIIIIIVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!*


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Kaitlyn looking mighty thick.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Mother of god...Kaitliyn's attire.


I was thinking the same


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> Runs his bitch mouth. I remember last year he made fun of Jericho for using DDP Yoga, and Jericho said he wasn't who needed to get iced after every match.
> 
> Overrated wrestler, moves compose of akward kicks and knees, GTS, Anaconda vice and the occasional bull dog.
> 
> ...


:lmao How old are you?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Ýes a divas match. Potty break.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> Runs his bitch mouth. I remember last year he made fun of Jericho for using DDP Yoga, and Jericho said he wasn't who needed to get iced after every match.
> 
> Overrated wrestler, moves compose of akward kicks and knees, GTS, Anaconda vice and the occasional bull dog.
> 
> ...


Don't think anyone cares about your lame ass opinion man, move along now.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Punk to turn on Heyman and set up Brock/Punk for the summer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kaitlyn's attire tonight looks like something Big E would wear.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> Runs his bitch mouth. I remember last year he made fun of Jericho for using DDP Yoga, and Jericho said he wasn't who needed to get iced after every match.
> 
> Overrated wrestler, moves compose of akward kicks and knees, GTS, Anaconda vice and the occasional bull dog.
> 
> ...


I had a looooong comment written out countering all your points but fuck that. You're just a blind hater.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

kakashi101 said:


> Which Bella has the fake tits again?


Nikki


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I was wondering if they'd do anything meaningful between Highlight Reel and the main event. 

Still wondering.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*King's a lot of things but secret admirer is not one of them. *


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Kaitlin, Bellas twins, Natalya


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

FINALLY NATTIE! :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

You know a match is shit when the commentators would rather talk about bumper stickers than the in ring action


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lawler fires blanks watching the women wrestle.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Divas match?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

MutableEarth said:


> Kaitlyn would get a good stiff one.


ALL the Divas would.:cool2


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> :lmao How old are you?


So are you one of those idiots that jumped on the bandwagon a few years ago? How did you like those delicious low ratings?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MutableEarth said:


> Kaitlyn would get a good stiff one.


:austin


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

worst shrapshooter...ever...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

uh oh, Kaitlyn fucked up


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Divas match?


:lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

GORE! GORE! GORE!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, JBL referencing Rob Ford


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Happy Birthday Nattie.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Kaitlyn is hot :yum:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Nattie heel turn? Will we care though?*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaitlyn :yum:


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

She can`t even catch a break on her birthday


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Losing in your hometown on your birthday. Harsh.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nattie, in your home town....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SANG IT!!!!*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

She just lost on her birthday, in her hometown? Fuck that


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

And she jobs on her birthday. Surprised, I am not.

Good heat for Bellas, I guess.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Birthday girl can't even get a win on her birthday.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

kakashi101 said:


> So are you one of those idiots that jumped on the bandwagon a few years ago? How did you like those delicious low ratings?


lol. This guy's hilarious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for fucking with Nattie again, Vince. :clap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought Bulldog got it bad at One Night Only
Poor Nattie


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nattie jobs in her hometown and on her birthday! :vince4


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

LAME


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

king laughing. :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

bama2 man they be doing Nattie so grimy. She can't even get a win on her b'day


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vintage Vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that happened. At least the pretty Bella won the match.

Don't they have to pay for that song?


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

WAY better than 95% of the TNA Knockouts!

80% of the current KOs are a joke!

Great Match by all 4 divas!

Bellas were platinum there on the mic!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Divas match got more time than Wade-Dango


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Natalya jobbing to those untalented models who quit the company and came crawling back because they couldn't find work anywhere else is sickening. 

In her own hometown too. Fuck WWE.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Nattie can't complain. She already had Khali sing her happy birthday. What more does she want?

:cole3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

great job Bellas, and Brie got the pinfall, even better


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why the constant Bellas push? They're fucking awful.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Natalya! :vince2


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

"You are jobbing in your hometown bitch."

:vince5


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Axel :mark:*


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Cole's commentary then made me piss then.

Then the Bella's... Well...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> :lawler fires blanks watching the women wrestle.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Why are they ruining Natalya?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What a shitty thing to do to somebody in their hometown on their birthday. Seriously.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What a conversation starter :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah I did see. 4/10


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Did you see what I did to Triple H last week?"

"4/10"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bret looks like death here or cousin It


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Horrible acting cometh!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Axel :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice promo by axel


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheGoat said:


> She just lost on her birthday, in her hometown? Fuck that


:vince2


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh great, another talentless paul heyman hack, at least he still has Lesnar...3 times a year...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Curtis Axel and Bret Hart. A less charismatic conversation might not ever happen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Why the constant Bellas push? They're fucking awful.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


One of them is fucking Cena


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh wow, that was just uncomfortable to watch. Poor Nattie.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Man this guy is such a fail.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is Bret just walking around backstage giving advice? Doesn't he have anything better to do?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

what assholes


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bullshit.

DAT ACCIDENTAL HEEL TURN FROM KAITLYN DOE. :vince2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That segment was fucking funny. 

"Hey kid, you look like your dad."

"See what I did to Triple H?" Big grin.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God the Bellas suck so bad that Natayla & Kaitlyn feel like they are having this match by themselves. 

Good Lord, they can't even sing in sync! 

They need to take lessons from The Peanuts.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I fully expected Bret to cut a promo on HHH being 4/10 in that segment right there :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's his destiny.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here comes Randy Orton


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Perfect's kid may be the worst talker ever


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Axel in a promo with Bret? Okay, WWE has plans for this guy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Probably was thinking 10/10 tbf when he said 'did you see what I did to HHH'


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R.K.O.!!!!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Prays for an Orton heel turn*


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Axel is definitely improving his mic work and sounds more confident.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*ORTON! :mark:*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> Nattie can't complain. She already had Khali sing her happy birthday. What more does she want?
> 
> :cole3


A segment on the WWE app where she opens all of her presents! :vince2


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hopefully Nattie gets something out of this.

Bret gives that response a 4, maybe 3/10


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

chrisburr said:


> WAY better than 95% of the TNA Knockouts!
> 
> 80% of the current KOs are a joke!
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

God, I wish Bret could still wrestle

VOICES :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Oh great, another talentless paul heyman hack, at least he still has Lesnar...3 times a year...


Trollers gonna troll


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Orton-Sheamus/Rhode Scholars!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> So are you one of those idiots that jumped on the bandwagon a few years ago? How did you like those delicious low ratings?


Well my company is doing quite well, we still do good numbers during Wrestlemania season & sell plenty of merchandise. It's a hard time to be in charge of a wrestling business, but I'm glad your concerned. Please show your support by downloading the WWE App, thanks. (Y)


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Vince loves to suck the little life in a crowd right out of them. I wish the whole place would walk out jut to send the old *** a message.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Axel: "See what I did to Triple H?" 

Bret: "yeah I did.....thank you!"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Team PG up next


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was solid


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Celtic Vipers? fpalm


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Rhodes to turn face on Sandow!

its coming!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> R.K.O.!!!!!!!!


rton


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

|Anyone else think these two are going to face the Shield at Payback?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Ugh. Feel like I've seen that match 2000 times.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Jesus man, why do they keep putting Orton and Sheamus together? They suck on their own and are even worse as a team.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orton turns on Sheamus!

Make it happen!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Prays for an Orton heel turn*


lolno, it'll just be another generic squash.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> Trollers gonna troll


you ready for the genesis of mcgillicutty?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

virus21 said:


> One of them is fucking Cena


And the Miz.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Sandow jobbing to goofy and fucking dullard.

Wonderful.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Orton/Sheamus vs Sandow/Rhodes for the 8 billionth time....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I was wondering if they'd do anything meaningful between Highlight Reel and the main event.
> 
> Still wondering.


Still wondering. Celtic Vipers :cole3


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Question is RKO out of nowhere or Brogue Kick out of nowhere?*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Prays for an Orton heel turn*


in one of these Orton/Sheamus tag team matches, it's bound to happen in one of them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, they're really intent on making Orton and Sheamus butt buddies, huh?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

El Barto said:


>


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Orton turns on Sheamus!
> 
> Make it happen!


Orton v Sheamus!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

sigh... so Sandow's gonna be jobbin' again.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I can guess which team is going to win that match...

#RKOouttanowhere


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Orton turns on Sheamus!
> 
> Make it happen!


Build is suppose to happen on the way to Summer Slam, I think.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Why the constant Bellas push? They're fucking awful.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


One is with the best face in the company and the other is with Cena


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

The Rhode Scholars better not get a jobber entrance.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Celtic Vipers? fpalm


Sounds like a WNBA Team or something...


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

A very good Raw so far. Randy Orton and Shaemus is odd booking for a tag team though. Hopefully WWE is simply trying to leverage a heel switch for Orton.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wrestle_champion said:


> And the Miz.


Daniel Bryan actually


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought the snakes were driven out of Ireland?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Perfect's kid may be the worst talker ever


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> you ready for the genesis of mcgillicutty?


You're probably one of those assholes who chants Husky Harris when Wyatt comes out


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> lolno, it'll just be another generic squash.


Sad but true.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

No pops for Randy with a great crowd in a traditional wrestling city. The slow downward spiral continues...


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

El Barto said:


>


inaccurate picture, Superman died against Doomsday, Cena doesn't lose


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Make_The_Grade said:


> The Rhode Scholars better not get a jobber entrance.


They won't. They'll get a WWE App entrance. WWE APP...The one thing that IS trending on twitter lol




chargebeam said:


> Why the constant Bellas push? They're fucking awful.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Cause 1 of them is dating current WWE champ and another is dating former World champ


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

El Barto said:


>


:lol


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Make_The_Grade said:


> The Rhode Scholars better not get a jobber entrance.


Match will probably be underway by the time we come back.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

jerichosjacket said:


> No pops for Randy with a great crowd in a traditional wrestling city. *The slow downward spiral continues...*


For Orton, correct?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

checkcola said:


> Sounds like a WNBA Team or something...


Still better than Pelicans. :side:

Bray promo!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"Celtic Vipers" :lmao I can't.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bray Wyatt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

FUCKIN BRAY WYATT


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*BRAY!!!!!!*


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

FUCKING BRAY WYATT!!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

WYATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HUSKY HARRIS!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg Bray Wyatt!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> I thought the snakes were driven out of Ireland?


An old myth. No evidence has ever been found of snakes on this island.
Or is there a Sheamus reference in there? :vince2


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

BRAY WYATT!! YES!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WYATT!!!! :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> And the Miz.


Actually Miz is smashing Maryse. Lucky fuck.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

BRAY WYATT PROMO :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HOLY CRAP, BRAY WYATTT!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

BRAY WYATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

OEFKENFEFEBFEBFFEBKFBSKFSBBKFE

OMFG
OMFG
OMFG


MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Perfect's kid may be the worst talker ever


That giant who botch the birthday song proves otherwise


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wrestle_champion said:


> And the Miz.


Last I heard Bryan was fucking the other Bella.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bray Wyatt vignette!


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

A bunch of dicks just got hard.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

BRAY WYATT!!!!!!!!!! YES! :MARK: :MARK:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BRAY WYATT!!!!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BRAY WYATT VIGNETTE :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BRAY?


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes Bray Wyatt!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

WYATT VIGNETTE!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BRAY WYATT!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

BRAY FUCKING WYATT!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the return of skinner!!!!!!!


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OMG


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

My god.... Bray wyatt


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

BRAY WYATT!! :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Waylon Mercy comeback?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

WYATT FAMILY :mark::mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BRAY VIGNETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

What happened with Ryback this episode? I know he came out for a few seconds early in the show, but I've skipped most of Raw in favor of the Spurs game.

Did Ryback come back out yet or is that upcoming? Rep for anyone who gives me detailed info if he has come out already.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Bray Wyatt vignette!


Holy shit they're bringing this to RAW? that gimmick creeps me the fuck out lol


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck yeah


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

WHYATT!!!!!!!!! :~) FINALLY


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

jerichosjacket said:


> No pops for Randy with a great crowd in a traditional wrestling city. The slow downward spiral continues...


Its probably because only a couple of years ago, Orton called them all a bunch of backwards ass Canadians.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*WYATT AND HIS FAMILY. I'm too happy.*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY FUCKING WYAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*HOLY FUUUUUUUUU :mark:*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

El Barto said:


>


:clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Crazy


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That was scary...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf was that shit??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.........and let the jizz flow.

The hell was that?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dafuq got a charles manson vibe from that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watt's gimmick looks like a mix of Waylon Mercy and Skinner.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WYATT!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

HOLY FUCK DID I JUST SEE THAT


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

HOLY SHIT WYATT FAMILY OMG


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

wtf?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, please come. I'm so fucking bored of the current product.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That was amazing, pumped to see them


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

PhilThePain said:


> For Orton, correct?


Yes.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Holy shit, it's someone I don't know! :mark:


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Wyatt family vignettes holy fuck.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

More debuts? :mark:

Not gonna lie though, I don't get the hype for Wyatt.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao What on god's green earth was that???


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' crazy boys


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bret Hart: Best in the WWE during his time. Leaves WWE and becomes a god of thunder.

Didn't know Bray Wyatt was formerly Husky Harris. I'm excited as fuck to see him back. :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Who and what the hell


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Deliverance vs the Shield soon?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck....two of the Duck Dynasty guys are imitating Waylon Mercy, who in turn imitated Robert Deniro's Max Cady?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Rhode Scholars are a phenomenal and entertaining team, so as a reward for their hard work, let's job them out to our two bland babyfaces we have absolutely no direction for. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> What happened with Ryback this episode? I know he came out for a few seconds early in the show, but I've skipped most of Raw in favor of the Spurs game.
> 
> Did Ryback come back out yet or is that upcoming? Rep for anyone who gives me detailed info if he has come out already.


Who cares of Cryback? hes just gonna be a coward anyway!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What the fuck was with the red neck hillbilly goat fuckers we just seen? They actually expect anybody to respond to those guys?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

BRAY WYATT AND FAMILY!!!!


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

Bray and the family are coming....


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wyatt family promo :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh what the fuck, I missed wyatt?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Smiley Sheamus never loses
:jpl


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Just marked out so hard haha just woke my girlfriend up when it aired, that was awesome.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What the fuck was with the red neck hillbilly goat fuckers we just seen? They actually expect anybody to respond to those guys?


I hope that's sarcasm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WTF? Orton comes out first, then Rhodes scholars and Sheamus comes out last?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

So Orton enters....waits for commercial break, Rhode Scholars enter, THEN Ortons partner enters?


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Am I high or is Sheamus actually getting pops?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What an awesome vignette, will def watch it again. He reminded me of someone that could be on Justified. I've never seen a promo from him or match but that amazing video made me :mark:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Is Bray Wyatt's gimmick supposed to be cult leader / creepy drunken uncle?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> More debuts? :mark:
> 
> Not gonna lie though, I don't get the hype for Wyatt.


He has a character.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What the fuck was with the red neck hillbilly goat fuckers we just seen? They actually expect anybody to respond to those guys?


Go watch NXT before saying silliness like that.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It's re introduce Nexus members with new gimmicks month.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

BRAY FUCKING WYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Damien Sandow! Any TV time spent on him is good...even if it is just to job to the main event babyfaces. 


And wait a fucking minute. Do I have this right? So Orton enters...then Rhodes Scholars comes out during the break, and then Orton's partner enters? Did I miss something?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> WTF? Orton comes out first, then Rhodes scholars and Sheamus comes out last?


*
:cole3 "We all know how you want to see Sheamus' entrance!"*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Damn I missed the Wyatt promo. FUCK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

Wyatt...what is he about? i dont watch nxt....should i be excited?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL's weekly mention of European sport - the European Cup Final (football), Ulster in Rugby :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sheamus, JBL's excuse to talk about European sports.

Good man.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

For you guys who don't know, google Bray Wyatt and you'll see why we are marking out :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Didn't know Bray Wyatt was formerly Husky Harris.


He's changed a bit, I'll give him that.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So Wyatt's brother is someone that the IWC knows and loves. According to Google it's none other than Bo fucking Dallas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> Smiley Sheamus never loses
> :jpl


Him and that damn grin glued to his face. Someone please knock it off.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What the fuck was with the red neck hillbilly goat fuckers we just seen? They actually expect anybody to respond to those guys?












Do some research.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The Wyatt promos have begun, awesome. :mark:


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

I had no clue that was a wyatt promo. 
Thought it was a commercial for duck dynasty
and changed the channel asap


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Good to see WWE is throwing in the rookies time after time. Can't depend on part timers and Cena forever.*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> WTF? Orton comes out first, then Rhodes scholars and Sheamus comes out last?


You want it to make sense? :Vince


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

XxMetsxX said:


> Wyatt...what is he about? i dont watch nxt....should i be excited?


Extremely. Great in the ring, great on the mic, great gimmick. Just greatness.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch Callihan join that group as the creepy fuck runt.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Jbl with dat champions league final reference :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


> Wyatt...what is he about? i dont watch nxt....should i be excited?


Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Is Bray Wyatt's gimmick supposed to be cult leader?


Yes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NoyK said:


> *Good to see WWE is throwing in the rookies time after time. Can't depend on part timers and Cena forever.*


Tell that to Vince


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


> Wyatt...what is he about? i dont watch nxt....should i be excited?


Yes, very much yes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Remember when AJ was always trying to get married?


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

was anybody else reminded of Waylon Mercy?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What lies Cole spouts. How Rhodes is "nearly there". He's been on a downward spiral for over a year.
Sad to see what they're doing to Sandow.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Wyatt family vs Shield make it happen!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

This is so damn boring. Not that there's anything wrong with the match itself, just this combination of dudes is so tired.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It's sad a Rhodes and Orton fan that both these aren't doing much right now. Well mostly for Rhodes...he's stuck where he is at right now. :shaq


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

There's never a commercial when you want one! wanna re-watch that vignette!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank fucking god that Wyatt's gimmick isn't changing. Someone texted me about the vignette: "what a gay ass video". Moron.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least the Wyatt promo got people talking, unlike this match


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just waiting for Orton to hit 'dat RKO on Sheamus so I can mark..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


> Wyatt...what is he about? i dont watch nxt....should i be excited?


"He's better than 90% of RAW, SmackDown, Main Event, and Superstars! NXT is better than life! durrr!" :vince3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I see shield vs wyatts being a repeat of Waco, lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Between Ambrose & Wyatt - not to mention what they seem to be doing with Bryan, WWE actually is getting my attention. Hopefully they give Wyatt the time to get over & not rush it too quick.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Look's like Cody Rhodes had the same issue as Ross.





No one better have made that joke yet :angry:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone have a clip of the Wyatt promo? I need to see that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lawler is the last person to be talking about people looking overly tan.*


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

JBL joking that Lawler might have another heart attack. Stay classy, WWE.

Though I wouldn't really care if he did. :troll


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We do need some face debuts though


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It isn't Cody's tan. It is that Sheamus is so fucking bright that it makes Cody look orange by comparison.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus is booked so strong the Ultimate Warrior, Goldberg or 80s Hogan couldn't beat him.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Wyatt will always bother me because he isn't really from my city and played for the rival university to the one here and that gimmick is more suited for a more rural town because Lafayette is pretty big but whatever I'm all for new people getting in the mix.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh the irony of king making fun of someone else's tan


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Even the announcers don't give a shit about that match


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If Rhodes and Sandow win I'll splooge. They won't though.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so will Orton & Sheamus get in each others faces when this match ends?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> So Wyatt's brother is someone that the IWC knows and loves. According to Google it's none other than *Bo fucking Dallas*.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

JBL: "King just had a heart attack!"

:jordan3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tito Jackson with his melted candle looking ass talking about someone's tan. :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This match...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

NoyK said:


> *Good to see WWE is throwing in the rookies time after time. Can't depend on part timers and Cena forever.*


More for me to bury!:HHH2


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

I like the "You are a heel. Boo!" sign..


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Never caught much of Wyatt on Nxt, but that sure promo looked like he could have a good gimmick going.

Definitely excited...hopefully they don't take forever for his debut like Fandango.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

True, too many lovable heels, and not enough lovable faces.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That Wyatt promo was creepier the second time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lawler should STFU basically on all issues. He's a tool.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The last time I have seen Husky Harris, he didn't fared too well on NXT. I'm guessing he has drastically improved?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> We do need some face debuts though


Corey Graves or Kassius Ohno would be ideal


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> so will Orton & Sheamus get in each others faces when this match ends?


Yes and also Rhodes and Sandow will be at each other as well!

Beginning the seeds for those 2 feuds!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> That Wyatt promo was creepier the second time


I can't believe I fucking missed it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

OMG WYATT :mark: :mark: FUCKFUCKFUCK :mark: :mark:

Weak ass vignette though, they should have used the one from NXT.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought everyone knew Bo Dallas was Wyatts brother already


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

PLease tunr heel orton


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> The last time I have seen Husky Harris, he didn't fared too well on NXT. I'm guessing he has drastically improved?


That's an understatement. He has a great gimmick and plays it to perfection.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Anybody know if the chick in wkdsoul's sig IS wkdsoul?

Because if so, fucking BRAVO, ma'am!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

im glad rhodes scholars are getting good air time at least


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I thought everyone knew Bo Dallas was Wyatts brother already


Everyone who doesn't only pay attention to Raw did.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I thought everyone knew Bo Dallas was Wyatts brother already


They're so different you tend to forget. Wyatt is charismatic while Bo is.......Bo.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I thought everyone knew Bo Dallas was Wyatts brother already


I didn't even know Wyatt was Husky Harris until tonight :lol I don't watch NXT much anymore. Excited to see Harris is back though. Can't wait to see the Wyatt gimmick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhodes Scholars pick up a win.

Orton loses it with Sheamus and they have an argument. Orton RKO's Sheamus.

Yes please. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match still on????


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Sheamus is making Cody look hella orange right now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> Anybody know if the chick in wkdsoul's sig IS wkdsoul?
> 
> Because if so, fucking BRAVO, ma'am!


No its Hannah Minx but cheers.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Security just confiscated the 4/10 signs in the front row...weak.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> They're so different you tend to forget. Wyatt is charismatic while Bo is.......Bo.


*aka vanilla as fuck.*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

x78 said:


> OMG WYATT :mark: :mark: FUCKFUCKFUCK :mark: :mark:
> 
> Weak ass vignette though, they should have used the one from NXT.


Yeah i wanted to hear "timme is on my sidddeee" too


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> I hope that's sarcasm


Dude, it looked like the Sawyer family from Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

hazuki said:


> Corey Graves or Kassius Ohno would be ideal


They need a more traditional face which those two really aren't. If Richie Steamboat didn't get hurt I think we would have seen him already.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> That's an understatement. He has a great gimmick and plays it to perfection.


Well, I look forward to see what he can do.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

vintage jobber match


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wait, did I miss BRAY WYATT'S vignette?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know? Last week I praised Orton for breaking out of his usual format, not sleepwalking through his matches, & actually looking like he had a fire lit underneath him. I mean his match with Big Show at Extreme Rules was good and so was his match with Swagger the next night on Raw. 

Well here we are this week and he is right back to formula.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Dude, it looked like the Sawyer family from Texas Chainsaw Massacre


reminded me of the Manson family and the movie wrong turn


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't understand how some wrestlers can keep doing their routine moves but do it so blatantly, like theres no thought behind it


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Orton and Sheamus bore me to death

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a decent match so far. Feels long as hell though.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Axel's on the APP?! He's big time now!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Long ass, meaningless match on Raw.

Bret Hart appreciation night in Canada with HBK making an appearance during it saved for the WWE APP :cole3 


fpalm this company.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Why is Heyman-Axel segment on WWE APP but not on TV! This is stupid. Everything that matters to the show is on app, stupid things like brodus/tensai is on tv...


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Alchemind said:


> PLease tunr heel orton


and Rhodes turn face!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punter said:


> Wait, did I miss BRAY WYATT'S vignette?


yes you did and you should feel bad about it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The point of that cutaway app appearance was___?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cody's hands do look like Cheetos, though.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Why is Heyman-Axel segment on WWE APP but not on TV! This is stupid. Everything that matters to the show is on app, stupid things like brodus/tensai is on tv...


Sounds like a normal day in WWE to me :cole3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *aka vanilla as fuck.*


Vanilla would be an improvement. I'd go more with creepy brain-handicapped rapist.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Are they really running with saying Axel took HHH out? What I saw was HHH bury himself after he kicked Axel's ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, this match is boring.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> The point of that cutaway app appearance was___?


Because APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP :vince2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Still can't get over missing the Wyatt promo. I though it was a commerical for their shitty horror movie and never looked up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Something eventful gonna happen tonight on Raw?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why the fuck can't this match be on the WWE App?


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Have another Shield match..


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jesus Christ end this already


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

on and on and on this match goes. what I wouldn't give for an RKO "outta nowhere" right now


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Soon they'll be having title matches on the App, don't worry.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Would mark if Orton walked out on Sheamus.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Long ass, meaningless match on Raw.
> 
> Bret Hart appreciation night in Canada with HBK making an appearance during it saved for the WWE APP :cole3
> 
> ...


Fucking seriously.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Long ass, meaningless match on Raw.
> 
> Bret Hart appreciation night in Canada with HBK making an appearance during it saved for the WWE APP :cole3
> 
> ...


Mind boggling.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Everything that great Shield/Hell No match was this isn't.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> The point of that cutaway app appearance was___?


:vince5 We hadn't mentioned the app for the past 2 minutes!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

NewAgeHardcore said:


> Have another Shield match..


Yes please!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

RKO Cody already so we can end this shit.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Good kick by Cody!

This tag has nothing on Shield/Hell No though.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Would mark if Orton walked out on Sheamus.


I would mark for that but I would mark way much more if Rhodes walked out on Sandow!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Cody didn't use bronzer, he used Cheeto dust.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dear WWE, the Shield matches make me happy in the pants, I would like more


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

msi360-20 said:


> The point of that cutaway app appearance was___?


Cause the match features the APPex Predator


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AWWH MANNN!

I thought Rhodes Scholars had it then!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Pointless go home incoming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Orton, just RKO everybody including the announcers. PLEASE! rton


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

That scary ginger girl frightens me...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fuck off Sheamus!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus over as fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK that Disaster Kick to Sheamus was sweet. 

But same old shit. The Mega Powers B-Team wins it.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WWE is wasting Rhodes Scholars, its disgusting.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck off you human pile of semen


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Pointless match was pointless.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Team PG wins


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why the fuck are these tag matches so long. I've changed the channel to watch the hockey game and came back three times. STILL ON.... finally over


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Punt that cunt, Orton.*


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

"You are a face. Yay!" sign lol


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Cody didn't use bronzer, he used Cheeto dust.


*Laughs* hilarious


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And the point of that match was?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Turn heel now. Set up your Payback match


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Cue generic bro kick sheamus finish


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Come on, RKO him dammit. *


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

What in the actual fuck is the point of having Sheamus/Orton go over Rhodes Scholars every week?

It doesn't make Orton and Sheamus look any better, so why WWE?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

OK, Sheamus/Orton won a match. Can we put an end to this bro-turning-into-full-fledged-romance now?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice time killer. Nothing more.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Expect a rematch of this match on smack down 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whenever Orton and Sheamus are in the ring like that. I'm just waiting for Orton to hit that RKO.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, like Rhodes and Sandow ever had a chance.
I'm from the island of Ireland and I don't know what the hell a brogue is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> And the point of that match was?


We have 20 min. to kill.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another just because match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just end Rhodes Scholars and push Cody to the World title scene.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Waste of time.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I watched the Hawks take game 6..and this tag match is still going on...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Brogue kick is awesome but Sheamus is not.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good match. Shame about the result.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

When will they do something meaningful with these two?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

So the last moment of Raw this week will be Cena-Ryback, like we've seen 8.4 times already this year?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"Mention the app every 3 minutes, to indoctrinate the viewers into using the app" :vince5


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

At least axel has a solid look


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton is now the #1 Contender for all titles in WWE minus the Divas.
He's fucking beaten everyone and never gets a title shot. :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm starting to think they're building up Sheamus/Orton as the next team to face THE SHIELD. I hope not but you know.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Next week the APP will meet kids for the Make a Wish Foundation 

:Vince2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, fuck this company and that can't be said enough. Won't let Sheamus even get pinned in a fucking tag match to advance a potential feud that could turn Sandow into an upper mid-carder/lower tier main eventer... and no Orton heel turn either.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

so triple h no longer talking about himself tonight?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus H Motherfucking Tap Dancing Christ. 


AXEL DID NOT DEFEAT TRIPLE H!!!! THE MATCH WAS THROWN OUT!!!! 

He SHOULD have defeated HHH, but you can't cover up your shitty booking with blatant lies.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

That match was just a segway for 12 Rounds 2.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man I just keep imagining Orton RKOing sheamus out of the blue. It's *GONNA* happen sooner or later


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck that match. All I can think of is Bray Fuckin Wyatt.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

How come the plot/scenes featured in the commercial for the new 12 rounds movie looks like the exact same as the last one?


I guess WWE writers write the movies too!


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

That was really generic


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Orton is now the #1 Contender for all titles in WWE minus the Divas.
> He's fucking beaten everyone and never gets a title shot. :lmao


Welcome to Monday Night Raw, where everything is fucked up and the wins don't matter!


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Orton heel turn any day now ...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Fuck off Sheamus!


:clap


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wish Orton would go back to this look from his new movie. It looks like old Orton.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Jesus H Motherfucking Tap Dancing Christ.
> 
> 
> AXEL DID NOT DEFEAT TRIPLE H!!!! THE MATCH WAS THROWN OUT!!!!
> ...


:vince2 Haha Just watch me try!


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Epic RAW on the whole!

Take notes on how to succeed TNA!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So Sandow cuts an awesome promo on Orton (Dat song) and he gets rewarded by getting butted by the phoning it in, couldn't give less fucks, Orton?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Axel gets in some offense against Cena.. Ryback comes out and either costs Cena the win or causes a DQ.

Raw goes off the air.

Cena gets a clean pin on Ryback for the crowd.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

chrisburr said:


> Epic RAW on the whole!
> 
> Take notes on how to succeed TNA!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, this has been one awful Raw episode. Wish I had school tomorrow so I wouldn't have put up with this crap. Other than Shield/Hell No, everything has been the same ol' shit and boring. Highlight Reel segment wasn't bad but it should've been about Jericho vs Lesnar.

Or better yet, I should've spent this time on doing some more of my remaining homeworks.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The Raw episode that saw the first Bray Wyatt promo. Hate to say it but right now that's what I'll be taking away from this. Marking.. the fuck.. out..


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Seriously WWE need to turn Orton already. It's not like he has any direction.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

chrisburr said:


> Epic RAW on the whole!
> 
> Take notes on how to succeed TNA!


:lmao

No, please God no.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Raw is wrestling packed tonight! Pretty rare.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

HERE WE GO :mark: 

THIS IS THE MOMENT, AXEL CURTIS IS ABOUT TO HAVE THE MOMENT OF MOMENTS WHEN HE BEATS JOHN CENA WHO WILL KNOW HE JUST WITNESSED THE MOMENT!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Why does WWE constantly air USA specific commercials during a show in CANADA?

The fans DON'T care, but Canadians too nice to boo it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Just end Rhodes Scholars and push Cody to the World title scene.


Yea, we need some fresh faces to feed Cena to.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Jesus H Motherfucking Tap Dancing Christ.
> 
> 
> AXEL DID NOT DEFEAT TRIPLE H!!!! THE MATCH WAS THROWN OUT!!!!
> ...


"That's what you think, Axel beat Triple H last week, Dont forget to download the WWE app" :vince5


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, someone not named Cena actually allowed to say something about the troops.

Still very odd to pull this in Canada. Because we couldn't care less.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oohhhhh, Orton vs Ambrose, should be good


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Orton is now the #1 Contender for all titles in WWE minus the Divas.
> He's fucking beaten everyone and never gets a title shot. :lmao


He even beats the actual champions!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> HERE WE GO :mark:
> 
> THIS IS THE MOMENT, AXEL CURTIS IS ABOUT TO HAVE THE MOMENT OF MOMENTS WHEN HE BEATS JOHN CENA WHO WILL KNOW HE JUST WITNESSED THE MOMENT!


THE GENESIS OF AXEL! :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RANDY ORTON VS DEAN AMBROSE?!!! :mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Orton and Ambrose?! HMMM. I'm game.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Orton vs Ambrose!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Orton-Ambrsoe on Smackdown!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Orton is a high upper mid carder.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Uh oh. Randy Orton vs a secondary title holder?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ambrose vs. Orton? An Orton match that might actually matter now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yea, we need some fresh faces to feed Cena to.


Fuck that shit. He's going after Ziggler's World title :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Orton vs. Ambrose? Woah nice.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Kick his ass Ambrose


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me guess Ryback interferes and Axel gets the win!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole is very anal about the Bret appreciation 30 seconds after RAW goes off the air
30 SECONDS
30 SECONDS
:cole3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy fucking shit, I totally forgot Axel/Cena have a match tonight. Sad, sad main event.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Why hasn't Cesaro been on TV lately?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

chrisburr said:


> Epic RAW on the whole!
> 
> Take notes on how to succeed TNA!










the only thing good about this show was Hell No/Shield, finding out Punk will be back at Payback, and WYATT. That's what? Half hour out of the whole show?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Axel is really good in the ring, nobody can hate that about him at least


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why a lumberjack match? Is the cage in the fucking shop or something? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton vs Ambrose? Sounds interesting, but dammit they need to do something with Orton. He's just beating all the midcarders and when not doing that, he's fighting the Shield.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well Tensai beat Cena clean, so maybe there's a glimmer of hope? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Remember when last weeks Raw gave everybody a small glimmer of hope for the future?

Pepperidge Farms remembers.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't believe WWE looks over the fact that the face of their company gets booed more than 50% of the heels on the roster.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Here comes the cancer.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When the fuck did Ryback/Cena turn into 3 stages of hell?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Time to :berried :cena5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton/Ambrose on Smackdown? Okay, then.

What, no mention about Cena being "the most ardent supporter of the troops"? Two times was enough?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Just a few predictions:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:cena3

So I'm expecting Ryback to interfere.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*ORTON/AMBROSE :mark: :mark: :mark:

My body isn't ready for this








*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> When the fuck did Ryback/Cena turn into 3 stages of hell?


Cena's opening promo tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

John Cena. The David Silver of WWE.
No one likes David Silver.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

"You are a heel, booo" :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

axel theme song is incredible


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RDEvans said:


> Why hasn't Cesaro been on TV lately?


Because who cares about legit wrestlers when we have an app :vince2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

He'll beat Cena dirty. Remember how much that helped Tensai?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WrestlinFan said:


> Why a lumberjack match? Is the cage in the fucking shop or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cause stars complain they don't get air time on WWETV so WWE will be like "you're in the main event WWE title match, so be happy!"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Axel's theme is actually really good :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

lol @ that Super Cena sigh.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

:lmao good grief Cenas shirt if horrible.

Axel time. give him a shot. new music is fine


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

New theme is absolute shit.

EDIT: Nevermind, It's aite. I thought they removed Mr.Pefect's tune from it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> When the fuck did Ryback/Cena turn into 3 stages of hell?


It's funny, because I thought matches needed true hate, something Cena and Punk had more of.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Sometimes I wish Shane would invest big TNA and make it actually compete with WWE,but I heard he's losing a shit ton in China.Oh well


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

They changed his theme already?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Theme = ruined


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

xdryza said:


> Here comes the cancer.


What are you talking about? I rose above that last October! :cena4


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Hypno said:


> "You are a heel, booo" :lmao


Best signs ever :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dafuq ffs did they change the theme he had from last week, it sounds different


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I preferred the version of the theme he had last week.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

unk2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> Remember when last weeks Raw gave everybody a small glimmer of hope for the future?
> 
> Pepperidge Farms remembers.


Yep. Outside of the Shield/Hell No match, that shit has disappeared this week. Which was predictable.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm happy to hear this theme


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

theme is sick


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok it's the same theme just different start.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> When the fuck did Ryback/Cena turn into 3 stages of hell?


*In this RAW, like 2 hours ago?*


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Dullest main event I can think of...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations wwe you ruined the best theme since cult of personality

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That new theme is fucking epic, fuck what anyone says.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What is this mission impossible theme?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, that theme is awesome.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

RVD and Dudleys mentioned on Raw!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wtf is with Axel's theme? It's new, it's old, it's new, it's old. It's both mixed together. Da faq


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll mark if Axel manages to get a Clean Pin over Cena.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

RVD mention :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Orton tries to pull a Kofi on Ambrose...Ambrose will cut him with a dirty pocket knife.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the theme.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

His theme music is legit. He has to win clean to move forward. Do the right thing WWE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Hypno said:


> That new theme is fucking epic, fuck what anyone says.


Agreed. I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

axel wins with help from ryback. then he and heyman could brag about betting hhh and cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL mentioned the Dudley Boys :vince2


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

let me guess, ryback interferes somehow and axel wins because of ryback


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd is rocking for this main event.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'll mark if Axel manages to get a Clean Pin over Cena.


*One can dream :mark:*


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Really enjoyed this Raw. Hopefully Cena doesn't ruin that for me by beating Axel somehow lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> John Cena. The David Silver of WWE.
> *No one likes David Silver.*




















how can you not like this guy? :drake1


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wtf is with Axel's theme? It's new, it's old, it's new, it's old. It's both mixed together. Da faq


he could use a better them instead of his father's old theme!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I may not have liked the Exodus remix much, but I liked it a ton more than this new theme they stuck him with. 

The only way this can end for Curt is if Ryback interferes.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> :lmao *good grief Cenas shirt if horrible.*
> 
> Axel time. give him a shot. new music is fine


Wrestling shirts seem embarrassing to wear in public unless you're like 10...... or shop at Wal Mart regularly.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:vince5 Even animals love our app!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

They can't even show the fucking main event without ads? FUCK THAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep, gotta get that last commercial break in 6 minutes before 11.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Seriously? Another ad with about 10 minutes left into the show :StephenA


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't even care if Ryback interferes, as long as Axel gets a win over Cena and is able to brag about it, I'm fine.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'll mark if Axel manages to get a Clean Pin over Cena.


You shouldn't set yourself up for disappoint like that.

:vince5 :cena3


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

My prediction, it's a LONG 20+ min match, eventually ryback comes out, takes out cena, and axel wins


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Pronk25 said:


> axel wins with help from ryback. then he and heyman could brag about betting hhh and cena


Shades of Lord Tensai push? Hopefully it works out better this time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hallofpain said:


> His theme music is legit. He has to win clean to move forward. Do the right thing WWE
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There's not a shot in hell he's winning clean. Ryback will come out and distract Cena for Axel to hit a move and win.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone who sees this not ending in a Ryback interference is lacking vision. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> My prediction, *it's a LONG 20+ min match*, eventually ryback comes out, takes out cena, and axel wins


LOLz


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Are you not sports entertained!?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

BKsaaki said:


> Sometimes I wish Shane would invest big TNA and make it actually compete with WWE,but I heard he's losing a shit ton in China.Oh well


TNA *can* compete with WWE currently, the quality is good enough, but it doesn't have as much support at all. With amazing promotion and more fans willing to give TNA a chance they can get up there. Alot of people refuse to watch simply because it's not WWE or they tuned in to some 2010 episode and think it's still like it was in 2010.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Axel's theme is main event material


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

He's Curtis Axel, who the fuck Cena think he is, he dictates the pace.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Are you not sports entertained!?


I miss Eve.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*From one Superman to the other Superman. How fitting.*


----------



## T-Zone (May 5, 2013)

Meanwhile Antonio Cesaro competed against R-Truth on this week's Superstars episode


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

JERRY MENTIONING BRAY WYATT.

I HAVEN'T LIKED LAWLER AS MUCH AS I DO AT THIS MOMENT.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Axel looks sick, he really has great in ring skills.

RUTHLESS aggression


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

man whose fucking idea was it make the stalest piece of shit in the wwe a paul heyman guy...

trips and his goofy ass politics...coco would have prefer kassius ohno or someone fucking talented...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> TNA *can* compete with WWE currently, the quality is good enough, but it doesn't have as much support at all. With amazing promotion and more fans willing to give TNA a chance they can get up there. Alot of people refuse to watch simply because it's not WWE or *they tuned in to some 2010 episode and think it's still like it was in 2010.*


That killed it for me


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ryback, please flat Cena out and let Axel get the pin.*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

T-Zone said:


> Meanwhile Antonio Cesaro competed against R-Truth on this week's Superstars episode


Who?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow. They are showing people :mark: for Bray Wyatt on the Twitter feed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Fight on the crowd?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Crowd is pretty hot for Axel actually.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The hell is going on with the crowd?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Why is Cole making Heyman seem like a predator, we all know the predator is sitting right next to him.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Crowd more interested in a fight in the audience then the match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What's the crowd staring at 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

what is the crowd looking at?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Fan get ejected?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Funny how 2 years makes a difference in a guys booking. He was cannon fodder and now he's going toe to toe with Cena!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What's everyone looking at?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I saw two guys grappling in the crowd. wonder what happened


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Fight in the crowd?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

How come if someone aligns with a heel manager it is "brain washing"? STOP WITH THIS STUPID BLACK AND WHITE BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

was cole told just to shit on paul heyman? makes him sound like some sort of predator.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

What's with the fans, they aren't paying attention to the match?


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> TNA *can* compete with WWE currently, the quality is good enough, but it doesn't have as much support at all. With amazing promotion and more fans willing to give TNA a chance they can get up there. Alot of people refuse to watch simply because it's not WWE or they tuned in to some 2010 episode and think it's still like it was in 2010.


TNA should advertise more in the 3rd world countries.And its production value sucks,ver unpleasant to look at.It looks like it has inherited the shoddy aesthetics from WCW


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The crowd has their attention diverted. A fight in the crowd??


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Wtf is going on in the crowd?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'll mark if Axel manages to get a Clean Pin over Cena.


"Axel beat my Superman clean" :vince2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL 5 star fight happening in the crowd.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What the hell is everyone cheering at?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Whats the crowd looking at lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:lmao

The fans give no shits about this match


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Why is everyone in the crowd looking to their right!? :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did a fight break out in the crowd? No one's paid attention to the match for a bit now.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Cena telling axel 2 keep him here, until the crowd starts watching.*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

You know something is wrong when the fans pay more attention to OTHER FANS than the wrestlers in the ring.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena is going to win with the Sharpshooter, just to suck up to this fucking crowd.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The camera is zooming so close :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cyon said:


> I miss Eve.












Same


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Crowd's obviously watching a better match.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ the crowd.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Is some guy getting escorted or something?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Unless he grows out a flowing jheri curl like his pops, I don't give two fucks about baby Hennig.

Curt Axel = no buys


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Did a fight break out in the crowd? No one's paid attention to the match for a bit now.


Ikr...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Literally I've seen closeups of Cena Axel and Heyman 10 times each in about 2 min.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol at the cameras trying not to show the crowd


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

3 hours is just too long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha, the crowd has officially tapped out to this match. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Great, some fight in the crowd ruined what was supposed to be a great showing by Axel


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

What's everyone looking at?


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL Heyman "HE CAN SEE YOU NOW!!!"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This has to be up there with the most pointless main events ever.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Match of the night isnt even shown on TV


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd is rocking for the match now


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Listen to these fans. They're enthralled by this match.

:vince5


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hopefully someone will post the fight on youtube *


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> You know something is wrong when the fans pay more attention to OTHER FANS than the wrestlers in the ring.


No. If this were a football, baseball, hockey, or any other sports event and a fight broke out, everyone would be watching it instead of the actual event.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lawler and walrus jokes. Shut the fuck up. It was stupid when you said that shit for Vickie, and it's stupid when you say it about Heyman.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cameras zooming into the action and not showing the crowd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

On the plus side for this crowd...They'll be louder in the next few mins, then they've been for the entire night


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Zoom the camera in dammit we can't have whatever's happening in the crowd being shown! :vince3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The lack of Maddox tonight is disturbing


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

now John Cena is trending?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Whatever was going on in the crowd must've been more entertaining that what's in the ring unk2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Are you not sports entertained!?


I am. :vince


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Waiting for the post-show recap from someone in Calgary. Very interested in the in-crowd entertainment.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Great, some fight in the crowd ruined what was supposed to be a great showing by Axel


Even the crowd buried him :lmao


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Ahahahah, wtf was up with the crowd.

If there ever is a video from that fight on youtube, please, post it, the crowd seemed VERY into it. ahahah


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*omfg that dropkick air.*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Cameras zooming into the action and not showing the crowd
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cause there's likely a number of signs in the crowd they don't like lol. Cause non USA fans bring signs that express what they think, not what WWE thinks


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

This dude is nothing special in the ring...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Five Knuckle Shuffle :yodawg
Do they know what it means?
:vince5 :cena5
PG my ass


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish just one time, someone wouldn't swing at Cena after the shoulder blocks. Guaranteed it would throw Cena off and confuse the fuck out of him.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> Zoom the camera in dammit we can't have whatever's happening in the crowd being shown! :vince3


Someone's gonna get future endeavored after tonight! :vince3


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Dat Bret Hart elbow drop


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> This has to be up there with the most pointless main events ever.


How is this pointless? Boring sure, but the bout itself serves a purpose. That is, to establish Axel.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

man...can someone please job out this axel clown already?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> This dude is nothing special in the ring...


I agree.

Cena sucks.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

They are all fighting over the WWE APP y'all!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

axel is killing it, great in ring skills here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H, take notes. This is how you make a new heel look good. 

It isn't a superb match by any means, but at least Cena is trying to make Axel look lik ea threat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Any chance the cameras can zoom in on the fight in the crowd instead?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Cause there's likely a number of signs in the crowd they don't like lol. Cause non USA fans bring signs that express what they think, not what WWE thinks


Are you saying that everyone in the USA loves Cena, and believes whatever WWE says? :argh:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol the 11pm announce by Cole got delayed by the fight...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PERFECT PLEX.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I swear, the comments on this thread is more entertaining than Raw itself.

*PREFECTPLEX!*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*DAMN. PERFECT PLEX ALMOST.*


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

perfect plex


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

OH hell yeah


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

xdryza said:


> I agree.
> 
> Cena sucks.


lol

Yeah, Cena and his opponent.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Fans marking out hard for that Perfectplex, fucking awesome.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

have to lock the hands


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The Perfect plex!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*DAT PERFECTPLEX :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Perfect plex :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cena kicks out of his finisher the first time he hits it lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I wish just one time, someone wouldn't swing at Cena after the shoulder blocks. Guaranteed it would throw Cena off and confuse the fuck out of him.


Or not get up for his shoulder blocks. His head would explode.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

:MARK:* WTF OMG AXEL HOLY SHIT PERFECT PLEX!*:MARK::MARK::MARK::MARK::MARK::MARK::MARK::MARK::MARK::MARK::MARK:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

MARKED so fucking much for that perfect plex


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Axel's doing really well, I'm impressed.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Scott Steiner!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL 5 star fight happening in the crowd.


See it on the App! :cole3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Thought they were going to end the show and say catch the rest on the app.

Perfect plex :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Scott Steiner?! :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh shit...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damnit, i thought Scott Steiner was coming back


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ahh man, Perfect Plex... That was pretty awesome


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Booty Daddy!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

FUCK, I really thought it was Scott Steiner for a second.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Every time I hear that same siren I think Scott steiner is going to show up 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

STOOPID AMBULANCE :ryback


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SCOTT STEINER RETURN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking lol! I thought that was Scott Steiner for a second, ha ha!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Holla if ya hear me


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

DAT DRIVING!


----------



## T-Zone (May 5, 2013)

for a minute day, I thought Scott Steiner was coming out


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

HOLLA! IF YOU HEAR ME!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> I can't believe WWE looks over the fact that the face of their company gets booed more than 50% of the heels on the roster.


This


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena about to be counted out?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HOLLAR IF YOU HEAR ME


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

HOLLAR! IF YA HEAR MA!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Countout win for Axel. Building DAT HEAT!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Da fuq :lmao I legit thought it was Steiner


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

thats what the crowd was looking at


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Axel wins by countout. So much for that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Pappa pump


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

SCOTT STEINER!!!!!!

oh wait it's Ryback


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well fuck you I thought it was Steiner.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol with this ambulance nonsense.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

SCOTT STEINER???

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME

:steiner2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

lolcenaloses


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Man Fuck WWE and them teasing me, that's 2nd time in a row I got excited for a Steiner return.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Had a feeling it be a count out or dq finish


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everytime I hear those sirens I just think oh crap Scott Steiner!

shows what wwe has done to my mind


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rught to censor


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena just walks out not giving a fuck about the match :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Holla if you Hear ME!


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy fucking shit I thought that was Scott fucking Steiner I almost jumped out of my chair


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

almost had a heart attack. thought it was steiner


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Stellar booking for Axel so far.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME :steiner


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Phew. I was afraid it was Steiner.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark: BIG PAPA PUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

oh....I thought it was scott steiner LOL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Don't do this dammit, I keep thinking Scott Steiner returned :no:*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena loses :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

2 Count Out Victories for Curtis Axel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SCOTT STEINER IS HERE??? :clap:cool2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Axel wins! :mark: 
Axel is impressing me every time I see him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How fucking retarded is Cena? Why get counted out?????


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

So they're going to give Axel 2 BS wins against main eventers?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

FUCK YOU RYBACK I JUST MARKED FOR NOTHING


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll admit, I marked for the perfect plex


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

CURTIS AXEL

2-0

THE UNDEFEATED STREAK CONTINUES


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> The lack of Maddox tonight is disturbing


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

:steiner2

What a great way for Cole to put Axel over...

"We all forgot about Curtis Axel."

:cole3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I called it! Called it in one of my first posts that Hennig would win via countout wen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN those were some loud GOLDBERG chants right there.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*facepalm*


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

canada again gives no fuck for ryback


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Another crap ending.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Typical pussy heel stuff. And Axel beats Cena. lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bit of a cluttered ending there.

Ryback just walked off!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Curtis Axel and Summer Rae combined are 2-0 on RAW!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lol axel wins! PERFECT PLEX!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"We all forgot about Curtis Axel."

Apt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, McGillicutty beats Cena. This push is beyond pathetic.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 We forgot about Curtis Axel.

Even Cole is burying this guy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

At least Curtis Axel won. But WWE aren't making him seem overly important.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Axel 2:0

FUTURE GOAT


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Pure fuckery. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"And we all forgot about Curtis Axel." What a telling prediction for this man's career.




abrown0718 said:


> how can you not like this guy? :drake1


Showing me images of him dancing is the worst thing you could do to me.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I guess Cena just stopped giving a shit about the match?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So in his first two matches he beats HHH and Cena... biggest push of all time?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"We all forgot about Curtis Axel."

Yup.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"We all forgot about Curtis Axel"

Yes Cole. Yes we did. In the second week in a row.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The WWE just accidentally probably made Scott Steiner trend on Twitter.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

At least Axel won, even if it was just because of Cena being a dumb ass. 

By the way, I have to say it again, AXEL DID NOT BEAT HHH. Even JBL is saying it now. 

Also, are we going to just ignore that Achilles Heel injury to Cena?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

So is Ryback's new gimmick that he drives an ambulance.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh come on Cena, you knew that Ryback wasn't driving the ambulance. Neanderthals can't drive that well.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Cena no-selling that loss. Keep it up, champ.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IF this is the last show before the PPV it's obvious Cena is winning at the ppv

Cena laughs at the ending....Good cheap way to Win Curtis~!!! :ex: :clap


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

demons1 said:


> Holy fucking shit I thought that was Scott fucking Steiner I almost jumped out of my chair


SAME! Shit almost got real for a second!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"We all forgot about Curtis Axel" 

That's the audience in a nutshell.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

.....

They could've let Axel roll him up while Cena was distracted, then have Cena go up there. BUT HE STILL WON, BABAY! :vince5


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

AXEL!!!!!! :mark: 

THE MOMENT LADIES AND GENTLEMAN!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

...like that countout means anything.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

"We all forgot about Curtis Axel." Truer words were never spoken by Michael Cole,


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Honestly didn't mind that ending. I feel a big Summer Slam coming for some reason.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ baby Hennig screaming he's 2-0. More like 0-0-2


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Fuck I hate that smirk Cena always gets.

Nice, I get to watch the Bret Hart stuff on my actual TV.

Enjoy the APP folks!

*awaits flaming hate*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?? "We all forgot about Curtis Axel."


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright Canada. Time for that extra 30 minutes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Reminded me of Austin driving the beer truck :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> Perfect Jr. to win by countout


Thank you. Thank you very much!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"and people thought I was gonna let my golden boy lose clean" :vince2


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Not impressed with Axel.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

171 to go to tie Goldberg


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So last week he didn't beat HHH but just happens to be there when HHH near passes out, and this week he beats Cena by count out because Cena walked away? It could be worse I guess.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Bret Hart night begins now!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Do you guys think one of the reasons John Cena is hated so much is because he's always involved in these shitty endings?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

What a terrible way to put over someone. Axel looks like a chump. Two weeks running where his opponent loses the match. Axel does nothing to win it.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damnit Cena....The ONE time I want you to bury some jabroni, you fuck it up! Man I hate Cena.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

That was a nice match by Axel considering the ending.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I like that Curt Axel is getting wins by wrestling people who are just completely uninterested in finishing their matches.*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

A count out victory over Cena is no better than beating him at rock paper scissors.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Lawler? The commentator who used to diss Bret Hart all the time is hosting this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are you all not sports entertained? :vince5


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, consider me a sheep. Downloaded the WWE app, watching the Bret Hart thing.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-monday-night-raw-5272013-results.html

Overall thoughts: This show felt like it went on forever. The highlights were the great Shield match and Hornswoggle getting nailed in the face with cake. That Natalya segment sucked though. Of course, the best news coming out of this is that The Wyatt Family is coming!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

If you would have told me three weeks ago that Michael McGillicutty would be headlining Raw the following two weeks, under the moniker Curtis Axel, with Paul Heyman as his manager, and go undefeated against Triple H and John Cena, I would have been like, "Yup, that sounds like something WWE would do."


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Curtis "the forgotten one" Axel. This guy's gonna be huge.

:vince3


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I didn't realize today was Bret Hart Day in Calgary, lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hopefully Curtis Axel starts getting some legit matches where he wins clean.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ruckus said:


> Curtis "the forgotten one" Axel. This guy's gonna be big.
> 
> :vince3


* Forgotten one, eh? The ol' Krispen Wah gimmick.*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

A lot of you are missing the point... The victory doesn't mean much but the fact he held his own against the golden goose tells the real story


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Do you guys think one of the reasons John Cena is hated so much is because he's always involved in these shitty endings?


No, its because he's involved in EVERYTHING.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Well, consider me a sheep. Downloaded the WWE app, watching the Bret Hart thing.


And Im watching it on TV. Yay Canada!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*He's a heel...of course those Curtis Axel victories are CLEAN-CUT-SOLID!!!* :russo


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

rzombie1988 said:


> Some shots from the show:


Ambrose scratching his ass after his finisher?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Wyatt going to be into beastiality? lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish I had a stream for the Bret stuff/


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is Jerry the host of this night?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I want to know what happened in the crowd. Someone got escorted out by the looks of it. I hope we get some news about it.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Natalya must be in serious debt if she's still in WWE smh


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> And Im watching it on TV. Yay Canada!


'Murica ain't got no time for Canadian programming!:cool2

Don't even own a TV anyway haha


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like how this is like the 10th raw in a row D Bry has outshined everyone, and CURTIS AXEL is in the main event.

Ah well, Vince is gonna Vince it up. God love him.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

PhilThePain said:


> Ambrose scratching his ass after his finisher?


No. He is going for Kofi's arm to turn him over for the pin.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryback just gave Bret a meat hook on his appreciation night. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> I like how this is like the 10th raw in a row D Bry has outshined everyone, and CURTIS AXEL is in the main event.
> 
> Ah well, Vince is gonna Vince it up. God love him.


I doubt many people would disagree that DB is the best worker in the company. I still have hope that he'll eventually get put over in a big way.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PAT PATTERSON!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Holy shit. It's Pat Patterson.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

In Canada the Bret Hart thing is live, nice.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Good show, BTW was there a fight in the crowd or what?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh God...Bret Hart cracking the gay jokes


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg that Patterson joke

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol @ Lawler


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

JERICHO


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

y2j!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

damn shame they couldn't have found a way to put this on the actual tv show. 

This better go like 2 hours.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey! They're all from the same country! Let's put them all in the ring together at the same time because obviously they are great friends!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I was expecting Earl Hebner...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HBK WEARING RUBBER BOOTS :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

No HBK you are no longer a sexy boy 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HBK rocking that heel beard


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

People still chant ""You screwed Bret"....

LOL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HBK looks drunk as fuck lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HBK :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

HBK making those He man references.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheAbsentOne said:


> 'Murica ain't got no time for Canadian programming!:cool2
> 
> Don't even own a TV anyway haha


Except for Degrassi. :side:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

VINCE! MARK OUT TIME! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bret looks like he wants to hit HBK in the fucking face


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Vince looks good


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

McMahon looks younger than usual.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

WhyTooJay said:


> People still chant ""You screwed Bret"....
> 
> LOL


People still chant a lot of things they shouldn't. Like those What chants :side:


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Vince has hair again!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it me or Vince looks better than ever in the last 5 years ??


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

VINCE WITH THAT HEEL TURN! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Vince :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

VINCE TURNING HEEL.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Vince be trollin'


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris Jericho: Hey Vince, I would like to invite you to my wedding in Winnipeg.

Mr. McMahon: Winnipeg? Why the Hell would I want to go to Winnipeg?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> Chris Jericho: Hey Vince, I would like to invite you to my wedding in Winnipeg.
> 
> Mr. McMahon: Winnipeg? Why the Hell would I want to go to Winnipeg?


:vince3 I thought you were from Toronto.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

They had to put Cena in the front. Fuck that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tyson Kidd has hair?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryder :lmao


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

LANCE STORM! lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They could've at least let Nattie say something. It's her birthday!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WHO did i just see who looked hella familiar.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lance Storm sighting, nice.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Decent show overall. It seemed like tonight the good stuff was really good and the bad stuff was really bad.

-3 Stages of Hell should be interesting but it again puts creative's back up against the wall when it comes to Ryback. I just don't know how they're going to come up with a way for him to lose without him looking super weak in the process or having it be way too over the top and cartoony.

-Ambrose/Kofi was very entertaining and I have to give Kofi a lot of credit for selling the finish as well as he did. It looked like he was dead after bouncing off the steps and makes Ambrose looks even more twisted & intelligent than ever. There doesn't seem to be anybody else available to go after the strap so I wouldn't be opposed to seeing these 2 blow the feud off at Payback in some sort of gimmick match.

-Shield/Danielson & Kane was incredible. DBD is so much fun to watch when they take leash off of him and it helps when he gets to work with a guy like Rollins. I get the feeling after tonight that Kane is going to be the one to stay face though and I don't agree with that at all. Hopefully I'm wrong.

-Barrett deserves a lot more than to be in a sideshow act with Miz and Fandango. Just get the belt off him already if he's going to be each flavor of the month's whipping boy.

-It's a shame when I can't stay interested in a match featuring two of my favorite wrestlers, Rhodes & Sandow, because their opponents are so mind-numbingly boring. Crowd responses be damned, it's time to turn Orton.

-The segment with Jericho and Heyman was as good as you'd expect it to be but I don't like the idea of seeing Punk/Jericho again. That feud lasted too long the last time they did it and just changing alignments doesn't add anything, especially if it's going to be based on who the BITW is again. It could also lead to the beginning of a Punk/Heyman split but Punk hasn't even been a heel for a year so that seems too early.

-Axel really impressed me against Cena, even if we were subjected to the poor camera angles due to whatever was going on in the crowd. The countout wins are a good way to get heat on him so I can't complain about the finish.

-Did anybody else think the ambulance was going to lose control on its way into the arena? Seemed like the driver must've missed his cue or something and was hauling ass.

-Finally, the Wyatt family is coming. The vignette tonight was better than most horror movie trailers I've seen in recent years and the significance of the lambs is an interesting touch. RAW is about to get as interesting as it's been in years with Ambrose and Wyatt both on every week.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> They could've at least let Nattie say something. It's her birthday!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:vince3 I had Khali sing for her goddammit!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

During the Axel vs Cena match, I began thinking, "Wouldn't it be cool if Axel won legit?"

You laugh, but upsets are a gripping part of sports history. The 1969 Mets, the 2004 Pistons, the 2011 Mavericks, for examples. 

Would it have been a bad decision for Axel to win with the Fisherman's Suplex, beating John Cena Live on RAW?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

redban said:


> During the Axel vs Cena match, I began thinking, "Wouldn't it be cool if Axel won legit?"
> 
> You laugh, but upsets are a gripping part of sports history. The 1969 Mets, the 2004 Pistons, the 2011 Mavericks, for examples.
> 
> Would it have been a bad decision for Axel to win with the Fisherman's Suplex, beating John Cena Live on RAW?


Upsets aren't undeserved. When they happen, there's a fine story that comes along with it. You can't force it.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I see HHH didnt bother showing up to Bret Hart Appreciation Night, gee I wonder why


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Well. If no one else is going to say it, I will. 

Bret Hart Appreciation Night? 4/10


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Catsaregreat said:


> I see HHH didnt bother showing up to Bret Hart Appreciation Night, gee I wonder why


Cause it was in Canada and HHH doesn't leave the US? Even Mr.McMahon isn't staying in Canada overnight, he flew in for the show, and is leaving to go back to USA.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Cause it was in Canada and HHH doesn't leave the US? Even Mr.McMahon isn't staying in Canada overnight, he flew in for the show, and is leaving to go back to USA.


4/10 for that excuse. Definitely not in the top 1000 excuses why.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Good show, a few bleh matches but the Kofi/Ambrose & Hell No/Shield match were top notch quality. To be honest, when I get a few good matches out of Monday Night Raw - I'm perfectly satisfied.


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

*Rate Raw 5/27/13*

Rate ?


----------



## JayBird3993 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

I thought it was fairly enjoyable. I always love the matches involving the Shield. The only big hiccup is Funkasaruas and the 6 man tag match. I also loved the highlight wheel. It was enjoyable.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

Raw: 7/10
Bret Hart Appreciation Night: 4/10(serious rating....8.5/10)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Continuing from where we left off before Raw began..


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

Pretty entertaining, which is the goal...8/10


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

Pretty poor show overall. Only two matches excited me, and I didn't like the outcome of one of those since it looks like they're turning Bryan heel. The announcemnt of Punk vs Jericho was underwhelming, and apart from the vignette there was nothing else I cared about on the show. 4/10 in honor of Bret.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

I rated 4/10 just in tribute of Bret, but my true answer would be a 7/10 for me. The only parts I fast forwarded/ignored were the commercials, recaps, and Orton's tag match with Shaemus. Some of the promos didn't strike my fancy and I wanted Natty to get a win for her birthday. Other than that, I enjoyed the matches and the way feuds progressed.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

7/10... it probably deserves a 6.5 or something.

It was alright. They were at least consistent with all of the feuds and the only filler was the brief divas match and the 6 man tag with Brodus and Khali etc. It was decent based on Raw standards. 

- Ryback's promo was fucking TERRIBLE in the opening. 

- Del Rio vs. Langston gets no complaints from me. It's kind of hurting that Ziggler still hasn't returned yet. Is there a reason why he can't show up to cut a promo or something? he's constantly babbling on the "WWE APP" but he can't actually make an APPearance?

- The Barrett vs. Fandango match with Miz as the special referee was rushed. It didn't really make me gain anymore interest in the feud, but instead brought it down.

- Ambrose vs. Kofi and Shield vs. Team Hell No were probably the highlights of the night. Bryan was insanely over and rightfully so, his performances have been incredible every week. Also nice story progression between Bryan and Kane.

- Heyman/Jericho segment was one of the better Jericho highlight reels in a while. It's not saying much, but the dialogue was very consistent between the two. I fear they may be taking the magic away from a Punk return though by announcing a match the way they are. He hasn't really been gone for that long either. Maybe it won't even happen.

- Orton/Sheamus vs. Rhodes Scholars was one of the most boring tag team matches I've seen in forever. Holy shit... look at the time it got and NOTHING. Sheamus and Orton are so formulaic in the ring that I don't see the point in even watching their matches. It's just the same rehashed stuff every time. Also, it pains me to say it... but Sandow needs to improve a lot in the ring before he ever even gets close to a main event push or anything. Maybe he can hold the IC title for now but man, he hasn't been that impressive in the ring, despite being one of the best current talkers. Cody was boring here too. Just no energy or imagination from these guys at all. I nearly fell asleep during this. 

- Cena vs. Axel was a solid match, not great and not bad. Once again though, the finish took all of the attention away from Axel for the most part. 

So um, overall it was fine. I still hate how they only choose to hype one match for every PPV. I'm not buying that shit for a Cena/Ryback Lumberjack Match. Are they always going to cram everything together on the go-home show?


----------



## karkar (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

Boring!!!!! Cena sucks & most of the match are just time fillers. Really disappointed.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

was good, 8


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Decent opening promo from Cena. Not sure about having a Three Stages of Hell match with Ryback though.

-Good match between ADR/Langston. I thought Langston held his own and still looked strong.

-The Shield and Team Hell No continue to put on great matches against each other. They have great chemistry. Gonna be interesting to see what will happen when Daniel Bryan and Kane break up.

-Nice segment on the Highlight Reel. I knew Heyman and Jericho were gonna have a great promo. So I guess Jericho wants another crack at CM Punk. That's a good idea to me. 

-Two straight count out wins for Curtis Axel. Some might hate it but I don't hate it. He's a heel so this booking makes sense for him to start off with. The WWE made a huge mistake with giving Tensai pinfall wins over Punk and Cena last year so let's hope they learned their lesson and is playing it safe with Axel for now.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Kofi Kingston might go back to his jobbing ways after being a transitional Champion.

-With Fandango getting a win over Wade Barrett, are we going to have a triple threat match for the IC Title with The Miz involved? Kinda odd but at least all these guys are getting screen time. Summer Rae's flop onto Fandango after Miz kicked him was so fake and hilarious. 

-Two joke of a tag teams fought each other? Yikes, this must've been a ratings killer. Who was the real winner of this segment? Natalya. 

-Not sure why Natalya had to get speared by Kaitlyn and eating the pin in their match against the Bella Twins. Not sure if it's the start of a feud or something else.

-Why must Team Rhodes Scholars lose constantly? Hard to take these guys seriously when they keep losing. Losing to the super team of Randy Orton and Sheamus helps no one.

Overall, average show. Nice to see Bret Hart again. Please save us Phil Brooks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

Clicked 4/10 for the meme, but was a pretty solid show I would say about a 6.5
That abomination with 3mb and tons of suck/kahliswoggle drug it down bad.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

6/10...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really enjoyed Shield/Hell No tonight. The Rhodes Scholars/Orton & Sheamo match was pretty decent too. Match quality on Raw has been pretty solid the last couple weeks. I'm well aware there was some filler but I can deal with that.

I like the way they're handling Axel. He's getting in offense on Cena, wins the match via countout. He doesn't look bad, it doesn't look ridiculous as it would if he beat Cena clean or something. He's not being pushed TOO hard, despite the matches he's been in.

Oh and Big E/Del Rio was fairly entertaining.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good
Ambrose/Kingston
Shield/Hell No
Highlight Reel
Main event
Orton/Sheamus/Rhodes Scholars
ADR/Langston

Bad
Cena promo
Six man tag
Divas tag
Barrett/Fandango
Orton/Sheamus beating midcarders clean again
Main event countout (Cena can take a loss in 2013 and not get harmed... Axel doesn't get put over at all with wins like this)

The first hour was awesome but the other two hours were a return to the filler and bad booking. Average show.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Ugh, Punk is coming back at Payback. Just when I started to enjoy RAW 

Good RAW last night, though. Rollins & Reigns vs Kane and Bryan stole the show. And props to Fandango. He makes me care a little about Barrett and Miz.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I only watched the parts with The Shield.

Good match between Ambrose and Kofi. Please keep Kofi away from him now.

Great match between Rollins/Reigns and Team Hell No. Rollins was fantastic. Really annoyed me when Bryan suplexed him off the top rope, was trying to go for the pin and then they went to an ad break. Anything to get more people to get that fucking APP. Unbearable.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

It was a good Raw, slightly above average. No real advancements and a long Cena promo aside we got two great matches involving The Shield and Bryan looked great too. I don't want him heel since I think nobody is going to boo him but it was a great match none the less.

The rest was a normal show with Sheamus and Orton boring me to death as usual and the tag team joke match completly unnecessary.

Heyman and Jericho cut a good promo and I'm glad Punk will be back, and in Chigago too. Can't wait for that pop. I just wish they put him in the main-event since Punk vs Jericho > Ryback vs Cena 2.

One last note: what were people looking at during the main-event match? It was weird.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Continuing from where we left off before Raw began..













But yeah Raw was a great show. Great matches, great segments and the crowd were really into the show.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> To be honest, when I get a few good matches out of Monday Night Raw - I'm perfectly satisfied.


Same here, which is quite worrying to be honest.

It was a decent show I thought, with a few average segments but enjoyable enough on the whole. My highlights were Ambrose versus Kingston, Team Hell No versus The Shield, Jericho's Highlight Reel and the news that Bray Wyatt will be joining the main roster soon. Outside of those aforementioned match ups there were pretty average or drab outings. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

8/10, I thought Raw was pretty good this week, I enjoyed both Shield matches and I liked the highlight reel with Heyman.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

kiguel182 said:


> One last note: what were people looking at during the main-event match? It was weird.


Apparently a fight broke out between a few fans (who'd be drinking a fair bit and shouting abuse at other people) and a member of security so they were escorted out. This is just from what I've read.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

the only good thing on raw was, the sirene from the ambulance i think they all expected scott steiner when the sirene hit, me too


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

So John Cena basically has one promo and he just recycles it over and over again. 

So embarrasing when he tries to dupe the kiddies into thinking the boo's are not for him.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Sounds like Cena expected to be booed at the start but got majority cheers yet continued with the scripted promo which didnt quite sound right, "I can tell you guys are not happy, there is alot of unrest in the WWE Universe" as he gets loudly cheered.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> I only watched the parts with The Shield.
> 
> Good match between Ambrose and Kofi. *Please keep Kofi away from him now.*
> 
> Great match between Rollins/Reigns and Team Hell No. Rollins was fantastic. Really annoyed me when Bryan suplexed him off the top rope, was trying to go for the pin and then they went to an ad break. Anything to get more people to get that fucking APP. Unbearable.


So no credit for Kofi helping to make Ambrose look good. Kofi is the fucking workhorse for the WWE! Yet he gets no love from the IWC. Typical bullshit.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh no, forgive me Kofi. Thanks for everything enaldo

That better? unk2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kingy_85 said:


> So John Cena basically has one promo and he just recycles it over and over again.
> 
> So embarrasing when he tries to dupe the kiddies into thinking the boo's are not for him.


"You guys will live John Cena, if it's the last thing I do on Earth. You'll love him, and you'll love him with a smile on your face, damnit!" :vince5


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> Oh no, forgive me Kofi. Thanks for everything enaldo
> 
> That better? unk2


No, it's worse. Ambrose is great, but lets not act like Kofi had nothing to do with it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ssppeeddyy said:


> the only good thing on raw was, the sirene from the ambulance i think they all expected scott steiner when the sirene hit, me too


I did too. then I realized it was for Ryback.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

First Raw I've not seen in a while, looks like I missed pretty much nothing.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one expecting Steiner every time the ambulance arrives, I was half way to marking out before I realise all I was getting was Ryback.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Highlights of the show pretty much packed into the 2 title matches, was marking when :bryan went on a mini rampage. Adverts in between is frustrating, but thats just how they do it now.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw 5/27/13*

Solid show....an appearance from HBK makes me happy


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

:steiner2 >


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Definitely the best Raw of the last few weeks/month(s). 

Good crowd, good title matches (especially the awesome Tag title match) and I like the Bryan "more aggressive" character. Also, also be it by CO, Axel beating Cena is good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Definitely the best Raw of the last few weeks/month(s).
> 
> Good crowd, good title matches (especially the awesome Tag title match) and I like the Bryan "more aggressive" character. Also, also be it by CO, Axel beating Cena is good.


Are you kidding? This week's show was complete garbage compared to last week's, yet the overall consensus is that it wasn't too bad and last week we had threads about the 'worst Raw ever'?

Sometimes I feel like I'm watching a different show to people on this forum.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Was a good RAW, Ambrose/Kingston was good, Tag team championship match was good, and of course i marked hard for perfect plex


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

ssppeeddyy said:


> the only good thing on raw was, the sirene from the ambulance i think they all expected scott steiner when the sirene hit, me too


Man, I'm a big Steiner fan but that never even crossed my mind.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> haha the app "memorial day in canada? does seem a bit odd. Do they have their own memorial day in canada? Do they even have veterans"
> 
> holy shit I have a headache now.


Yeah some of those tweets during the show were so ignorant they made me want to punch a wall.



dxbender said:


> Is WWE actually expecting Canadians to cheer USA MEMORIAL DAY stuff, especially with Cena narrating it?


They didn't play any of the Memorial Day stuff in the arena. They played Bret Hart match highlights instead.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I really want to start watching WWE regularly again, but they keep doing things such as giving Bret Hart an appreciation night that turns me completely off.

This is the only generation I have seen where nothing is really going on. The roster is cluttered with guys who really need to retire and you look at the young blood just kind of floating around.

Yes, they are pushing Curtis Axel, the Shield and so forth, but in the grand scheme of things, those guys are doing the same thing and just filling time. With the Shield, they make some promo about justice and win a bunch of pointless matches that are leading to nowhere and with Curtis Axel, Paul Heyman introduces him and he beats somebody stuck in limbo or finishes a match to a no contenst.

I can not describe the feeling I get from watching the show. You just know that even when something huge happens, the reset button will be hit and everything that happened will not matter.

It kills me inside because I used to love WWE, but watching bits and pieces of it leaves me unsatisfied and hungering for something different.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> I really want to start watching WWE regularly again, but they keep doing things such as giving Bret Hart an appreciation night that turns me completely off.


Serious? B.H.A.N. was not part of Raw itself.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

TheMenace said:


> Serious? B.H.A.N. was not part of Raw itself.


Just the fact they are even doing these things baffles me.

Bret Hart was great for his time, I get it, but it is a waste of time in my mind.

It is like WWE going to Canada in the early 90's and only being able to draw the crowd by having having Stu Hart show up in the end instead of Bret Hart having his time to shine in a dark match.

Look at the way the roster is booked compared to the part timers. I have never seen anything like this in my time watching WWE.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

peowulf said:


> Man, I'm a big Steiner fan but that never even crossed my mind.


I think somewhere deep in the subconscious I was thinking of Steiner because at first I had a slight bit of the chills in the back of my mind. Kinda like something strangely nostalgic had hit me, but I just didn't know what or why. A few seconds later I figured it was Ryback.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the shield and team hell no were awesome and the kofi/ambrose was pretty good mainly cuz it's still new to see a shield member wrestle solo. everything else was ok to crap. basically same old shit. 20% worth watching and 80% waste of my time.

love how they had cena say that both he and ryback failed to stand up by the count of ten at extreme rules. i remember thinking it was really odd how the match just ended with no referee counting them out. vince realized how dumb it looked too and covered it by rewriting history with cena's promo.

typical shitty story telling by the wwe and having to cover it up with lies in promos or announcers spewing bs. basically fuck up and just lie about what actually happened the week after. nobody will remember the truth, right vince? we're all morons with add.

oh and i'm suffering withdrawals from wwe app plugs. every single fucking match now goes into the commercial with the face winning and them out of commercial with the heel winning. it's something that happened a lot before, but not always. it happens like 100% of the time now to entice people to download the app.

vince take your app and go fuck yourself.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

HankHill_85 said:


> Waiting for the post-show recap from someone in Calgary. Very interested in the in-crowd entertainment.


I was sitting high up and had a pretty good view of it (don't have a cam or I would have taken a video of it)... basically 3 or 4 guys got into a pretty heated fight and it took about a dozen or so security guards to finally get it under control. TBH, it entertained me more than the Axel/Cena match itself. (EDIT - didn't realize there were already a bunch of threads already talking about this, sorry)

Some other things to mention...

- I watched the replay of Raw... the TV production at times didn't do justice to how loud the crowd was... for example, Orton got a pretty impressive reception (more so than Sheamus), and the crowd did go crazy prior to him doing his viper pose.
- Of course, the crowd did go berserk for DB and the YES's were loud and plentiful.
- There was even a "Taber Corn" chant at some point during the show but I can't remember when.
- Someone in the crowd had a "Benoit is Innocent" sign but it didn't last long.

- As for cheering Cena and following along with his chants... well, that's just the reality when half or more of the stadium is filled with 8 year olds. Personally I booed the guy as loud as I could and didn't chant for tables lol.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah, the cena/axel match was brutal and so unrealistic. in one segment of the match, cena was getting dominated for like five minutes in a row by this scrub. so fucking stupid.


----------



## MrHarakHora (May 29, 2013)

It wasnt a bad show...


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

LOL, I thought Steiner was coming back too, but it had to be Ryback with the fucking ambulance.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Ryback sucks! Sorry but seriouly, he needs to be repackaged in my opinion. I just can't take him seriouly as a heel when he wears his red attire, he looks like he should be on a game show


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Im surprised at some of the negative responses, I thought this RAW was actually good, a very solid show throughout and mainly because we got a lot of developments. John Cena not selling his injury and being the stale character he is was a poor start but other than that and the Jobber 6 man tag I thought it varied from OK to Excellent. 



Nige™ said:


> First Raw I've not seen in a while, looks like I missed pretty much nothing.


You missed a lot in my opinion, Payback main-event got changed slightly, Ambrose/Kofi was worth a watch but the tag match was must see, brilliant match. Heyman and Jericho had a very good segment which resulted in telling us Punk is coming back at Payback to face Jericho! Bray Wyatt vignette :mark: and Axel had another MOMENT!

that's just the obvious too, Sheamus/Orton V Shield is likely to be program for the next two months before those two likely face each other at SS, Bryan and Kane are likely to feud or split soon with no one being sure whether Bryan is turning or not. I think that shows it was a good RAW, sometimes its just middle of the road matches with Cena standing tall to close the show off.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

x78 said:


> Are you kidding? This week's show was complete garbage compared to last week's, yet the overall consensus is that it wasn't too bad and last week we had threads about the 'worst Raw ever'?
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm watching a different show to people on this forum.


No, I am not kidding.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It was great to see HBK even for 30 seconds only 

As for the rest of the show, i don't give a damn.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Hell No vs The Shield was awesome 
Great match


----------



## thanhks (May 31, 2013)

I like Ray Mysterio than him


----------



## thanhks (May 31, 2013)

I think so


----------



## thanhks (May 31, 2013)

I like him


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The moment everyone was joking about happening


----------

